# 400w Querkle Grow



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I recently got some Querkle seeds from The Attitude started my first "official" grow. I have a couple months experience working with some bagseed and Blue Cheese clones, but I'm mostly just fucking things up and learning.
Hopefully I've learned enough that I'll be able to keep the fucking up to a minimum this time around, haha.

Some specs for this grow:
-Growing in soil (3:1 FFOF/Perlite with 1tbsp lime/gal)
-Vegging under 4' x4 T5-HO fixture (216w total) in LED Wholesalers tent
-Flowering: 400w HPS Plantmax bulb, Lumatek ballast, 20"x22" air cooled reflector, LED Wholesalers tent

I started this grow about two weeks ago... stand by for notes and pics of what I have so far.


----------



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so here&#8217;s my notes/pics so far:


*9/12/11*
Ordered seeds from The Attitude


*9/22/11*
Received Seeds.
I decided to skip the paper towel method. I feel like it overly complicates and adds unnecessary steps, especially after doing research and seeing that many people just go straight to soil with no problems.
I only planted 4 of 10 seeds this run due to MMJ plant limitations being way too low in my state and already having 6 other plants going right now.

Planted in 16oz cups that evening as follows:
1. Fill bottom 2&#8221; of cup with 4:1 FFOF/Perlite; mist soil w/ tap water
2. Fill almost to top of cup w/ 3:2 FFOF/Perlite; mist soil w/ tap
3. Drop seed in; Covered #1 & #2 with ½&#8221; 3:2. Covered #3 & #4 with ¼&#8221; 3:2. (testing which depth produces better results)
4. Mist w/ tap until 10% runoff.

(In retrospect, I ended up overcomplicating this also. Next time I plan on putting seeds straight into 3:1 FFOF/Perlite in 1 gal containers. More about that later.)

Placed cups in veg tent, uncovered, about 2 feet below the flouros. Temp/Humidity in there stays fairly consistent at around 81F, 50%RH.


*

9/23/11* 
I noticed the soil washed away and left a layer of perlite on top that is very dense, so I scraped away a bit of the perlite from the top (you&#8217;ll be able to see this in the next pic coming up).
*

9/25/11*
#2 sprouted around noon (2.5 days) 


*

9/26/11*
#3 and 4 sprouted by noon, #1 sprouted in the evening. That&#8217;s all four within 4 days.
Moved to about 1 foot from lights.*


9/27/11*
First watering since planting seeds (substrate retained moisture much longer than I thought it would considering I skipped all the keeping it covered in a dark place stuff).*


9/29/11*
3-4 days since sprouting, seedlings are looking good: 



The tap root is already coming out of the bottom of the cup on #2:
*


10/2/11*
All seedlings are showing roots now. This is the point where I realized it would have been much easier to have just planted in 1gal containers right off the bat. So I went ahead and transplanted into 3:1 FFOF/Perlite in 1 gal containers. Used 1tbsp lime per gallon of soil. Watered with tap.
While repotting, it was very clear that #1 & 2, which were planted ½&#8221; deep are developing roots much more quickly than 3 & 4 which were planted at ¼&#8221;. Obviously further experiments would be needed to confirm these results, but in this case at this stage of development it looks like the conventional 1/4&#8221; lost to the less common ½&#8221;.
Watered new containers with plain tap until 10% runoff. Seedlings are now about 8" from lights.



Here&#8217;s #2 at 7 days since breaking soil:


----------



## Declectic (Oct 4, 2011)

clean journal! sub'd!


----------



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks bro.


----------



## spankdizz (Oct 4, 2011)

right on looking nice so far i got a grow going right now pick up a clone from the dispensary using that as my mother plant have 8 in flower right now.


----------



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you. Yeah I prefer starting from clone but the only place with clones around here is infested with spider mites so I decided to go seed this run. Hopefully I'll get a good female for cloning.


----------



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are some of my plans for different aspects of this grow. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.

*Feeding:*
*Once there are 3 SETS OF TRUE LEAVES start the following nutes*
~1tbsp/gal molasses and 1 tbsp/gal 5-1-1 fish emulsion for first feeding
~Next watering, start on full strength Jack's Classic 30-10-10
~Keep on 30-10-10 until a week before flower; alternate molasses and 5-1-1 weekly
~A week before flower, Repot from 1gal to 3gal; do not feed for 1 week and then feed 1tbsp/gal molasses + 1tbsp/gal 5-1-1. 
~Next watering, start on full strength Jack's Classic 20-20-20; Continue until first month of flowering is complete
~When second month starts, feed w/ 1tbsp molasses and full strength Jack's Classic 10-30-20
~Continue with 10-30-20 up to 2 weeks before harvest and then only molasses from there on out. No flushing.
*Note: Full strength of any Jack's fert is 1/4tsp per gal each watering

*Topping:*
~Top above 2nd node, leaving 4 sets of two branches. Using UB's method (top after 5-6 nodes have grown)
~Tops will be cloned.
~Take one clone from each bottom branch a week or so before going to flower if the original clone did not take for some reason. Considering removing bottom 2 branches completely in any event and going for 2 colas. Depends how space is looking at the time.

*Repotting/Flower:*
~Replant from 1gal to 3gal a week before flowering; 3gal will be final container
~If not big enough, keep vegging, but hopefully will be able to sex by then.
~Put original plants to flower as soon as possible after current Blue Cheese is done flowering (currently on day 30, so I have at least a month from now) and keep clones in veg.
~Dump males and their clones if necessary; keep best clone of each female.

*Cloning:*
~See topping & repotting above for how first clones will be taken from seedlings
~If I get a keeper female, I intend to keep a cycle of growing and flowering clones so that I am able to harvest two plants a month. My space limits the final height of four topped plants to about 2-3 feet tall (depending on how bushy this strain gets). I have some plans for this, but I will be better prepared to plan this out in detail once I see how well the first round of clones root and veg.


----------



## spankdizz (Oct 4, 2011)

check out my thread they are about 2 ft tall that will give you an idea on the growth i have topped them and the have come out really bushy


----------



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok those look managable... I may be able to go almost that big as long as they don't stretch to more than twice as big in flower. I have a 3x3x6.5 flower tent so width is more a concern than height. I may only top for 2 colas to keep from bushing too much.

How long did you veg after the clone rooted?
What node did you top at?


----------



## spankdizz (Oct 4, 2011)

i topped at about the 6th node and since they have been in flower they have grown about 6 inches from the time that i put them in on the 24th and started seeing hairs on the 28th


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in.

Glad to see you got your clear cups covered up by some black ones. Smart move.

I assume you will adapt your plan if you see something that the plants need that they aren't getting.


----------



## psyte (Oct 4, 2011)

spankdizz said:


> i topped at about the 6th node and since they have been in flower they have grown about 6 inches from the time that i put them in on the 24th and started seeing hairs on the 28th


 That's not too bad on the stretch for a week and a half.




bigjesse1922 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Glad to see you got your clear cups covered up by some black ones. Smart move.
> 
> I assume you will adapt your plan if you see something that the plants need that they aren't getting.


Jesse, what's up man, thanks for stopping by. Yep I like to see the roots grow but the roots don't like to see the light, so we worked something out.
Definitely gonna change the plan. In fact was reading some old threads and I may be using significantly more nutes. I thought my plan was on the high end already but I had no idea the levels of Jack's Classic some people were using. We're talking 4 times the amount recommended on the container. We're also talking about the type of people who want to see a plant stay green to the end. So you know I'm on board with that.


----------



## psyte (Oct 10, 2011)

Some updates...*


10/6/11*

Third node is just starting to grow. Watered with 1tbsp/gal molasses + 1tbsp/gal 5-1-1 fish emulsion.
First pic all 4 seedlings. Second pic is closeup of #2.

*


10/10/11*

Seedlings are two weeks old today (#2 is 15 days) and looking great. All are at some stage of growing out their 4th node. Watered with 1tbsp/gal molasses + 1 tbsp/gal 5-1-1 fish emulsion again.
First pic all 4 seedlings. My wife predicts all are indica phenotypes except #3 (lower right in first pic). She called it on sexing 4 of 4 bag seed plants when I was practicing growing some seeds so we'll see if she's as good with phenotypes.
Second and third pics are closeups of #2.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was just wondering what happened to you. Things are looking great.


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 10, 2011)

subscribing to this thread for your good attention to detail and the fact that it seems like you like to do things the RIGHT way. im starting my first HPS and it looks like I can learn a lot from you, being that you're almost a month ahead of me. looking forward to seeing you girls grow


----------



## psyte (Oct 10, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I was just wondering what happened to you. Things are looking great.


Thanks. Hopefully I'll have time to update my other thread soon.




400aZip said:


> subscribing to this thread for your good attention to detail and the fact that it seems like you like to do things the RIGHT way. im starting my first HPS and it looks like I can learn a lot from you, being that you're almost a month ahead of me. looking forward to seeing you girls grow


Thank you for kind comments. I've still got a lot to learn myself, but hopefully I've picked up enough to avoid any major problems.


----------



## psyte (Oct 11, 2011)

Forgot to mention in the first post that my photoperiod for veg is 20/4.

Also I've been struggling with temps the last week or so and I'm around 85F during lights on. We got a new cat who likes to crawl through vent holes in tents so I have to keep the door closed all the time, which raised ambient temps in the room. I'm ordering parts so I can add an intake to pump cool (60-65F) air from the basement into the room.


----------



## psyte (Oct 21, 2011)

One problem with keeping a detailed journal is mustering up the motivation to compile these posts.
Time to get this thing up to date.


*10/14/11*

Very slight signs of nute burn on 2nd node fan leaves, but otherwise looking great. Watered with plain tap water just in case.



#2 is starting to grow out it's 6th node. It's just to the point where I don't want to wait any longer to top but any earlier and it would be too small for cloning. Topped and took the cutting as a clone using the following procedure (pictures to follow):


Mix 3:1 and 1:3 FFOF to Perlite
Fill 16oz cup with 3:1, using a shot glass to leave a small space in top middle; wet the soil
Remove shot glass and fill hole w/ 1:3, using a pencil to leave a small hole for the cutting; wet the soil
Top seedling above 2nd node, making a cutting with 3 nodes and a growth tip
Trim off bottom node completely (will be planted in medium)
Trim fan leaves off 2nd node, leave growth tips
Trim back fan leaves on 3rd node
Cut stem at as sharp an angle as possible below the bottom node
Scrape up the stem around the bottom node
Dip in separate cup of clonex gel, insert in hole in medium, push medium down to close hole
Place clone under humidity dome
 I've never cloned a seedling so the structure of the clone looks very strange to me. I've read that you can't clone this early and that you can, so we'll see. In retrospect the procedure was horribly complicated. I've been messing with different mixes of perlite and FFOF for cloning and I'm obviously getting out of hand. Next round of clones when these plants are older will just be in RRs.




*10/15/11*

Clone actually grew since yesterday. At first I thought it was drooping badly but then I realized the new fan leaves that are trimmed back had just grown outward. New growth tip also grew upward, adding a half inch to the height (a lot considering it was 1.5" yesterday). I've never had a clone do this, but I've only cloned from a mature blue cheese plant in the past, so I suppose it does happen with either different strains or ages of plants.



All other seedlings now have their 6th node growth coming out, so I topped and took clones from the other 3 plants. Used same procedure as above.




*10/16/11*

Topped plants day after (2 days for #2). Leaves now righted towards the light.



Some pics showing how the fan leaves and nodes grew out on the rest of the clones within one day, just like they did with the first clone. Compare to yesterday's pics. Clones remain under dome all day, misting regularly and not letting RH below 80-85%.




*10/17/11*

2nd node fan leaves (on all but #1) are continuing in their burning although the rest of the foliage on all of the plants appears to be fine. Watered with plain tap again.

Clones remain under dome all day, misting regularly and not letting RH below 80-85%.


*10/19/11*

Started misting clone dome less regularly (letting RH drop to 65-70%) and taking dome off completely a couple times for 30 min. Clone #3 isn't looking so great but the others look okay.


*10/20/11*

Burn on 2nd node's first fan leaves is pretty bad on #3. All spaces between veins have turned necrotic. All other growth looks great still (some slightly burned tips). #2 & 4 also have this to a lesser extent on the same leaves. #1 seems to handle nutes better as it is a darker color than the others and has virtually no burning.

Clearly the 5-1-1 was not as mild as I thought and was a mistake. I'm going to remove this from future grows as that was the only reason I used it. Also won't be bothering with molasses anymore. After some research I think it's more an old wives tale than proven effective supplement. Another case of overcomplicating things. It's amazing to me how often I do that. Oh well.

#1 has very tight internode spacing and is very short and compact compared to the others. #2 spacing is tight, #3 and 4 have spacing quite noticeably further apart. Second two photos below have plants in the following order: 2-3-4-1

Temps in tent have gone down about 6-7 degrees since starting this grow.
All plants are now either the same size or a bit bigger (up to 1") than when topped.

Left Clone #2 (the one taken a day earlier) outside of dome for 4 hrs at which point fan leaves began to droop a bit so I put it back in the dome. No change in procedure for other clones.




*10/21/11*

Watered today; plain tap for #2, 3, and 4.
#1 received .25tsp/gal Jack's 30-10-10. Others will get this as soon as there is no sign of burn on new growth.

Left Clone #2 outside the dome for 4 hrs again today. No change in procedure for the rest of the clones. Clones are looking so-so in general.


----------



## psyte (Oct 22, 2011)

Question for anyone out there who may be reading this....

After watering yesterday, the plants wilted significantly for a few hours then perked right back up.
The time before that, they did wilt a bit, but nothing that concerned me. This time was much more noticeable.
My last grow I definitely underwatered and this grow I've been going by container weight and so have been watering much more frequently.
Is wilt after watering a sign of overwatering? I haven't had much luck finding info on why this is happening.


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes it is. I'm sure you'll be ok! I use a little perlite beneath soil for better drainage, so think about it before you transplant!

Sub'd and in for this one!


----------



## psyte (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool, thank you.


----------



## psyte (Oct 25, 2011)

*10/22/11*

_Clones:_
Noticed a bit of what looks like mold in the soil of a couple of the clone cups. Scraped it out. I've had these in the dome longer than I normally do so it's time to start acclimating them much more. Opened the vents on the dome and keeping humidity around 60-70%.

*
10/23/11*

#3 (and to a lesser extent #4) is still getting spotting on some leaves. I'm starting to think it may actually be deficiency since these two are the lightest and have yellowing or falling off cotyledon while #1 and 2 are actually getting more growth and it looks like an actual node from their cotyledon.



First 2 pics show the spotting appearing on #3. 4th pic shows yellowing cotyledon on #4 (#3's have all but fallen off). Last two pics show new growth coming out of the cotyledon of #1 and 2.

_Clones:_
Took dome off of all clones for 4 hrs and left #2 out for an additional 4hrs. #3 looks pretty bad. #1 and 4 are questionable. #2 should make it.


*10/24/11*

I am now seeing more signs that my previous diagnosis of nutrient burn on #2, 3, and 4 was wrong. Since my last post, I've been noticing these plants are all getting slightly lighter, especially older growth. I do think the initial problem seen on the 2nd node fan leaf was burn, but this then led me to interpret all problems as overfeeding and hold off continuing to feed the plants for too long which appears to be resulting in overall deficiency. 
Foliar fed #3 and 4 with 1tbsp/gal 5-1-1 fish emulsion since it will be another day or so until plants are ready to be watered again. Did not foliar feed #2 so I could leave it as a sort of control as it is starting to show the same symptoms as #3 and 4, only less severe.

_Clones:
_Dome off for 2 hrs, back on for 5 (I had to go somewhere and couldn't monitor them), off for 7 hrs and then back on overnight. Clones doing a bit better than I thought. Figured #3 would have collapsed by now. Going to see if we can go all day without dome tomorrow. I think it's about time to let them sink or swim.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 27, 2011)

psyte said:


> Question for anyone out there who may be reading this....
> 
> After watering yesterday, the plants wilted significantly for a few hours then perked right back up.
> The time before that, they did wilt a bit, but nothing that concerned me. This time was much more noticeable.
> ...


Were the lights on when you watered?


----------



## psyte (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, and I was wondering about that actually. Maybe this strain is just more sensitive to it, but I've never had this happen with my other two strains watered under the same lighting conditions. 

Also, I forgot to mention that it may not be completely related to watering. I've noticed that since it has gotten colder, there is a bigger drop in temperature and raise in RH when the HPS in the other tent goes off at 8pm (Veg lights stay on until 12am; both tents are in a very small room just big enough for them). A couple hours after the HPS goes off, the temp in the veg tent has dropped about 5 degrees and RH has gone up about 5%. This is around the time I saw the wilt the first time. I started watching the plants daily and even up to the day they needed water they would droop a bit around this time. Also, I watered yesterday and it didn't droop quite as bad as the last time I watered, so overwatering was probably a factor, but not the only one.


----------



## psyte (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is a before and after showing the wilt.

First pic was taken at about 7pm on 10/25 right before watering/feeding.
Second pic was taken at about 9:30pm, about two hours after watering.



The nightly mystery wilt that happens regardless of whether I have recently watered is only about half as bad. Plants always look great the next morning.


----------



## MrYellow (Oct 27, 2011)

Sub'd.

How do you like your GYO tent from LED Wholesalers? I picked one up and am pretty happy considering how cheap they are.


----------



## steampick (Oct 27, 2011)

Those just look a bit over-watered to me. Make sure you let the soil dry out fairly well before every watering, otherwise they get droopy.


----------



## psyte (Oct 27, 2011)

MrYellow said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> How do you like your GYO tent from LED Wholesalers? I picked one up and am pretty happy considering how cheap they are.


They're the only thing from that company I do like. I returned their 400w cooltube/ballast combo because it's a horribly designed piece of junk and had to exchange my 6" carbon filter because it arrived in a box filled with carbon dust. As a side note, their 6" inline fan does not fit their 6" carbon filter. Go figure.

The tents leak a bit of light and the vent hole placement could be better, but they work good in my setup and like you said, can't beat the price. They seem to be good quality materials too, which is surprising considering my experiences with their other products.




steampick said:


> Those just look a bit over-watered to me. Make sure you let the soil dry out fairly well before every watering, otherwise they get droopy.


Probably. I still don't understand the nightly wilt, but it may be a lingering effect of overwatering.


----------



## psyte (Oct 28, 2011)

*10/25/11*

Watered plants. #3 & 4 received 1tsp/gal 30-10-10. #1 & 2 received .5tsp/gal (#1 because it's doing fine and looking good, #2 could have maybe used 1tsp, but keeping it as a sort of control again). Some droop after watering, but I really don't think I overwatered this time as they took quite a bit more water than last time and the medium seemed much more dry. Also noticed that one of the T5 bulbs has burned out. It was the bulb in the back that I can't really see since the light is so low right now, so I'm not sure how long it's been out. Replaced it.

_Clones:_
Dome off for 12 hrs. Didn't look so great after this (except #2). Put dome back on overnight.




*10/26/11*

Plants are 1 month old today (30 days for all but #2 which is 31 days). Took measurements:
#1 = 6"
#2 = 7"
#3 = 8"
#4 = 6.5"

I read Querkle is a slow vegger in a lot of other journals, but damn.

_Clones:_
Took all clones out of dome at 7am. Watered for first time with plain tap as medium is starting to dry out. Looking about the same at the end of the day, so dome is not going to be put back on at all. If any of them die without the dome at this point then fuck em.

*10/28/11*

Looks like the plants may finally be taking off. #3 grew an inch since yesterday.
Was planning another foliar feed today, but I think they're all on the right track now and it's not worth the hassle or awful smell of fish emulsion.

_Clones:_
Still no signs of roots, but #2 is growing very slowly and #1 has perked up a bit. Not much change in #3 & 4 but at least they aren't any worse.
As a side note, I have had a blue cheese clone in a similar mix (1:3 FFOF to Perlite in the entire cup) for over 3 weeks and it's completely stunted. Can't see any roots and it doesn't get any bigger, still looks just like the day it was cut. It's even been fed .5tsp/gal 20-20-20 a couple times recently and nothing happens. Hopefully that's not the fate of these clones.


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking good man.


----------



## spankdizz (Oct 28, 2011)

the nightly wilt is normal especially if it is a couple hours or so before the lights go off when the lights are off they are sleeping and go limb until the morning comes and the sun is getting ready to come on then they perk right back up as they are waking up


----------



## psyte (Oct 28, 2011)

I take back what I said about that blue cheese clone. I just got home to find it had popped out a shit ton of roots.


----------



## psyte (Oct 28, 2011)

spankdizz said:


> the nightly wilt is normal especially if it is a couple hours or so before the lights go off when the lights are off they are sleeping and go limb until the morning comes and the sun is getting ready to come on then they perk right back up as they are waking up


Could be. Especially since I have the temp drop a couple hours before lights off now. Maybe simulates nature closer or something. Who knows.
In any event it doesn't seem to be causing any problems so I'm not too worried about it.
How's your grow going?


----------



## spankdizz (Oct 28, 2011)

its going good ill have to get some pics update here in a couple days i am in the 5th week of flower right now


----------



## psyte (Oct 31, 2011)

*10/29/11*

Watered all with 1tsp/gal 30-10-10.
#3 and 4 are clearly greening up well and now #2, the control, is a bit lighter than the others.
The plants have been wilting all day. I thought they may have been underwatered because the pots were very dry this time, but they did not recover after watering (which was at 3pm).


*10/30/11*

Checked plants right after lights came on this morning and all are perked back up and looking great.


*10/31/11*

Today is 5 weeks since seedlings sprouted. They didn't really continue their growth spurt and seem to be growing slowly again.

Three of the plants are starting to show the very beginning of preflowers (no alternating nodes yet). My wife and I both checked independently came up with the same thing:

#1 - Too early, no preflowers
#2 - Female
#3 - Male
#4 - Male

#4 is the crappiest plant (it's leaning like crazy and has mutantish leaves) plus it's clone looks really bad, so it will probably be destroyed once it's certain it's a male.
#3 I may keep to try to flower and collect pollen.
#2 is a great looking plant and has the best looking clone right now, so it could be a good keeper female. 
But we're both hoping #1 is female. Although it's the slowest grower, it is very bushy and has tight internode spacing; plus it has been the most low maintenance of all four plants.




Some pics taken today:



All plants and their clones.



Plants 1-4 and a closeup of plant 4 leaning more and more as it grows.



Clones. First pic is #1, then two pics of #2 (new growth but no visible roots yet), then a pic of #3, finally a pic of #4 (which is getting closer to the trash can every day).


----------



## psyte (Nov 1, 2011)

To give a basic idea of my setup, took some pics of the grow room, ventilation system, and a table of various stuff and junk in the basement.
The room itself is so small it just fits the tents so I couldn't get a very good pic of the overall space. But you get the idea.


----------



## psyte (Nov 2, 2011)

*11/01/11*

Watered plants with 1tsp/gal 20-20-20 to give a little P and K boost since they've been getting only high N fert so far. I think the 30-10-10 is probably fine all through veg, this is kind of a "just in case" boost. Will resume 30-10-10 again next time. New growth is getting very green and looking good. All are quite bushy plants with a dense canopy.
#2 is absolutely female (found one preflower with two distinct tiny pistils coming out). I'm 99.9% sure #4 is male. Still pretty sure #3 is male. #1 still showing no signs at all.

_Clones:_
Watered with .25tsp/gal 20-20-20. I messed up a bit and let the top layer get pretty dry.
#4 is wilted almost completely. #1 has very shriveled little fan leaves, but the stalk and growth tip still look okay. #2 looking really good with new growth, but also yellowing tips and looking a bit hungry. #3 appears to be starting new growth.
Flushed them all real good with amount of solution equal to volume of soil because two of them look like there may have been a bit of mold growing inside (it may also just be a pocket of fine perlite). Luckily there's no sign of this on #2. Mostly flushed in an attempt try to get rid of (or at least disturb) any mold that may be in there. Not sure if it will work, but they needed watering anyway.


----------



## psyte (Nov 3, 2011)

The preflowers on #2-4 are now big enough for my camera to focus on so I took some pics last night.
#1 is still being shy and not showing anything yet.
Put the kids to bed, it's time for some weed porn.



Here is #2, Female. The pistils are still a bit too small for my crappy camera to focus on, but you can just see them even though they're kind of blurry. Also compare the difference in shape to the upcoming male pics.





Here is plant #3, Male:





#4, Male:





And I was pretty stoned when taking pics, so here's some bonus pics of a ladybug living in a forest of weed:


----------



## psyte (Nov 3, 2011)

Canopy is getting pretty dense and quickly filling up all the area under my light.
I'll probably destroy #4 in the next day or two.
I'm sure I'll get over it after a few crops, but I just hate destroying plants.

#3 I plan on letting preflower a bit further before separating it to another room for 12/12 so I can try to get some pollen.


----------



## treklane (Nov 3, 2011)

great job all the info is very interesting and very well put togethere.im a newbi on my 1st indoor grow. at the min im 2 weeks into flower with 1 blue chesse
1 g13 haze and 1 vannaila kush. under a 600 hps.i also had a drooping prob i thought i was under watering. im using plagron all mix for soil so i thought that had
all nutes for 6 weeks. 7 days ago i started feeding baby bio for herbs[low budget went mad on light and carbon filter and money is vvery low]the npk is
5.5.5 plants are flying since. no droopin at all .as said im a newbi would i get a result if i continued with this feed. keep up the good posting 
every day is a school day 4 me


----------



## psyte (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you.

I think it was a good move on your part to spend more on the light and filter cause good nutrients are not expensive. The Jack's Classic that I use is only like $9 for 1.5 lbs (and you only need 1tsp/gal for a strong dose, so it lasts forever). There's a lot of good growers on this site using inexpensive ferts with great results. People who pay $100 for ferts are paying for a fancy name and a pretty bottle, nothing more.

5-5-5 is a good choice. A 1:1:1 ratio like that makes for a good overall fert as long as it also has micronutrients in it. There are people who have used Jack's 20-20-20 (same ratio) all the way from veg to harvest with great results. I'm not familiar with plagron (is it a time release?), but if you think you've been underfeeding you should definitely avoid any "bloom" nutrients for now since they won't have much nitrogen and you could have a deficiency on your hands very quickly.

How has the Blue Cheese been for you? That's the other strain I'm growing right now. I'm about to harvest my first one in the next week or so. I had a lot of trouble with mine at first but I've found it's just a really really hungry plant and does best with big doses of fertilizer at every feeding. I have two more that are about 3 weeks into flower and doing much better than the first one. Get ready for them to start smelling amazing. Around 3-4 weeks mine start smelling like fruity pebbles. Gives me the munchies just thinking about it.
I'd love to see pics if you have any.


----------



## psyte (Nov 3, 2011)

Finally found a single preflower on #1.
It's a girl!

It was hard to get a pic of since it's still pretty small, but if you look close you can see the two pistils coming out.





That's 2 males and 2 females. I'm really happy with this. I'll still have up to 3 small plants in flower when these females are put to flower (1 of those 3 will be finished within a few weeks), so 3 females would have been very hard to fit. I'm glad I got a great looking male too, definitely gonna get some pollen. The other male is still a nice plant but doesn't compare.

_Clones:
_All but #4 (which is the sub-par male anyway) are showing some new growth. No roots visible yet but I think they're going to do fine.


----------



## psyte (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I may have found some insight into why I'm getting a wilt right after watering. The last couple waterings I actually waited until a bit of droop was showing, so I know I'm not overwatering. However, I did start changing something about how I water right before starting this grow that I didn't even think about being related until reading some of riddleme's Make It Rain stuff today. I water with A LOT of runoff (around 30-50%). I do this to make sure the soil gets very thoroughly saturated and I don't develop any dry pockets. Also, I believe it helps prevent too much nutrient build up by "flushing" some of the nutes left from previous waterings. So here's the thing that stood out to me:



riddleme said:


> Remember earlier in the thread when we were talking about watering, someone quoted Uncle Ben and said water till you get PLENTY OF RUNOFF, sounds like a flush to me? not a drip, not a tray full, but PLENTY. You will get what looks like over watering and that can be scary the first time, as I detailed in my journal it was cool to see her curl up and droop. In my way of thinking this is when they actually sleep (mother natures way) cause we know they are doing things in the dark period. But I must admit that my research said they sleep in the dark period?
> .
> Now for me I think they are sleeping because during a rain there is most usually no sun (for awhile) and the PH of rain is 5.6 so no nute uptake, and the roots are soaked in water so there is no oxygen. Damn she is basically drowning. But I believe she shuts down and waits for the sun to come out, at which point she goes into overdrive to WICK the water out of the ground ( another word you hear UB use a lot) I believe that what I saw happen with that growth spurt (I have proved it with subsequent waterings) was being able to read when she wants water and when she wants food.


This is also interesting because I noticed a significant growth spurt after the last two waterings (up to 1" in a day). But then it's like the plant goes into standby until the next watering.

This has given me something to think about. I still don't understand the slight nightly wilt, though. I can't imagine I'm oversaturating them with light since they're only getting light from the T5's so it's not that intense at all. In any event, I'm glad the only thing going "wrong" so far doesn't really seem to be causing any problems. I'd rather obsess about trying to figure out a minor issue than be in a panic about a major issue.


----------



## randomseed (Nov 4, 2011)

One thing I notice with querkle (at least the SQ pheno).
If you're topping give it at least two week between the last time you cut a top and when you switch.
Reason is that the querkle does not really grow thick colas, it sticks to crazy dense smaller buds (popcornish size) but they can get thick verticly.
If you let a few thicker, fuller tops develop before flower your yield will improve. If your the type of person that tops tops tops all the time you really need to give the Q a rest before flower or you get tons of tops producing not much weight. 

For me the magic number seems to be around 4-6 tops for maximum output.


----------



## psyte (Nov 4, 2011)

Another interesting bit:



riddleme said:


> Also I have, many times stood outside while it was raining and it is always COLD, plus I have experimented with it. Silly idea I had about how the cold would shock the plant and how the ground is warm from the sun, so I started with room temp water and gradually made it colder to see what would happen. Guess what it slowed transpiration down and she did not droop. So when you make it rain just use regular cold tap water, filter it, if you like and know that her drooping is a good thing!


Another thing I changed about my watering before this grow is that I started using tap water straight from the faucet instead of letting it sit for a day like I used to. I used to let it sit to evaporate chlorine, which I have since learned is unfounded considering pretty much every modern city uses chloramine, which does not evaporate out. Although it wasn't the reason for doing so, letting it sit also obviously brought it to room temperature. The water straight from the tap is much colder especially since it's getting colder outside.

I don't know why I didn't mention this stuff before. It just goes to show that when you change things for a specific reason, it can have unforeseen consequences outside of what you originally intended. In this case it looks like I got lucky and stumbled onto some positive unforeseen consequences.


----------



## psyte (Nov 4, 2011)

randomseed said:


> One thing I notice with querkle (at least the SQ pheno).
> If you're topping give it at least two week between the last time you cut a top and when you switch.
> Reason is that the querkle does not really grow thick colas, it sticks to crazy dense smaller buds (popcornish size) but they can get thick verticly.
> If you let a few thicker, fuller tops develop before flower your yield will improve. If your the type of person that tops tops tops all the time you really need to give the Q a rest before flower or you get tons of tops producing not much weight.
> ...


That's great to know, thank you.
In that case it should work out well since I topped very early on for 4 colas (although I'm considering removing one of the two smaller branches to take clones before going to flower).


----------



## alotaball (Nov 4, 2011)

Completely agree .. I only top once with querkle now .. and it took 10 seeds till I found a pheno that was worth the shit.. that said.. the first few were nothing special.. the last pheno I found is awesome and prob one of my favs... TGA has some good stuff.. just have to find the right pheno .. heres a pic of one of mine  Good luck with your grow!


----------



## randomseed (Nov 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Completely agree .. I only top once with querkle now .. and it took 10 seeds till I found a pheno that was worth the shit.. that said.. the first few were nothing special.. the last pheno I found is awesome and prob one of my favs... TGA has some good stuff.. just have to find the right pheno .. heres a pic of one of mine  Good luck with your grow!


We may have the same pheno, flowers look about the same.


----------



## psyte (Nov 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Completely agree .. I only top once with querkle now .. and it took 10 seeds till I found a pheno that was worth the shit.. that said.. the first few were nothing special.. the last pheno I found is awesome and prob one of my favs... TGA has some good stuff.. just have to find the right pheno .. heres a pic of one of mine  Good luck with your grow!


Yeah that's kind of what I'm afraid of. Reading grow journals it seems like a lot of TGA strains do have a good amount of variation. I have 6 more seeds but I don't know if I'm that into this strain that I'm willing to go through all of them to find the best.

So far I don't see too much variation, but they are in veg still and I imagine it's more noticeable in flower. Three of my plants are very similar but the fourth has been less finicky and has had zero difficulties, but at the same time it's a much slower vegger with tighter internodes. It's also darker than the others (although less so since I upped the nutes on all of them) so perhaps it's an Urkle pheno since I've heard that's a very slow growing strain.

The plant in your pics looks great. I love seeing nice green leaves during flower, they look very well taken care of.
I can't see any fan leaves in the pictures, would you say that the one you like is more of an Urkle or SQ pheno?


----------



## psyte (Nov 4, 2011)

alotaball, wow, just looked through the first page of the journal you have linked in your sig.
Those are some really great looking plants. I'm gonna have to bookmark this one to read when I have time.


----------



## alotaball (Nov 4, 2011)

Psyte.. what you described as your 4th plant is exactly what I ended up with .. she is really durable .. and takes feedings well.. little slow in veg.. normally needs a week or 2 extra.. but her flowers are quality and I am not a big fan of many purple strains.. but this one is the best purple strain I have grown.. best attributes is the density .. flowers super fast.. nice trich coverage and looks are really good .. fire orange hairs .. smell is great and the purpling comes in even when my temps are higher in the summer. Mine finishes normally in less then 55 days.. sometimes 60 if im looking for a little more color .. Hope you find something special .. ill try to follow along


----------



## psyte (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh man, that's great news, it sounds like I got lucky and might have that pheno then. My wife and I were hoping that one was female since it took a few days longer to sex than the others. Now I'm even happier it's a girl.


----------



## treklane (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks for feedback psyte.feel a bit better now about my feeding and gonna stay on the 5.5.5 and see what happens. will def take ur advice on the bloom last thing i want
is a deficiency as things have been ok up to now.
plagron is a dutch product and yes is a slow release.was advised to use it as im a newbe and it has everything in it for 6 weeks approx it was a bit expensive 25 euros for a 50 litre bag.
got it in local hydro shop.check out plagron website gonna use the bat mix version after xmas for next grow.
the blue cheese is a nice plant but is around 1.5 inch smaller than other to and is really only starting to push on now.was a bit worried at start as it was always smaller than other two and it took the longest to show its sex....its very strong smelling as u know. [got the seeds on a trip to holland from barneys farm also see website]........im delighted i invested in carbon filter it works lovely expensive but def worth it. will try to get some pics up soon
thanks again for feedback really enjoying the journal keep up good work


----------



## psyte (Nov 5, 2011)

You're welcome.

Yeah, I think you'll do just fine with the 5-5-5. If everything is going well then you can add in some bloom nutes a little later into flower, but check this out first:
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/158144-never-ending-abuse-phosphorous-bloom.html

I want to try slow release again eventually, but I'm going to wait for at least a few more grows. I think with slow release it really helps to be able to read the plants and know if they're deficient in something so you can supplement. My first plant was in regular Miracle Grow which has slow release nutes. About 3 weeks into flower my plant totally crashed because I didn't know how to properly read that it was telling me it needed more nitrogen. The problem with having everything it needs for 6 weeks is that a lot of times you're already in flower at that point and when you're new it can be hard to determine what exactly the plant needs since it's undergoing a big change. That was my experience anyway. But who knows, if I started out with regular soil without slow release I may have fucked up the first plant in some other way.

Let me know if you start a journal on your next grow, I'd like to see how it goes.


----------



## treklane (Nov 5, 2011)

hi
i take ur point bigtime when you say.......... The problem with having everything it needs for 6 weeks is that a lot of times you're already in flower at that point and when you're new it can be hard to determine what exactly the plant needs since it's undergoing a big change...............
this makes sense to me even as a newbe.a mate also said this which i will duly take on board. you say that i cud add some bloom nutes later in flower.is this along wit my 5.5.5 fert?.........will most def start a journal on next grow around 2nd week in new year. have purchased some red diesel,tangerine dream,and utiopa haze.
i love blue cheese and if this plant is a sucess will throw in one as well.dont have the facilites to clone yet and dont know 2 much about this tech so all will be started from seed again.
thanks for advice pyste and thanks to ev1 on rollitup who have helped me on my 1st grow


----------



## alotaball (Nov 5, 2011)

Trek just take a leap on the cloning.. you will be amazed how much time it saves and how easy it is... but if you can afford to do seed plants.. I always loved how they look compared to clones.. so symmetrical


----------



## treklane (Nov 5, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Trek just take a leap on the cloning.. you will be amazed how much time it saves and how easy it is... but if you can afford to do seed plants.. I always loved how they look compared to clones.. so symmetrical


hi would not rule out cloning maybe on my next grow.gave my friend a g13 haze clone and a blue chessearound 3 weeks ago while mine were veg.have not seen them
yet he tells me there comming on fine.i really just want to keep it simple at min and learn. really enjoying watchin my birds come on.will put up some pics soon.
do u clone alot


----------



## alotaball (Nov 5, 2011)

yes sir constantly ..


----------



## psyte (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm torn on clone vs seed. I also really like the symmetrical nodes from seed, makes it real easy to top for 2-4 colas. I don't like all the maintenance of cloning under a dome and I'm also not very efficient at cloning, averaging about 3 weeks just to see roots. At that rate, seed gets me bigger plants in the same time. But I probably have trouble because I get ahead of myself do a lot of experiments with cloning.

But when you find one of those great keeper plants, cloning is the only way to go (or deal with trying to backcross, but that could take a while and would require some cloning of the original female anyway). Also, unless you're making your own seed, you're wasting a shit ton of money buying them.

I'm planning on building an aeroponic cloner for the next round. Looks like it's the easiest most foolproof way, doesn't have the hassle of a dome, and is not much more expensive than buying all the supplies for cloning in something like rockwool or rapid rooters.


----------



## psyte (Nov 6, 2011)

treklane said:


> you say that i cud add some bloom nutes later in flower.is this along wit my 5.5.5 fert?


There's a lot of different ways to do it and I'm still experimenting and trying to figure it out myself. Give that thread a read (the one I linked earlier) and you'll have a much better understanding of what cannabis needs during flower. Then you can decide what you want to try in your garden. It's hard to go wrong with the 5-5-5 as long as you're giving enough so you could always stick to that for this grow and research how you want to do it on your next grow. Sorry I'm not giving very specific answers but I'm still a beginner myself and everyone's garden is different, so I don't want to tell you the wrong thing. I am doing a lot of research all the time though, so if there's anything specific you want to find out more about I may be able to dig up some good links for you.


----------



## treklane (Nov 6, 2011)

had a good read through that link.i see what u mean.will stick to my 5.5.5 for sure now. i respect that u dont want to tell me wrong thing.ev1 has varyed opinions on that link but has very good info in it.............
gonna try to up load pics this week buddie so u can have a look 4 yourself.... really happy looks like im on track i just dont want to over feed so im goin to play it cool
on this grow and maybe change tact on next.iv been searching links for info on tempeture fluctuation in grow room. im around 21 degrees lights on and 16.9 lights off approx
room is in a shed and with winter comming i want to mantain this heat. any tips or links would be very welcome psyte........
thanks man


----------



## psyte (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah there are A LOT of different opinions and people will argue all day about this stuff. The important thing is to research and experiment a lot and find out what works for you. And a lot of times you just have to do what you think is right and wait and see if it works. Cannabis is a weed though and it's pretty damn hard to kill. I put my first plant through hell but it's getting close to harvest and it should actually yield pretty good. I could have done a lot better, but I also learned a lot and that's even more important. It's hard at first because each plant seems so valuable cause we know how much this stuff costs on the street. 

That temperature thing could be difficult depending on how cold it gets out there and how well your shed is insulated. I haven't researched anything like that at all since my grow is in a small room inside my house so it should still stay fairly warm in the winter. My guess is that over the winter you'll probably need a space heater (or full size heater depending on how big the area is) and probably a humidifier (since the heater will dry out the air). Depending on your ventilation setup, you may also be able to reduce the speed of your exhaust fans and let the lights warm up the area a bit more so you only have to use the heater during lights off. I wish I had more for you on that one, but it's just not something I've had to deal with.


----------



## treklane (Nov 6, 2011)

im sure you will have a mega harvest man...........ur putting in a lot of effort and if your plants are as good as ur journal they will be unreal............
iv researched many sites on my temp issues but 99 per cent of time people have probs with there room been 2 hot. iv like u said backed off ex fan and chilled out my tower fan also.2 weeks ago i bought a space heater and when i got it was only using it in small dozes but winter in my end of world [uk] comes in quick and at present im using it full on
to mantain those readings.heater is a small one so will have to up grade.
when i built g room it was mid summer and i was not thinking of winter etc........... i see by ur g room pics ur using tents im thinking maybe next grow to kinda copy ur set up......
have ample space in house but love strong tasting weeed like cheese strain etc.........as im a newbe i hope u dont mind asking what might sound like a silly q but are these cabon filters very effective in your experince. i was worried that if i set up in house visitors etc would smell it........ not worried in shed as its a good distance from house neighbours etc.............


----------



## alotaball (Nov 6, 2011)

I know you didnt ask me .. but carbon filters work VERY well if you purchase a quality one rated for your flow .. and replace it when needed... I have 2000 watts of flower exhausting out of my spare room window.. all summer we had bbq's 5 ft from my exhaust .. not one person noticed any odor... My wife does childcare in her spare time and no one has ever noticed.. Also we had a babyshower for 9 hours.. people over for football.. lol you get the point. What im saying is .. its amazing just how well it will work if set up properly .. Plus controlling your grow room temps is SOOO much easier in a insulated room compared to a shed


----------



## treklane (Nov 6, 2011)

hi alotaball 
thanks for feedback............. i can with hindsight fully understand now that in these cold months tent option would ave being better option. but wife does not smoke or drink
lol straight up.and i did not want her on my case.lol.......
i went mad when i bought extractor 155 euro i was told it was good enough for 1000 watt grow i think my self its to big..... for my 3 plants
the tents look like the proper job. have a fairly big spare room so i will put some serious thought into it before next grow.
i hope i can mantain temps in current room for now as plants are flyin it.lovely green all the way.
just worried that il hit a prob........dont care about power consuption using heaters etc just want a result as its 1st indoor grow.
looks like u had no problems in the house with tent saw them online they look the part.......... which is nice to hear. still with the help ofev1 one here i fell like im picking up some thing new every day and the plan is to learn from my mistakes lol......... its not easy mate............
cheers


----------



## psyte (Nov 8, 2011)

Luckily for me the wife smokes more than I do so I get to do pretty much whatever I want with the grow.

On the carbon filters, I hear a good quality filter can handle even the stinkiest of strains.
I'm using a carbon filter (venting into the attic), but it's a pretty cheap one. I do catch a whiff of blue cheese outside on really calm days (usually in very strange places that I wouldn't expect) but I think I have it mounted incorrectly and that may be all that's causing the problem. I have it mounted upright, hanging from the ceiling, and I think that's leaving a small gap in the carbon at the top of the filter. I plan on mounting it on it's side this weekend and will see if that helps.

I like growing in tents. I could have saved some money just partitioning the room, but I like how each tent is it's own separate environment that you can customize how you want (as long as you can afford it). Plus it's an easy way to have a veg and flower area in the same room so you can set up a perpetual harvest. A lot of tents are kind of expensive, but the ones I got from LED Wholesalers were only about $100 each. The only thing about their tents is they are not completely light proof. If you have a tent for veg and a tent for flower, it's no problem cause the little bit of light that gets out is blocked by the other tent, but you couldn't set up a room where you have veg in a tent and flower outside of the tent (or other way around) because too much light will leak into and out of the tent. I wouldn't buy anything else from LED Wholesalers though, all their other products are junk.


----------



## psyte (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't updated this in a while and a lot has happened. Let's get caught up...


*11/01/11*

Watered all with 1tsp/gal 20-20-20. The nutes so far have been high in N and low in P and K, so gave them a bit of a boost. New growth is very green and looking great.

_Clones:
_Watered all with .25tsp/gal 20-20-20. 
#1 looks so so.
#2 still slowly growing and looking good. I did knock it over pretty bad today so hopefully I didn't totally fuck it up.
#3 appears to be starting new growth.
#4 is just fucked. All wilted and shrively. I have no idea why I'm still keeping this one. Just curious to see what happens I guess.


*11/03/11*

I think I mentioned this in an earlier post, but this is when I was able to confirm the sexes of the plants beyond a doubt:
#1&2 are female
#3&4 are male


*11/04/11*

Watered #1 & 2 with 1tsp/gal 30-10-10.
Watered #4 with 1.5tsp/gal 30-10-10. I decided to keep this male for a bit to experiment on. I want to first find out how far I can push the nutes before burning. I tend to get more deficiency problems because I'm afraid of giving too much. I want to find where the line for "too much" actually is with this strain. I pruned off the two bottom nodes on this plant also so it won't take up as much space.


#4 with bottom two nodes removed.

Put #3 (Male) to flower so I can try to get some pollen. I moved the plant to the basement to keep it as quarantined from the others as possible and started a 36 hr dark period. I made a setup in the basement using an old fluro fixture that has three 20w T12 bulbs (fourth is burnt out). For the dark period, I am covering the plant with a large box that has all cracks sealed with duct tape.
Watered #3 with 1tsp/gal 30-10-10. I intended to give it 20-20-20 but I was watering a lot of plants and mixed it up. Will be 20-20-20 from here on out as long as it looks good.



_Clones:_
Destroyed #4 today cause I'm sick of looking at it's sorry ass. No sign of roots at all. I have no idea how it managed to stay alive as long as it did.




*11/06/11*

Watered #1 & 2 with 1tsp/gal 30-10-10.
Watered #4 with 1.5 tsp/gal 30-10-10.

Took #3 (Male) out of dark and put under fluros this morning. Looking good. Grew a couple inches during 36hr dark.

Pic of the entire veg tent today:

Top row, left to right: Querkle #3, #1, #2, Blue Cheese mom
Bottom row is each plant's respective clone.



Closeup of clones. All showing new growth.



Closeups of the ladies. First two pics are #1, second two are #2.


*11/07/11*

_Clones:_
Roots!!! By god there are actually roots on #1 & 3! These two are also putting out good new growth slowly. Funny thing is that I always thought #2 would root way before the rest. Hopefully that drop a couple days ago didn't fuck it up too bad.
In conclusion, the cloning method I used on this group SUCKS. Way too much hassle considering it took 23 days to get roots on 50% of the clones.


*11/08/11*

Watered #4 with 1.5 tsp/gal 30-10-10.
This plant is getting big. Not sure if it was the node trimming or high does fert that caused it, but it's looking good. As an interesting side note, this plant no longer wilts with watering like the others do. Not sure what to make of that. Since it hasn't burned after 3 feedings of 1.5tsp/gal, it looks like it's time to up it to 2tsp next time.

Repotted #1 & 2 from 1 gal containers to 3 gal grow bags. We're getting close to going to flower and they will need bigger pots. Still waiting for my blue cheese in flower to finish so I will have room for these (taking longer than the breeder claims, big surprise there ).
Soil mix used was 3:1 FFOF/Perlite. Forgot to mix in the lime, so I top dressed each with 2tbsp (since they each got about 2 more gallons of soil). This isn't ideal, but I'm glad I at least noticed at some point. Watered both thoroughly with plain tap after repot.
It was very hard to repot into these bags as they are not much wider around than the 1 gal pots. If I use bags again in the future I think doing the first repot straight to 3gal bags and skipping the 1 gal container would be much easier.
Root growth looks good and fairly even with a bit more at the bottom. Doesn't look like the type of root growth overwatering would cause, so that reassures me I wasn't overdoing it.


Rootball on #1 and #2


Pics of repotted plants in veg tent and a closeup of the clones showing more new growth (both taken 11/9, day after repot)


----------



## psyte (Nov 10, 2011)

Built my aero cloner yesterday.

Total cost of all parts was only $42. Besides bubbleponics in tupperware I can't think of any cheaper way than this. The pump only uses 10w so electricity cost is minimal. No clone gel or any other consumables required. No humidity dome needing constant spraying and venting maintenance. I sure as hell hope this works as well as people say it does.

I used flexible PVC tubing (I believe it's used for air compressor tubing) because it connects directly to the pump without an adapter, can form a circle (perfect for a bucket) and takes a lot less time to assemble than I would imagine the standard PVC ones with all the elbows and joints you see in all the DIY Aero Cloner threads. It's very thick tubing, they have thinner tubing, but there would probably be problems screwing the mister heads into it.

I didn't use the cut off net pots because the neoprene inserts are really difficult to fit in them and would probably squeeze the stems. I cut the holes 1 7/8" so the inserts fit in tightly enough to hold, but they should not be so tight they pinch off the stems. I read you can drill a hole in the center of the neoprene where it is scored to open it a bit more, so I may do that.

A couple things I would change would be to use 180degree mister heads as half the spray just hits the bucket. This would also increase the pressure and work better with the lower GPH pump I'm using. Also, the one problem with the flex tubing is that it comes in rolls and is basically impossible to straighten out (I tried running a bamboo stake through it to hold it straight while I warmed it with a heat gun but even that didn't work) so the piece connecting the pump to the rest of the tubing has to be very short. This makes it so there are only very fine drops that would reach the ends of the cuttings. I don't think this will be a problem but I may put the pump on some kind of platform so I can raise it a bit.

I'm excited to try this thing out.


----------



## treklane (Nov 11, 2011)

well done psyte very interesting post as always i can imagine the effort u put in is huge makes great reading im following closely.
really interested in ur blue cheese.looks brill [as does ur whole project]
mine are ok i think been feeding 5.5.5 and no burn or problems yet.........will start to add some bloom in the next week or so [week 4 of flower] and c what happens
at the min there showing signs of flower and now just about starting to smell a little. cant wait. 
nice post on ur dome for clones being researching a bit and getting curious about this tech.........
keep up good work


----------



## psyte (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you, trek. I appreciate the comments and I'm glad you're enjoying following along with the grow.

I think that's a good plan to wait until a month into flower to use the bloom nutes. That's what I plan on doing too.

I should have some free time today so I'll see if I can put together some pics and info on my blue cheese plants for you and post it here.

I will also update about the aero cloner in the next day or two. I got impatient to try it out and took some blue cheese cuts to test. It's only been 12 hrs but I'm really impressed so far and will explain why when I post about it. In the meantime, if you're interested, here's some good threads about how to build and use an aero cloner:
http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/444974-lets-build-clone-machine-*step-step*.html
http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/249470/fpart/all/vc/1
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=40055

And this place sells them for not much more than it would cost to build it:
http://www.clonebucket.com/categories/Cloning-%7B47%7D-Seed-Starting/CloneBuckets/


----------



## psyte (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok trek, as promised here's some stuff from my Blue Cheese grow...

These are the original 2 clones from a local dispensary. Pics were taken 4 days after I got them and repotted them from 16oz cups to 1gal containers:





Here they are 24 days after I got them. First one was about to go to flower, second one was kept as a mother.





Here's the first round of clones I took. Planted in Rapid Rooters.





Here's the one I put to flower, 5 days in. Did a lot of LST on the plant the night before this was taken since I was worried it would get too tall for my tent. Had a thread on that:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/461315-too-big-flower.html





20 days into flower. Took pic with HPS off to show color better.





Here we are 25 days into flower. Notice how yellow it has gotten in just 5 days. When I said it went to shit real quick I wasn't kidding. I have a thread on the entire ordeal also:
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/470792-23-days-yellowing-fan-leaves.html
It's a lengthy thread but the conclusion in the end was N deficiency.





Clones a few days after repotting (these were the ones in the Rapid Rooters).





Plant in flower at 29 days. Started getting a handle on the deficiency. Got the smaller growth looking nice and green again, but almost all the fans are too far gone and continued on their decline.





The 1 gal container has the best of the Rapid Rooter clones, which will be kept as as the new mom (I thoroughly neglected the old one and ended up destroying it). I topped it and used the cutting as a new clone (in the cup I'm holding here). This clone went straight into 1:3 FFOF/Perlite.





Flower tent at max capacity. The original one I put to flower is in the back, there's a bag seed plant (which is kicking ass) front left. Front right are the 2 other Rapid Rooter clones that I kept. This was taken on their first day in the tent.





One of the colas on the first plant put to flower. 43 days of 12/12 the day this was taken. This was about 3 weeks ago. I realized I don't have any more recent closeups of this plant so I will have to take some new pics.





The two Rapid Rooter clones on day 13 of 12/12.





Four new clones taken. Planted in perlite.





The two Rapid Rooter clones on day 20 of 12/12.





One of the RR clones on day 24.





This is the 1:3 FFOF/Perlite clone (2nd gen clone). 12 days since showing roots. Growing slowly in this stuff but very healthy.





One of the Perlite clones. I broke up the perlite a few days ago. Since I have the aero cloner I decided to just take and repot the best perlite clone in FFOF and dump the rest. These were done more as an experiment than to keep the plants. These actually rooted quicker than my other two attempts. This is at 15 days since taking the cut. A day after replanting in 16oz cup I can see roots down the side of the cup.





And now some early harvest pics. The first plant in flower is at 68 days of 12/12 today. The trichomes are mostly cloudy with a chance of never fucking finishing. We're running out so it was better to take some from this plant early than pay $10/g for the stuff. I cut a branch off 4 days ago that weighed in at 29.5g wet after being trimmed (first pic). Second pic is from this morning after finishing a quick dry and cure. Got 7g dry.



Since the 7g will last us a week on strict rations (I wish this damn plant would finish), I cut a couple branches of popcorn last night (first pic). Got 30g wet after trim (second pic). And just to mix it up and try something fun, I decided to do a water cure on this batch (third pic). Water cure takes a week so this should be ready by the time we run out of the first early cut. Hopefully by then the entire plant will be harvested and drying.





Since I didn't have any current pics of the ones in flower, I'll see if I can take some today or tomorrow.


----------



## psyte (Nov 11, 2011)

Nothing but problems with the post timeouts on this site. Fucked up the attachements on that last post. Gonna try to fix it.


----------



## psyte (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok attachments should be fixed now.


----------



## treklane (Nov 14, 2011)

hi pyste
what a nice post ur chesse is kicking. iv heard its a diff beginer strain but u should be proud...............
dont know what to expect my self yet entering 4th week lovely white hairs starting to take over all ends.stuck to 5.5.5 but will add bloom nutes by end pf week.
thanks for ur pics for a starter u are putting in massive effort...... i feel thats what im aiming at...........will stay tuned in very well done


----------



## blizake54 (Nov 14, 2011)

nice looking journal man im sub'd


----------



## psyte (Nov 15, 2011)

treklane said:


> hi pyste
> what a nice post ur chesse is kicking. iv heard its a diff beginer strain but u should be proud...............
> dont know what to expect my self yet entering 4th week lovely white hairs starting to take over all ends.stuck to 5.5.5 but will add bloom nutes by end pf week.
> thanks for ur pics for a starter u are putting in massive effort...... i feel thats what im aiming at...........will stay tuned in very well done


Thanks bro. Yeah I'm still struggling with getting the blue cheese tuned in but it's well worth it. I just harvested most of that first plant over the weekend and it should yield really good. It took 10 weeks since switching to 12/12. Sounds like my new ones in flower are about where yours are. They're about 5 weeks right now. I'm having trouble with the big fan leaves getting some spotting, but I'm not too worried about it. Seems like even with issues this strain yeilds very well and going by the early sample I took, it's gonna be some really good stuff.




blizake54 said:


> nice looking journal man im sub'd


Thank you.


----------



## psyte (Nov 15, 2011)

Been really busy so I'm not sure if I'll have time to make a detailed post about the aero cloner, but let's just say it's working amazing so far and I don't think I'll be going back to any other type of cloning.


----------



## blizake54 (Nov 15, 2011)

i am also using t5s for veg and my 400w system/tent should be here in about a week or 2 im using a 4 bulb system. so ill be looking at your grows to see if mine does near it ;p i honestly dunno what im saying though kinda high >.>


----------



## psyte (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice. I'm always interested in grows with the same setup. Let me know if you start a journal.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 16, 2011)

Subscribed...

How do you like that Querkle??


----------



## treklane (Nov 17, 2011)

hi pyste....im 34 day flowering today all looking healthy nice and green all over and really bushy.i just feel like they could have haired up a bit more by now and the smell is not gettin much stronger.... i feel like im doin everythin some way right goin to change over to a bio bloom2.6.5 at weekend. i have a prob wit comp unloading pics will get some up during week 4 you to have a look at..... mine dont look as advanced as yours on your pics at 30 days and im a worryer by nature lol..................
keep up the posts enjoy following along


----------



## psyte (Nov 17, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Subscribed...
> 
> How do you like that Querkle??


Sorry, I kind of mixed it up with some pics and info about my Blue Cheese. The Querkle are about to go to flower in the next few days so I've got a couple months before I get to see how they turn out. My wife chose the Querkle strain based on some we got from a dispensary. She liked it a lot because it worked very well for her chronic pain. It's a bit too Indica dom for me (I usually prefer 50/50 hybrids for a good mix of high and stoned) but is still good and not too couch-lock or sleepy.




treklane said:


> hi pyste....im 34 day flowering today all looking healthy nice and green all over and really bushy.i just feel like they could have haired up a bit more by now and the smell is not gettin much stronger.... i feel like im doin everythin some way right goin to change over to a bio bloom2.6.5 at weekend. i have a prob wit comp unloading pics will get some up during week 4 you to have a look at..... mine dont look as advanced as yours on your pics at 30 days and im a worryer by nature lol..................
> keep up the posts enjoy following along


I just checked, and the 2 I have in there now are at 37 days, so we're pretty much right at the exact same spot. I'll get some current pics of them as soon as I have a chance. As long as they're not yellowing or anything, a 2-6-5 sounds like a good ratio for bloom.

Regarding the smell, there's a member on here (his name is riddleme, check out some of his threads if you have time, great stuff) who has said that smell is a result of stress, so it may be a good thing they don't smell too much. The two I have now smell quite a bit less than my first one did at this stage, and they are much less stressed than that one was, so it seems possible.

I'm yours will turn out fine. I thought my first plant was crap, but I filled half of a 1 gallon jar with the buds for curing. I've never had this much weed in my life and going by the samples I took, it's some damn good shit too. Even before I started having problems with that plant I never thought I'd get that much.


----------



## psyte (Nov 17, 2011)

Trek,

Here's some pics I just took of my blue cheese. Sorry they aren't so great. My camera doesn't work so well with the HPS light. The first one has the two plants at 37 days in the front; the one in the back is the remainder of the first plant that I'm letting ripen a bit further (I'll probably get another ounce or so dry out of that). The other 2 pics are the tops of the two plants that are at 37 days. You can see I fried the big fans a bit, but I'm really not worried about it. I'll figure out this Blue Cheese one day.





And here's some of what I've got out of that first plant so far:


----------



## psyte (Nov 17, 2011)

Back on the topic of Querkle (I get distracted easily) a lot has happened lately including a lot of pruning and taking clones today. In the next few days they'll be going to flower. Hopefully I'll have time to update with pics soon.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 17, 2011)

psyte said:


> Back on the topic of Querkle (I get distracted easily) a lot has happened lately including a lot of pruning and taking clones today. In the next few days they'll be going to flower. Hopefully I'll have time to update with pics soon.


How does she VEG?

I am running Purple Urkle and it seem to be the slowest VEG in the world....


----------



## psyte (Nov 17, 2011)

phxfire said:


> How does she VEG?
> 
> I am running Purple Urkle and it seem to be the slowest VEG in the world....


Yep, Querkle seems to take after it's mom in that regard. Today is 52 days since they sprouted and they are only 16" tall (I did top early on for 4 colas, so untopped they would probably be taller).
That's pretty cool you got some Purple Urkle. Any pics? I'd like to see how they compare to Querkle.

What are the medical limits in AZ? Very low here in MI (2.5oz, 12 plant per patient). Just curious cause my wife and I have friends and family in AZ and have talked about moving there some day.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 17, 2011)

psyte said:


> Yep, Querkle seems to take after it's mom in that regard. Today is 52 days since they sprouted and they are only 16" tall (I did top early on for 4 colas, so untopped they would probably be taller).
> That's pretty cool you got some Purple Urkle. Any pics? I'd like to see how they compare to Querkle.
> 
> What are the medical limits in AZ? Very low here in MI (2.5oz, 12 plant per patient). Just curious cause my wife and I have friends and family in AZ and have talked about moving there some day.


Same Limits in AZ....

My grow

https://www.rollitup.org/arizona-patients/481346-az-medical-marijuana-grow.html


----------



## psyte (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice, I'll take a look.


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey psyte, been lurking on your thread for a while and thought I'd say NICE JOB! 

Check out my 400w Pineapple Express grow if you get time. Its just gettin started, the link is in my sig.

I have 5 Querkle seeds that I'm saving for next round!


----------



## psyte (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you. I will definitely check it out once I have a chance. Been really busy and with holidays coming up won't have much time to do RIU for the next week or so.
But I will get this updated and check out journals once I have some free time.


----------



## psyte (Dec 2, 2011)

My last update was 11/8/11, so this post is gonna be pretty long; a lot has happened since then.

Also, I started using a new naming convention for the plants after I took more clones. I needed a better way to keep track of them and which plant they came from.
The plants grown from seed are labeled like this: G0-A. This means Generation 0, Pheno A.
It's first clone would be G1-A1; Generation 1, Pheno A, Clone 1.
If I took two clones from that clone, they would be G2-A1 and G2-A2.
When talking about a series of clones it would look like: G1-A2~5; Generation 1, Pheno A, Clones 2 through 5.
Probably too much info there, but it makes it easier for me to keep track.




*ORIGINAL FEMALES (from Seed; G0-A & G0-B)*

Measured them a couple days after they were repotted on 11/8 and G0-A was 13", G0-B was 14". Both are very bushy.
Watered them with plain tap the first couple times after repotting.

Here they are at 46 days of veg on 11/11/11:



On 11/17 I decided to take clones and do some trimming in preparation to put these to flower. I removed the entire two bottom nodes (otherwise these would be too wide after the initial flower stretch) and used the tips of each for clones. I also trimmed off the bottom 2 nodes of the remaining 2 main branches. I took the best of these from each plant as the 3rd clone. These two clones were much smaller with thinner branches. 
The base of the plant is now much more open and will allow better air flow and make the plants much easier to water.
I'll have a section below with more info on the clones.

Before taking clones and trimming:


After taking clones and trimming:


6 New clones (plus two blue cheese cuttings; top two in pic)



On 11/21 (56 days veg) I switched these two females to 12/12.
G0-A was 17" tall and G0-B was 18.5" tall.
Started them on 1tsp/gal 20-20-20 a few days into flower, which they will receive for the first 4-5 weeks of flower as long as they are looking good.
At only one week of flower, on 11/28, they had already grown quite a bit: G0-A was 24.5" and G0-B was 25.5". I checked today and G0-B was 29.5". I thought someone had said their's didn't stretch much in flower, but that's not what I'm experiencing so far. At this point I'm getting worried they may get too big for the tent and have destroyed the two blue cheese I was vegging since there won't be room in the flower tent for them now. Some of the growth may also be due to repotting a couple weeks ago and pruning off the bottom branches a few days before 12/12.

Pics taken at 1 week of 12/12. First 2 pics are Go-A, second two are G0-B:


And some pics taken today. First three show the Querkle flower response at 11 days of 12/12. The next two are the entire flower tent. The two small plants up front struggling through their last weeks are blue cheese.





*MALE PLANT (from seed, G0-C)*

There were actually two male plants, but a couple days after my last update I destroyed the one I was experimenting on, G0-D. I just don't have the time or room for it right now.

The male in flower, G0-C, has been doing good and has been very low maintenance. I've been feeding it 1tsp/gal 20-20-20. It's stretched quite a bit because of low light conditions and has grow to 2.4x bigger during the first 4 weeks of 12/12:

10" when put to flower (11/4)
15" at one week
18" at two weeks
22" at three weeks
24" at four weeks (today)


As far as flowering, I started seeing a response at 11 days:



The plant put out more and more pods since then (first two pics). Then a few days ago on 11/28, day 24 of flower, the pods started to open (third pic). Fourth pic shows the amount of pollen collected from only a dozen or so pods on the first day.



Since then, they've been opening much more rapidly and I'm getting quite a bit of pollen. One plant will easily give more than I could ever use. I'm glad I put this plant in the basement because the pollen gets all over the place. I can't move the plant any more or it dumps pollen everywhere. I have to change clothes and take a shower every time I collect pollen so I don't risk contaminating the females. I'm sure they will get some seeds just from being in the same house.
I never planned on keeping a male so it has been a bit of a challenge, but when seeds are $10 a pop, it's more than worth the effort. Also, the timing has worked out perfect as I will now be able to pollinate a few flowers on each of the two females in flower.




*CLONES*

Of the remaining 3 of the original 4 clones, the third (G1-B1) finally showed roots on 11/10 at 26 days. Really small clones plus a poor method (complex FFOF/Perlite mix) made these take forever to root.

I destroyed G1-C1, the remaining male clone, because I am not going to need another male plant since G0-C is doing great.

I have been watering these with .5tsp/gal 20-20-20 and they are doing fine. I am not sure what I'm going to do with these since they would get too big if allowed to veg until the ones in flower finish. I may destroy them once I am certain my next round of clones is well rooted and vegging.

Since they took so long to root, it's hard to believe these were taken when the plants in flower weren't even three weeks old. Both at 41 days since taking cuttings:



I previously mentioned the second round of clones taken from the two female plants on 11/17. I am using my new aero cloner for this. The cuttings were all about 5" total. The fan leaves on the 2-3" above the neoprene were trimmed back. Below, I left a couple inches of stem with one trimmed off node.




At only 8 days, clones G1-A4 and G1-B4 had enough roots and root buds to plant. Put both in 16oz cups of FFOF mixed with 1tbsp/gal lime. Watered thoroughly with tap. Within a day roots could already be seen in the holes at the bottom of the cups.




A3 was replanted on 11/29 at 12 days, and A2 on 11/30 at 13 days. Here's a pic taken today of all the clones that are rooted and in soil:


Unfortunately, I fucked up B2 and B3. They were just about ready for replant (probably today), but I needed to change the aero bucket water because everything was a bit slimy. I used tap last time which clearly promotes faster algae growth than distilled. I normally put a couple drops of bleach, but put a few drops more this time. Well that turned out to be a real bad idea at this stage of root growth. I should have just stuck with plain tap for the day or two they needed to be ready. This morning the roots were brownish and fell off soon after. The clones still looked just fine and there's a good amount of stem so I recut them above the dead tip to see what will happen. I still have two good B clones well rooted so no big deal either way.

Overall, the roots grew much more slowly on the larger cuttings. Some larger ones had root buds 5 days before there were enough roots to plant.

I really do love the aero cloner. After using it for a few weeks, I think I just need to use distilled and change once a week or use tap and change twice a week and I'll be fine. Either way, it's still less expense and maintenance than any other method I've tried. And it looks like with smaller cuttings it's by far the fastest method I've used (and larger cuttings root in the time smaller cuttings used to take me).


----------



## Master Bong Blaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Lots of great info here guys! I've got some Querkle seeds coming soon! What is your overall impression of this strain? How about a smoke report? Thanks for sharing. Sub'd for sure.


----------



## psyte (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been keeping up on the journal. I've found another site I prefer so I haven't been spending any time here really.
I will try to add some pics in the next week or so if I can find time. I honestly am not going to have time to be as detailed as I have been so far, but I will try to answer any questions.
I'm in the 5th week of flower now and they look amazing. I'm going to spend all day today reorganizing my grow room so I can have more room in flower. These things have taken over my tent completely and need more room. They're starting to frost up really nicely and I can tell they're going to have some great looking buds. So far they have been really easy to grow. I've had Querkle from a dispensary, but I'll hold off on a smoke report until these are harvested and cured.


----------



## psyte (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm 5 weeks into 12/12 on the two females grown from seed, so I'm going to try to get this up to date with pics from every week of flower. Like I said, don't have time to give the detailed info like I did before, but I'm still interested in any questions, comments, and suggestions.

Here's some pics taken 2 weeks into 12/12 (Dec 5):





Next up, pics from week 3...


----------



## psyte (Dec 26, 2011)

3 weeks into 12/12 (Dec 12) and they're already starting to frost up very nicely:




This is when I first noticed some slight signs of deficiency (fan leaf stems started turning red and leaf tips slightly yellow, indicating the plant was drawing nutes from fan leaves). Both are in 3 gal containers, so I flushed both with 9 gal tap each in case of lockout, although not likely due to recent repot. The next two feedings were big hits of Jack's and Cal-Mag. In the upcoming week 4 pics you can see more yellowing as the new nutes were just starting to become available. But then in the week 5 pics you can see them greened right back up.


This is also the week I started pollinating some lower bud sites. I plan on pollinating weekly from week 3 to week 7. This is a pretty big window, but I'm not sure of the harvest time on this strain yet, so I'm playing it safe.


----------



## psyte (Dec 26, 2011)

Pics taken 4 weeks into 12/12 (Dec 19):


----------



## psyte (Dec 26, 2011)

Pics taken today, Dec 19th. 5 weeks into 12/12.
Nice and green again. Buds starting to put on some weight. First signs of red hairs. And oh so very frosty. These things are just covered in resin glands. The large sugar leaves are frostier than any of the buds harvested from my blue cheese plants.








It's safe to say the stretch has been pretty much over for a couple weeks now, so for anyone growing Querkle and interested in how much these things stretch, this has been my experience with plants topped for 2 colas:


_ Plant A_
_ Plant B_
 *Days of 12/12*HeightGrowth HeightGrowth017.0"n/a 18.5"n/a724.5"(+7.5") 25.5"(+7.0")1431.0"(+6.5") 33.5"(+8.0")2135.5"(+4.5") 36.5"(+3.0")2836.0"(+0.5") 36.5" 03536.5"(+0.5") 36.5" 0


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking good nice journal and progress subbed..


----------



## psyte (Dec 26, 2011)

A couple other updates...

As you can tell these plants are way too big for a 3'x3' tent. I redid my entire room including the ventilation (I'm now set up to recycle the heat into the house during the winter). The veg area is now in an open corner of the room and the flower area is in the 4'x4' tent. They have much more room now and temps 12" below the HPS have dropped from ~93F to ~83F, a very big improvement. Here's a before and after of the flower area:




I also chose the clone I want to flower next. I chose to flower only 1 large bush after the two in flower right now are done. The clone was repotted from a 20oz cup to 5gal bucket on 12/18 and topped from 9" to 5.5" on 12/19.
Here it is 4 weeks after the cut was originally taken from Plant B:


----------



## Master Bong Blaster (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm loving the pictures Pyste. I will be reviewing this log from time to time as mine progress. If I have any specific questions, I will be sure to post.


----------



## psyte (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks bro. It's only my third grow, so I've still got a lot to learn myself. But if there's anything I can help with I will.

Let me know if you start a journal, or feel free to post some pics here.


----------



## treklane (Jan 2, 2012)

hi pyste have bein following along im harvesting my chesse tomoro let them run close in ten weeks and time to chop all lokks good sorry i have no shots,
yours look good bro very well done. i saw u tried a water cure and im thinking about doin a water cure also.any tips for me man.
keep up good work


----------



## psyte (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey trek, that's great news, congratulations!

I have a thread about my water cure on another site. I've been avoiding linking to that site because I hear people are getting banned for linking there. I don't get why that's happening, but if I'm not around anymore after this post you'll know why and can find me on the other site if need be.

http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,3859.0.html


Regarding harvest timing, you may also find this interesting:
http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,3870.0.html


----------



## psyte (Jan 2, 2012)

Today is week 6 of 12/12. Still sorting through the pics, but here's a preview...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn looking dank!!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope my querkle is authentic. Its taking forever to veg but it is the bushiest plant ever- closest ive had to indica


----------



## dorksquadron (Jan 16, 2012)

just read through this whole thread. any update? should be at week 8 i believe.. grow is awesome BTW.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 16, 2012)

need some update pix i'm salavating.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 18, 2012)

im hoping we get harvest pics!!!!


----------



## psyte (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry for not keeping up to date on the journal. I've been very sick for the last few weeks and have been in and out of the ER and going to doctors appointments and doing lab work almost every day. 
I've been unable to keep a close eye on the plants and it takes all my energy for the day just to water them when they need it. Luckily this is a very hardy strain and I don't seem to have experienced any issues. The plants are still nice and green with very little yellowing and a decent amount of purple on both phenos. I've been keeping them on 1tsp/gal 20-20-20 along with some cal-mag. I would have preferred to use 10-30-20 towards the end but I just can't keep a close enough eye on them to make sure there aren't any problems, so 20-20-20 is just a safer bet. I was able to check trichomes the other day and I'd say I'm about a week from harvest at the most. Unfortunately I also broke my camera so I don't have any pics to share. I may take some cell phone pics at harvest but my cell camera is total crap so no promises.




rocknratm said:


> I hope my querkle is authentic. Its taking forever to veg but it is the bushiest plant ever- closest ive had to indica


Definitely sounds like querkle to me. Clones seem to veg a bit quicker than seedlings from what I've experienced, but it does really take off in flower (and gets even bushier). The one I'm vegging right now has been topped twice so far and it's bushing out very very thick. We'll see what happens in flower but so far I prefer this over just topping once at 2-4 nodes.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 22, 2012)

This is my querkle tha has been vegging for a while


----------



## psyte (Jan 26, 2012)

^Very nice!

Today is 66 days 12/12 and they're looking about ready for harvest, so I'll probably be chopping em in the next couple days.
According to the UPS tracking I should also be getting my new camera tomorrow, so hopefully I will be able to post up some harvest pics.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 26, 2012)

right on. did yours turn way purple? and did you have to lower the temp or was it all natural?


----------



## psyte (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah both phenos purpled up pretty good. I didn't intentionally lower the temp, but since it's winter the temps are down a bit. Lights on is probably 75-80F about a foot under the HPS and at night it's about 60F in there. I've heard that around a 20F difference between day and night temps brings on the purple better than dropping both the day and night temps. No idea if that's true though.

Harvesting today so I'll hopefully have pics posted today or tomorrow.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 27, 2012)

Do they nugs seem pretty dense? the sample i got that came from my clone looked rock hard on the plant but then ended up being a litte airy and not as full as i thought it would be


----------



## psyte (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got done chopping up the first plant. The colas and nugs on the tips of each branch feel very dense but below that is mostly popcorn... probably cause it's so damn bushy that not much light penetrated past the canopy. I could have cut the colas and top nugs and let the rest keep going for a bit, but I like making butter so I don't mind some popcorn.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 27, 2012)

hell butter sounds good. even though i have never had a good edible. how much do you think you got off your plant?


----------



## psyte (Jan 27, 2012)

The secret to a good edible is a shit load of very dry weed chopped up very very fine (coffee grinder works great). I use 1oz trim/popcorn or 1/2oz buds to each stick of butter. 

Usually I estimate dry weight by wet weight, but I'm trying something new and doing the initial drying with the leaves still on. I don't have enough harvests to be good at estimating just by looking at it. I want to believe there's about 5oz per plant but all the leaf could be making it look like more than it is. I'd be pretty happy with 4oz per plant but will be disappointed if it turns out to be less than that.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 27, 2012)

initial drying with the leaves still on. that makes for a long trim job have fun


----------



## psyte (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep. But as long as you don't starve (flush) plants at the end, the nitrogen in the leaves starts the cure while still drying via alcohol ferment. Since I'm making medicine and not a commercial product I don't mind spending more time on it.


----------



## psyte (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, time for some harvest pics....

This first post is the first plant, which I've labeled "A" pheno (I think that's how I referred to it in earlier posts too).
My camera didn't really do a good job of representing the color of the plant, so I took pics under the T5 fixture without a flash and under incandescent light with a flash. The T5 lighting represented the color of the buds very well but made the foliage look greener than it actually was. The incandescent shows the color of the foliage better but it's kind of hard to see how the buds look because the flash reflected on the resin. Anyhow here it is...


Under the T5s:





Under incandescent light:





And this one shows how much the color changed in flower. The plant on the left is the one I'm vegging now that will be put to flower in a week or so:





Next post will show pics of the "B" pheno... stand by.


----------



## Tunes (Jan 28, 2012)

Look really nice ...congrats on harvest


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 28, 2012)

Great job Psyte!! that shit looks tasty. did your querkle stretch? they say the stretch is minimal but i have seen a few get large


----------



## psyte (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, here's plant "B" under the T5's:





Under incandescent:





Both plants side by side:






Next post will be pics of both plants all chopped up and hanging.


----------



## psyte (Jan 28, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> Great job Psyte!! that shit looks tasty. did your querkle stretch? they say the stretch is minimal but i have seen a few get large


I heard that too but couldn't disagree more. In the first 3 weeks of 12/12 they grew to twice the height they were when put to flower and bushed out a lot. After the first 3 weeks the stretch was over and growth was minimal. Check out this post for detailed info on the stretch:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/473051-400w-querkle-grow-10.html#post6831787


----------



## psyte (Jan 28, 2012)

Hangin' out:


----------



## backwood grower (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice grow...but no trim at all before you hang??? to each his own i guess


----------



## psyte (Jan 28, 2012)

Already addressed that on page 12. I enjoy experimenting and base my methods on botany and science instead of the myths most growers repeat without even understanding why they are doing what they are doing.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 29, 2012)

psyte said:


> Already addressed that on page 12. I enjoy experimenting and base my methods on botany and science instead of the myths most growers repeat without even understanding why they are doing what they are doing.


imo the thoery would be that the bud would dry slower with the leaves left on, more moisture around them, slowing the drying. Some people think slow dry long cure helps retain smell and improve taste.


----------



## psyte (Jan 29, 2012)

Essentially, yes. Once the bud gets too dry, the cure stops. Some people would even argue that once it drops below a certain moisture level that the cure cannot even be started back up again by increasing the moisture (I'm not sure I buy that, though). In a typical trim-then-hang, the outside tends to get so dry that it can stop the cure on a significant amount of the bud. Like you said, keeping the leaves maintains more even moisture throughout the bud. The other benefit is that nitrogen in the leaves causes a type of fermentation to take place. All of these processes can improve taste, but more importantly assist with the thc conversion process and can result in increased potency (this works much better if heat is applied during the dry/cure, but that is beyond the amount of work I'm willing to do).

And I appreciate that you refer to it as theory because, really, it's all theory until we experiment and find what's works best for our particular setup and needs. If I were growing commercially I wouldn't dream of drying with leaves still on.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you for putting up that querkle stretch chart. i think i am in trouble as i purposely vegged quite large thinking that this thing isnt going to stretch.lol. i just put it into flower yesterday and will be doin a little more training now that i no its gonna get huge  lol. have you had any test samples yet? i love the flavor of querkle


----------



## psyte (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you top yours multiple times? They look very bushy with well developed side branching. Mine were only topped once at 2 nodes so that could cause more stretch than something topped at, say, 6-10 nodes or topped multiple times. You can see in my pics that a lot of the height is in the two main branches/colas. Yours look like they will grow more than two main colas so there will probably be less overall vertical stretch since it will put equal resources into many colas. The one I am about to put to flower was topped multiple times and I don't expect as much of a stretch as my first two:






Haven't tested any of it yet. I actually quit smoking about a month ago because it was causing certain health issues to get worse so smoke report will be based on my wife testing it. I'm not in much of a hurry and will probably end up waiting until it's been drying/curing for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## psyte (Jan 30, 2012)

Btw, what's the overall size (with and height) of that plant? I should be putting mine to flower by the end of the week so it would be interesting to compare notes as we go. Mine was 18"H x 26"W when I measured it last friday.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 30, 2012)

i am sorry to hear that. at least you still have all that butter. to be honest i actually havent measured it.  this is me and i am 5'9. Minus the bucket. yes i have topped multiple times and it has reacted extremely well. branches are thick and sturdy so it shuold be able to hold up without any support (fingers crossed).lol. im guessing its 3x3 but a few branches might extend further. vegged with 600 and flowering with 1000


----------



## psyte (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah I love the thick branches on this strain. That plant looks like a fuckin tree branch! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 31, 2012)

All these pics look taller than mine. I have one I took 3 cuts off. Has prob 15-18 main branches, but its tiny. like a foot to a foot and a half, about as tall as it is wide, abit taller. Ill measure and post pics. Goofy indica.

This could work well, ill put it dead center under the 1000 and pin the other strains back on stakes.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 31, 2012)

I also had the SAGE strain to complement the querkle as the taste are very different as well as highs. but my idiot friend forget to keep watering it and it died, so now im stuck with just this one. Or else i woud have Sage as big or bigger then the querkle.


----------



## psyte (Feb 2, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> Do they nugs seem pretty dense? the sample i got that came from my clone looked rock hard on the plant but then ended up being a litte airy and not as full as i thought it would be


I started trimming today and have all of A and about half of B done. Unfortunately after the initial drying, the majority of the buds have become VERY fluffy. It's like trimming a sativa, you really can't trim tight at all or there's seriously nothing left. Even the top colas turned a bit fluffy. I gave up on even bothering to trim the majority of it and only trimmed the top colas. The rest (probably about 80-90% of the bud) is really just not worth the effort to trim and I'm just going to turn it all to hash. I'm going to cure it just like I would normal buds since there's so much of it and I want to get the best hash I can out of it. I haven't weighed anything yet cause I need to measure the RH in jars and see if it needs more drying (very likely does).

On the up side, even the lower popcorn is frostier than most top cola stuff I see these days, so it should give me quite a bit of hash. Just from trimming the top colas I've got about 5x more scissor hash than I got from trimming 5oz of blue cheese.

I don't think the fluffy buds have much to do with my setup since my blue cheese gave me a lot of very dense buds, but maybe you'll have better luck with the 1k light since you'll get better penetration and the fan leaf canopy on this strain is so fucking dense. I also think growing 2 cola plants is not the way to go with this strain and growing a multi-topped bush will have much better results. I'll find out for sure with this next plant.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 3, 2012)

I might give it a short air dry, then immediately put it into a jar and burp as needed from there. trying to keep bud shrinkin minimal, while getting out most of the water, and not letting it mold either. At least thats how it works out in my head.lol. i dont care if it doesnt way a ton as long as the structure of the bud stays some what the same off the plant.


----------



## Master Bong Blaster (Feb 3, 2012)

I purchased this strain as personal stash due to great looks, taste, smell and quick finishing time. The site I bought from indicated 55 days flowering, however, Sub cool listed 60-70. The one thing that is really killing me is the slow vegging. I have 1 bag seed (looks very sativa) that has a 10 day head start on my Querkle and it is towering above them! The Sativa was 17.5 when put into flower and now 10 days later and she is 24" tall (with large spaces between middle nodes). My Q measure between 7.5 - 9" tall after 35 days. I haven't topped them, but I did repot all three so they might be recovering from that. I'm using 400 MH and have been light on the nutes, until recently, so we shall see if things pick up. My point being here is, I hope the smoke is worth the effort of this slow growing, low yielding strain. I guess I wouldn't worry too much about it if I had the perpetual grow well up to speed, but I don't, so PATIENCE is my biggest antagonist.


----------



## psyte (Feb 3, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> I might give it a short air dry, then immediately put it into a jar and burp as needed from there. trying to keep bud shrinkin minimal, while getting out most of the water, and not letting it mold either. At least thats how it works out in my head.lol. i dont care if it doesnt way a ton as long as the structure of the bud stays some what the same off the plant.


Yeah I think I did dry a bit too long. After being in the jars for about a day, the RH is about 73%. I typically like to be in jars at at least 80% and then slowly drop it from there. Still, considering how dense it felt on the plant, I'm really disappointed in how fluffy it is now. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed about the hash, I think it's gonna be some good stuff. Plus the stalks on a lot of the resin glands were dark purple so that would be fucking bad ass if I got some purple tinted hash.




Master Bong Blaster said:


> I purchased this strain as personal stash due to great looks, taste, smell and quick finishing time. The site I bought from indicated 55 days flowering, however, Sub cool listed 60-70. The one thing that is really killing me is the slow vegging. I have 1 bag seed (looks very sativa) that has a 10 day head start on my Querkle and it is towering above them! The Sativa was 17.5 when put into flower and now 10 days later and she is 24" tall (with large spaces between middle nodes). My Q measure between 7.5 - 9" tall after 35 days. I haven't topped them, but I did repot all three so they might be recovering from that. I'm using 400 MH and have been light on the nutes, until recently, so we shall see if things pick up. My point being here is, I hope the smoke is worth the effort of this slow growing, low yielding strain. I guess I wouldn't worry too much about it if I had the perpetual grow well up to speed, but I don't, so PATIENCE is my biggest antagonist.


Yeah the site you bought it on is full of shit, but that's what seed vendors do. No way these would have been ready at 55 days. Subcool likes to harvest when I do (some cloudy resin glands and very little, if any, amber) so for this first grow I found his harvest window of 60-70 days to be accurate for me. If you like to harvest with about 25% amber like a lot of people seem to do, I would say it would probably take more like 80 days. He does have a strain... I think 3rd Dimension... that he claims is a 55 day.
Honestly, I'm not planning on growing any more querkle after the one I just put to flower. It takes me about 10 weeks from taking a cutting to veg it to a decent size and then about 10 weeks to flower... just not worth it for what I got out of it, even if the smoke turns out to be incredibly good. I just took some pics and weights, so I'll post that up in a bit.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 3, 2012)

psyte said:


> Already addressed that on page 12. I enjoy experimenting and base my methods on botany and science instead of the myths most growers repeat without even understanding why they are doing what they are doing.


if i could rep you i would, that is one of the marks of a good grower, experiment, and make your OWN deductions from there great job!!!!! that querkle 

looks like some dank
im subbd


----------



## psyte (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, here's some pics.... 


First, here's everything from the harvest: 
 

The two jars on the left and two tupperware containers (didn't have enough big jars) are all the popcorn, small buds, and trim. Each one of those 4 containers holds about a gallon. The two sad little jars on the right are all the buds I kept and trimmed from both plants. 



A closeup of the popcorn/trim. It looks like a lot of little buds, but they're just too fluffy to bother trimming. There's about 8.5oz total of this stuff. I'm hoping to get around 2.5oz of ISO hash out of it (that's maybe being optimistic, but it's so damn frosty). 
 



And here's the trimmed buds. First pic is from plant A, second is from plant B. The plant B stuff is a bit more dense but A is a bit frostier. Just under 2oz total here


----------



## psyte (Feb 3, 2012)

Unless this next run of querkle grown as a bush turns out a lot better, I'm probably not going to grow it again. Shame I bought 10 seeds and only used 4... should have got the 5 pack. Oh well. Live and learn.

Just ordered some KC Brains Northern Lights Special for my next grow. This breeder has amazing prices and is recommended by a grower I respect immensely (riddleme).


----------



## SFguy (Feb 3, 2012)

theres no such thing as extra seeds....

take a hike lol... literally =)

and you got some jars bro, welcome to the jar club =) lol that shit in nice an purple whats the flavor like?? =)


----------



## psyte (Feb 3, 2012)

Wish there was a place to grow them outdoors around here... doesn't help it's cold as fuck... I hate michigan. Limited space inside so gotta be picky but I'm sure I'll find a use for them eventually.
Haven't smoked any yet. Actually, I quit mj completely about a month ago cause I got really sick and it was making it worse. Honestly don't know if I'll ever start back up again. Seems everything I try these days makes me either lazy or anxious.
The wife choose this strain and she's giving me all kinds of hell about letting her have some but I just have this thing about drying/curing for at least a couple weeks before sampling. Just seems to get so much better at that point and I feel like having any before that is just wasting it. I let her have the gram or so of scissor hash to tide her over until then (plus we still have plenty of blue cheese so it's not like she's deprived of weed, haha). She said it has that old school purple flavor and heavy grapey smell.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 3, 2012)

didnt look like it turned to much purple either, but it also might be the camera. that is gonna be a shit load of hash though.lol. the more i have been reading the more i get into making hash. its awesome to take small unwanted bud and trim and turn it into something that is amazing and powerful. how is the other querkle looking? and let me know how that hash turns out, peace stay green


----------



## psyte (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah it's so-so as far as purps go. I've seen stuff waaaaay more purple than this. Maybe there's other phenos that are more purple. Pushing it with making the room colder maybe would work too.

I definitely recommend making a solvent based hash. It's cheap and easy to do. And every grower ends up with super high tolerance so it's nice to have something that can put you on your ass in a couple hits. I'll post some pics when I make it.

My next plant is finishing it's 36hr dark period tonight. How's yours doing? Almost a week into 12/12 by now, yeah?


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 3, 2012)

Lucky.lol. what tree is comin down now? i havent seen mine since i put it into flower unfortunately.lol. Recently i have been traveling alot and havent had a stable place where i would be comfortable taking this hobby on, so i have a great buddy of mine who also shares the same hobby letting me use a little bit of his space. Sunday will be one week since i put it into the flower room, but i didnt give it a dark period or anything. so pistils might not be showing up yet. i count flower day one when i see some tittie hairs poppin.lol. ill be changing water/nutes and snappin a few photos for ya. plus i like to document the growth


----------



## psyte (Feb 3, 2012)

Nah, I'm not harvesting anything else, just putting the next one to flower currently. I don't have anything else in flower right now so it'll be another couple months before the next harvest.

That's cool he's letting you use some space. I was gonna check and see when mine started showing pistils, but apparently I didn't write it down. I can't tell on my 1 week pics cause I didn't take closeups, but in some pics from 11 days of 12/12 I see a definite flower response and quite a lot of pistils.

Can't wait to see the pics and find out how much yours grew in the first week.


----------



## psyte (Feb 4, 2012)

This strain is crazy. I measured the plant at 18"H x ~28"W before 36hr dark period. Just measured it when lights came on and it grew to 20"H x ~31"W.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 4, 2012)

First I gotta give you rep for having such a clean room. it looks amazing! Second that plant is green bushy and very healthy!! Great job all around, and it grew 3 inches just in the dark period?lol. i hope it doesnt stretch anymore and just start fillin in.  It also looks like it has gotten way bushier also since the dark period.


----------



## psyte (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, man. Yeah I totally didn't expect that much growth. I actually trimmed off a lot of the undergrowth right before dark period for better airflow and to make it easier to water. I guess it loves the dark... fuckin vampire plant or something.

I can raise the light another 10" or so and if I have to I can take it off that metal shelf and that's another 4". Hopefully it doesn't grow more than that.


----------



## Mr. Motavation (Feb 5, 2012)

i got 4 Querkle clones set into a DWC system with 2x600w agrosuns on lumateks over them. my pheno (keep in mind i havent started 12/12) looks similar right down to the leaves and the branching frequency. but i have all the components of a proper grow in line. Co2, fresh air, RO filtered water, digital ballasts with upgrade lamps. DWC owns all other hydro so thats in place as well. i wonder if i can expect 4-6 oz plants?? thats my usual standard. if a strain cant put down 4-6, its out. do you think its reasonable to hit 4-6? or even bigger?


----------



## psyte (Feb 5, 2012)

How big do you plan on vegging them (keeping in mind this strain vegges very slow)?
I don't think this strain is considered much of a yeilder, but I would think with a setup as good as yours that if you veg topped bushes to at least 18" tall before putting them to 12/12 that 4-6oz is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 6, 2012)

Here ya go Psyte, finally got some pictures. i have hairs so i am officially 3-4 days into floweringView attachment 2042289


----------



## psyte (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't see the pics for some reason. I just see text links and get a "Invalid Attachment specified" message when I click on them.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## psyte (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn! Lookin good! How much did it grow? It looks way bigger than that pic from like a week ago.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 7, 2012)

This first pic is from a week ago, right before it went into flowering and this was a week later. It definitely bushed out a shit ton like yours. It also looks like it gained around 4 maybe 5 inches of height. its been drinkin the bucket and external resovoir every 5/6 days. makes for a good res change easy and simple. The nodes are kind of far apart so im not expecting huge nugs, which sucks. Should have some pretty decent sized ones. All the popcorn and trim which there will be a lot of, will all go into making BHO


----------



## psyte (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude, that is some nice growth for a week. That thing is gonna be a monster.
Even if you don't get huge nugs, the spacing could give better light penetration and less popcorn overall so that could still work out good.
BHO is the shit. I wish I could make some but I've got nowhere to do it outside and and I'm scared of blowing up my house if I do it inside lol.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 7, 2012)

you are making the right decision to refrain from making BHO. after hearing the stories in the news and such, wouldn't want anyone to get hurt or loose a house.


----------



## psyte (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh really? I hadn't heard anything about that (not much for following the news). The process just seemed dangerous to me. I like using Iso Alcohol for extracts. The fumes aren't too bad when making it and aren't very flammable from what I understand and I can just leave it out in the shed to let the alcohol evaporate.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah I agree that is a better process and not near as dangerous in terms of volatility/flammability of the butane. I know people can do it safely but if you even have the slightest doubt it is best to wait for more favorable conditions/privacy/etc. Yeah I listen to Norml Show Live on ustream and they usually discuss those stories in the news segment.


----------



## psyte (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah I wish I had a big private backyard. Until then it's just ISO hash and butter.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 9, 2012)

bubble hash is good for me. helps me sleep. I make oil (canola) for medibles in the crock pot. I iwsh I had a private backyard too but I wouldn't be making bho lol. I would have some trees assuming I could find a variety that would work in the NW...


----------



## psyte (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha, very true!


----------



## psyte (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, today is one week of 12/12 and this slow vegger is exploding under 12/12 just like last time.

Here's the growth stats so far:


_Days 12/12_*Height*Growth*Width*Growth_0
_*19.0"*n/a*29.5"*n/a_7_*24.0"*5.0"*37.0"*7.5"





And some pics (for reference, the tent is 4'x4'):


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 11, 2012)

i like the stand you have for the container. Good idea. That plant is looking fantastic!


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn that thing got huge! i would have to say the stretch is almost identitical. She has only seemed to stretch maybe 10 inches but get round as fuck and thick.lol. Seems like stretch has slowed down a bit and all the tops are just catching up to each other. I do have tiny bud spots now that you can see. but other then that, no real difference from last week. The Brown roots are from Veg when the water was to low and killed them, but recovered and have nice white hairy roots


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 12, 2012)

So did the weather ever give you a chance to make some BHO yet?lol. And you got anything else going on in veg?


----------



## psyte (Feb 12, 2012)

silverpanic99 said:


> i like the stand you have for the container. Good idea. That plant is looking fantastic!


Thanks. Yeah that stand saves a lot of time dealing with runoff.




BlazinL said:


> Damn that thing got huge! i would have to say the stretch is almost identitical. She has only seemed to stretch maybe 10 inches but get round as fuck and thick.lol. Seems like stretch has slowed down a bit and all the tops are just catching up to each other. I do have tiny bud spots now that you can see. but other then that, no real difference from last week. The Brown roots are from Veg when the water was to low and killed them, but recovered and have nice white hairy roots


Lookin good!




BlazinL said:


> So did the weather ever give you a chance to make some BHO yet?lol. And you got anything else going on in veg?


Haha, nah I haven't done anything at all with the first harvest. Just letting it cure for a while till the wife runs out of blue cheese. I may make some hash next weekend, we'll see. I've got a mom and some clones rooting in the veg area, but I'm probably not going to run querkle next time. I should be getting my Northern Lights seeds in the next couple days (tracking shows it cleared customs a couple days ago!) and I'll probably be popping those around the beginning of march.
I'm also about to try to set up a drip system for the one in flower right now. I'm going on vacation before it will be finished and it needs water every 3 days, so I gotta come up with something to keep it going while I'm gone.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 12, 2012)

where did you order the seeds from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## psyte (Feb 13, 2012)

Attitude. The first time (querkle seeds) I got them in about 8 days. This time it's looking like it will be around 13 days.

This is the strain I got (the pic on the site is shit, though):
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kc-brains-northern-lights-special/prod_390.html


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 13, 2012)

cool dude NL is a great variety imho. that is a good price too. I was looking at dj short BB, also high cbd strains cannatonic and jungle wreck, not sure I can afford them right now though. just wanted to know if attitude was reliable and they seem to be the real deal. thanks for the info.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 13, 2012)

oh I also really want g bomb. I had some a year or so ago and I can't get it off my mind. made my back hurt a lot less. it originated in the UK I believe. I think it had some cheese lineage which makes sense to me.


----------



## psyte (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah I'd definitely recommend Attitude. It's too bad seeds in general are so damn expensive.

I'm very interested in high cbd strains (think there was something about cannatonic in the latest high times). Isn't cbd antagonistic to thc.. competes for the cannabinoid receptors in the brain or something? I personally think from a medical standpoint a strain that got you less high but did better at treating pain would actually be very desirable... not among the people who lie to get their cards, of course, but it would be great for someone like my wife who has severe scoliosis but doesn't necessarily always want to be high just to relieve the pain.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have some cannatonic and a high cbd NYCD right now. I would say it is highly recommended for those people that would rather not get completely faded. Indica serves its purpose don't get me wrong but I swear the high cbd strains help me recover faster when I over do my back. I am very close to a source that has cannatonic clones but they won't share. I really need to order the seeds and be done with it. I can't imagine what a high cbd medible might be able to do or even a tincture. the high cbd tincture at the collective here are $45 which imho is a rip off. But they are the only ones around here that have it. So the market dictates the price I guess which sucks.

Yes cbd does offset thc to some extent. I have had 1:1 ratio as well as 6:5 thc/cbd (nycd) ratio and they both work but the cannatonic is better. I don't really get high at all. Maybe some mild effects but there isn't any anxiety from what I can tell.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 14, 2012)

figuredwe could compare querkle.... abit late but heres minepics arent great... I have an old sony brick camera. 4.0 megapixels

firstpic is not querkle, next 2-3 are, then some other randompics of the garden


----------



## psyte (Feb 14, 2012)

silverpanic99 said:


> I have some cannatonic and a high cbd NYCD right now. I would say it is highly recommended for those people that would rather not get completely faded. Indica serves its purpose don't get me wrong but I swear the high cbd strains help me recover faster when I over do my back. I am very close to a source that has cannatonic clones but they won't share. I really need to order the seeds and be done with it. I can't imagine what a high cbd medible might be able to do or even a tincture. the high cbd tincture at the collective here are $45 which imho is a rip off. But they are the only ones around here that have it. So the market dictates the price I guess which sucks.
> 
> Yes cbd does offset thc to some extent. I have had 1:1 ratio as well as 6:5 thc/cbd (nycd) ratio and they both work but the cannatonic is better. I don't really get high at all. Maybe some mild effects but there isn't any anxiety from what I can tell.


Since it sounds like you deal with pain similar to what my wife deals with, I really appreciate the info about your personal experiences with the high cbd strains. Sounds like I need to get some of those cannatonic seeds once I can afford it (pretty standard price actually but more than I can afford right now). That's too bad about the dispensaries taking advantage of the demand. I wish the mmj community would refuse to participate in the profit driven motives that have completely corrupted our mainstream medical system. But that's what pushes a lot of people to start growing for themselves I suppose.





rocknratm said:


> figuredwe could compare querkle.... abit late but heres minepics arent great... I have an old sony brick camera. 4.0 megapixels
> 
> firstpic is not querkle, next 2-3 are, then some other randompics of the garden


Nice looking plants. Have you harvested any? If so, did you get a lot of popcorn? I'm curious if my harvest was typical for this strain.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 14, 2012)

If you ever have any more questions about high cbd's or anything really feel free to hit me up. I offer a free patient guide service that helps people learn about what strains may or may not help as well as any thing else in the industry that is confusing. My ultimate goal is to help folks navigate and successfully consume cannabis to treat their ailments. In some cases especially new patients may have issues dealing with the anxiety of some of the stronger varieties so I want to be there so they have a knowledgeable person there to ask questions about what is and isn't normal when medicating. I want everyone to have a good experience and not misunderstand this wonderful plant.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 14, 2012)

psyte said:


> Since it sounds like you deal with pain similar to what my wife deals with, I really appreciate the info about your personal experiences with the high cbd strains. Sounds like I need to get some of those cannatonic seeds once I can afford it (pretty standard price actually but more than I can afford right now). That's too bad about the dispensaries taking advantage of the demand. I wish the mmj community would refuse to participate in the profit driven motives that have completely corrupted our mainstream medical system. But that's what pushes a lot of people to start growing for themselves I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no harvest yet. the furthest along is 3 weeks, just getting crystals starting


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 14, 2012)

silverpanic99 said:


> If you ever have any more questions about high cbd's or anything really feel free to hit me up. I offer a free patient guide service that helps people learn about what strains may or may not help as well as any thing else in the industry that is confusing. My ultimate goal is to help folks navigate and successfully consume cannabis to treat their ailments. In some cases especially new patients may have issues dealing with the anxiety of some of the stronger varieties so I want to be there so they have a knowledgeable person there to ask questions about what is and isn't normal when medicating. I want everyone to have a good experience and not misunderstand this wonderful plant.


wow. Tweek that paragraph abit and you have a mission statement my friend! Awesome goal


----------



## psyte (Feb 14, 2012)

That's very cool. It really is an amazing drug as far as the wide variety of symptoms it can treat successfully with none of the dangerous side effects of pharmaceuticals. But like you say, if you don't have a lot of experience with the different varieties and which is best for each specific ailment, you can definitely run into some difficulty. I personally quit mostly because I can't find anything that doesn't either give me anxiety or make me lazy. But my secondary reason for quitting is that I don't have a card or serious medical ailment that requires mmj; but I am a caretaker (growing only for my wife) and I take my responsibilities as a caretaker more seriously than my desire to use mj recreationally.


----------



## psyte (Feb 14, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> no harvest yet. the furthest along is 3 weeks, just getting crystals starting


Cool... keep the pics coming. I'm at about a week and a half and I think BlazinL is a bit past 2 weeks now, so it would be great to compare grows as we go along.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words ya'll. Ok back to your grow journal...this is a good one btw.


----------



## psyte (Feb 14, 2012)

Got my Northern Lights Special seeds today, earlier than expected. Took only 11 days and considering there were two weekends during that time, that was pretty damn fast. Interestingly, the UFO was Northern Lights x Big Bud... unfortunately, it's an auto which I really have no interest in.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 14, 2012)

psyte said:


> Got my Northern Lights Special seeds today, earlier than expected. Took only 11 days and considering there were two weekends during that time, that was pretty damn fast. Interestingly, the UFO was Northern Lights x Big Bud... unfortunately, it's an auto which I really have no interest in.
> 
> View attachment 2059920


sucks you got an auto as a freebie.

I placed two orders origionally, my freebie on one was better than all the others! I got a 10 pack mixed fem, and diesel by seedism (which sucked imo, maybe try another phenotype). My freebie was special queen (AMAZING, best I have) and the other was a cali hash plant x hindu (or hindi) kush. I got lucky


----------



## psyte (Feb 15, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> sucks you got an auto as a freebie.
> 
> I placed two orders origionally, my freebie on one was better than all the others! I got a 10 pack mixed fem, and diesel by seedism (which sucked imo, maybe try another phenotype). My freebie was special queen (AMAZING, best I have) and the other was a cali hash plant x hindu (or hindi) kush. I got lucky


Yeah I got some better ones last time, but I really only have room for strains specifically selected for my garden, so I haven't used the freebies or any of my various bag seeds yet. Some day it might be fun to just do and entire grow of random seeds though.

_______________________________________________________


Set up a simple drip system today. On to testing it out and getting it dialed in. Mostly it's for when I'm away for longer than a few days but if it works out well I might continue using it on a regular basis.


----------



## psyte (Feb 16, 2012)

Random question for anyone who might be reading that uses reservoirs or drip systems or anything where water mixed with nutes is stored for more than a few days...
How do you keep it from getting nasty? It seems like any time I keep water w/ nutes for more than a few days, even in a sealed container, it starts to smell like a fish tank.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 16, 2012)

are you using h2o2?

that may just be what it smells like...


----------



## psyte (Feb 16, 2012)

It just smells like fertilizer when I first mix it, but after a few days it stinks like a dirty fish tank. Seems there has to be some bacteria growing in there.... but whether it's good, bad, or neutral, I have no idea.

I've noticed the same thing in my bubble clone bucket if I don't change the water for a few days and I've tried using H2O2 to extend the time between water changes. But even using concentrations as low as 1ml/gal seems to slow initial root growth. But then I've read about hydro systems using as much as 15ml/gal, so that leads me to believe it would be safe to use at that concentration in my drip system without fear of damaging the roots. Since I use chemical ferts and no organics I'm not concerned about it killing the good bacteria since the ferts pretty much do that anyway. What concentrations would you recommend?


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have just heard and seen videos on hydro growers using h2o2 to help with bacteria/algae/etc. I don't think it would cause any issues with roots but your saying you have seen it so I am not sure. I think it really depends on the strength of the h2o2, you can buy 3% up to 35% h2o2, to determine amount needed. I can point you in the right direction of a good youtube video if you want it. i think it was a dwc vid.


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah if you have the link I'll definitely check it out.

Did some more research and found a good article:
http://www.quickgrow.com/gardening_articles/hydrogen_peroxide_horticulture.html

Other info I came across had some speculation that it can be problematic if you use organics as it may kill beneficial bacteria (some people don't agree with that though since beneficial bacteria loves oxygen). Either way, I don't use organics so it shouldn't matter. Looks like it can also help with over watering since it adds oxygen, which may be helpful while dialing in the drip system. I didn't come across anything saying it would damage established roots unless used in too high a concentration. I think I'll start with half the dose recommended in the article and go from there.


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

Noticed a second issue with the reservoir water/nutes... after a couple days the pH is going up too. My tap is a bit high and after mixing nutes I have about 8.0-8.5pH. I use General Hydroponics pH Down to drop it to about 6.0. I measured it this morning and it's up to 7.0. Not too worried about it being 7.0, but if it keeps going up that could be bad. I just mixed a new batch today with 5ml/gal h2o2, so I'll see how that works out. I don't think that will do anything to help with the pH unless it's bacteria growth that's causing it to go up, which for all I know could be the case.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 17, 2012)

hey psyte h202 should be very beneficial to roots. i use 50% h2o2 so the really strong shit and i use 2ml per 10l (about .7ml per gallon). i notice that it actually speeds up root growth. kills bad bacteria. although i have heard it can kill good bacteria also but this is only an issue if you are using organic nutes as they are not readily available to the plant and actually need to be broken down by bacteria before the plant can take them in.

h2o2 also helps break down any damaged roots and promotes extra oxygen in the water as over 2-3 days the H in the h2o2 breaks down slowly releasing all the O into the water.
if your having trouble keeping your water fresh and u have ample oxygenation (airstones, fluming, waterfalling whatever your chosen method) i may suggest u live in a warm climate? would i be right? res temps will turn shit sour very quickly.

keep res outside of tent away from heat. if heat is a major issue u can keep your res in a larger bucket with water in that and add large frozen ice bottles in the water this will keep your res cool.

otherwise using a natural tea or a similar product may help i use general hydros florablend. its a great product for promoting healthy roots however i have changed nute lines this grow and will be using cycos "zyme" which upon opening the bottle i found to be nearly the same as florablend, so im guessing any zyme product would be similar. theres a few on the market i think.

hope that helps


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a lot of very useful info my friend. Much appreciated!


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm using 3% drugstore hydrogen peroxide, so after reading how high a level you're using with good results I'm going to go triple what I put in there before (can't see that being a problem since you're using the equivalent of over 100x what I originally put in). That will give me 15ml/gal of 3%.
Do you do any type of bubble/aero cloning? I've tried that amount in my clone bucket and while it kept it fresh much much longer, it also took nearly twice as long to see roots.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 17, 2012)

this is the link for the dwc system where he uses h2o2 I think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUr670ShjsI


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats .7 not 7 it should still be fairly weak.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 17, 2012)

And no I dont use a bubble cloner or anything.

Just use a small Rockwool cube and water it with a mix of h2o2 florablend and a touch of floralicious plus to come to about 100 ppm. That mix should work fine in an bubble cloner too though


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

Oops, haha... well still at least 10x more (which makes a lot more sense) so that's fine.
I'll have to try the cloner with h2o2 again... maybe some other factor I haven't accounted for caused the problem.


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

silverpanic99 said:


> this is the link for the dwc system where he uses h2o2 I think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUr670ShjsI


Thank you... I'll take a look. I've been interested in trying dwc in the future so this should be interesting.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 17, 2012)

a lot of people I know are running dwc and love it. i am trying to stick with organics just a personal preference.


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

It looks pretty easy and I'm all about low maintenance. I think the only thing I'd really need that I don't have now is a ppm meter.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 17, 2012)

good tools do make the job easier...


----------



## psyte (Feb 17, 2012)

Today is 2 weeks of 12/12.


Some pics:





And some stats:


_Days 12/12_*Height
*Growth*Width
*Growth_0_*19.0"
*n/a*29.5"
*n/a_7_​*24.0"
*5.0"*37.0"
*7.5"_14_​*30.0"
*6.0"*42.0"
*5.0"






It's basically taken up all the available space in the tent, so luckily the majority of the growth should be over at this point.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 18, 2012)

I really like the chart of measurements! +rep


----------



## psyte (Feb 18, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> Thats .7 not 7 it should still be fairly weak.





psyte said:


> Oops, haha... well still at least 10x more (which makes a lot more sense) so that's fine.
> I'll have to try the cloner with h2o2 again... maybe some other factor I haven't accounted for caused the problem.


Wow my math skills were fucked yesterday. A 50% solution at .7ml/gal would be equivalent to 11.66ml/gal of 3% solution. I bumped mine up to 15ml/gal yesterday, but I haven't run it yet today. I have 4 gal in the reservoir, so luckily it's easy to fix by removing 1 gallon then mixing up 1 new gallon w/o h2o2 to replace it... which would bring it to 11.25ml/gal.




silverpanic99 said:


> I really like the chart of measurements! +rep


Thank you!


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey psyte! great looking plant first of all, lookin pretty fuckin big. In my waterfarm i dont use a PPM meter. every week i make a full nute strength resivoir and during the week i just top off with regular water, never a lock out/defficiency's. Actually i dont even know what the hell my PPM of water is.lol. never had a problem. Sounds like you need a bigger resivoir. the bigger it is the more stable PH and everything else stays. I love how simple the DWC sysytems are. The waterfarm has been extremely easy to clean and maintain. i actually feel like i dont do anything because how easy they are. I just go in and check water level and top off. I say keep a extra couple outside buckets avaliable you can take plant out to trim up, train, or just to clean the whole system out. It really allows you to spend time with your plants, making sure their is nothing wrong, train them, and just plain watch them grow.lol. The added gowth hydro produces is unreal! almost to the point where one has to see it to believe it. I know did.lol. Only thing that is that you can really only run one strain at a time. or maybe some really close genetics. Since flushing would happen at different times with different plants i think it might hurt yield a little bit. Which is why when im done traveling ill be a dirtbagger doing vertical. i can then run serveral several strains and not have to worry that every strain likes the same nutes. I feel that my querkle has stretched the same amount as yours and maybe near the end of its stretch. As yours stopped it bigs stretch on its third week (i am on my 3rd week as of today). Seems like i have 2 more weeks till these things start packing on some wieght, im using your records to judge mine off of.


----------



## psyte (Feb 18, 2012)

L,
I was hoping you'd have some input on dwc for me, so thanks for sharing your experience with it. The more I read, the more I want to try it. It seems funny to me that so many people, like myself, start with soil because it seems like it would be the easiest way to grow, but I'm starting to see that is not really the case... especially with something like dwc that makes hydro easy and accessible to even small time growers.

Sounds like your querkle is doing great. Next time you have a chance to take some pics I'd love to see it.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 18, 2012)

In a sense soil is easier only because its so damn forgiving.lol. you can almost fuck up the whole grow and still gettin some sort of smoke out of it. Not in hydro, shit will end quick if your not careful. But by seeing your attention to detail in these grows so far you will do great. DWC are great cause even if the power is out there is no chance of plants dieing (a little insurance is always good) vs. flood where you would have to hand water to keep plants alive. How many plants do you plan on flowering at a time or can fit? im guessing 4 would problably fill your tent. Connect them all together and have another control bucket outside the tent. Couple reasons: Checking PH/water level is a bitch and almost impossible when plants get bigger, emptying the water out each week would consist of a pump rather then hand dumping each bucket, filling it up is easier, allows to have a Scrog, and a couple other im forgetting right now (its 4:20).lol. Growth is quicker so turn over is faster allowing more grows per year. Watch the temp though!! i fucked up and let the water get a little to warm and algae starting growing, root rot took place. fortunately ive said it and now flowering great with bright fuzzy white roots. I'd love to see it to but will have to wait till tommrow fpr pictures. Read an interesting article that you might enjoy https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html?highlight=riddleme I might try this myself (the drowning)


----------



## psyte (Feb 18, 2012)

I could definitely fit 4 plants in there, but I'm not sure if I want to. I am really liking growing just one big bush in there because it's so much less work just caring for one plant in both veg and flower. But doing dwc could definitely reduce the workload, so I might consider it. I really need to do some more research but you've got me very interested.

You mentioned the algae growth... do you use h2o2 or does that not stop algae from growing?

And that's a great article you found. I'm a big fan of riddleme's stuff. I've never flushed because I don't see any real evidence for it and believe it is clearly one of the myths about growing that makes no botanical sense. I've been smoking on and off for 17 years and I would know damn well if the "excess" nitrogen from not flushing affected taste... it definitely does not. The drowning thing is very interesting too and I may do it with the one currently in flower when it's ready. I actually would want to do a new method of his where you just pour in boiling water and immediately kill the roots instead of waiting for it to drown. I didn't do it on the last grow because I grew in bags, but this time I have a nice sturdy bucket so I just might go for it.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 19, 2012)

i do not use H202. i really should get some but probably wont this round. my bucket and resivoir sits right on basement concrete floor so its keep its pretty cold. when i saw algae i covered the top of the bucket dumped the nutes and cleaned the sytem. Ran straight water for a couple days and waited for some nice white roots pop out. then dumped the water and refilled with full strength nutes. Worked fine and now the bucket has nice white hairy roots. Riddleme3 is pretty awesome and has great insight! Boiling the roots??? i guess i missed that one.lol. can i please have that link or is it in the same thread?? I also have been reading on your northern lights special, seems very interesting even though there isnt a picture of it.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

psyte said:


> Unless this next run of querkle grown as a bush turns out a lot better, I'm probably not going to grow it again. Shame I bought 10 seeds and only used 4... should have got the 5 pack. Oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> Just ordered some KC Brains Northern Lights Special for my next grow. This breeder has amazing prices and is recommended by a grower I respect immensely (riddleme).


Hmmmm the mistake I made was ordering the 10 pack and busting ALL of them, 9 poped, sprouted, & grew. 2 Showed male preflowers (and met their end early...) and 7 showed female preflowers (2white hairs)... Now I have 7 Phenos to grow out and pick from! I'm gonna do a SOB (Sea of Bush) with 1 cut from each. They are all similar but each one is a little different...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah it's so-so as far as purps go. I've seen stuff waaaaay more purple than this. Maybe there's other phenos that are more purple. Pushing it with making the room colder maybe would work too.
> 
> I definitely recommend making a solvent based hash. It's cheap and easy to do. And every grower ends up with super high tolerance so it's nice to have something that can put you on your ass in a couple hits. I'll post some pics when I make it.
> 
> My next plant is finishing it's 36hr dark period tonight. How's yours doing? Almost a week into 12/12 by now, yeah?


Out of my 7 only 3 have purple undertones on the main veins under the leaves. Only 1 of them having solid purple under there almost to the tips! The other 2 have only half as much or less under there... The rest ZERO purple under the fans. 

Do yours have any purple under the fan leaves on the veins of each finger? I'm thinking my super purple one is gonna be the shit lol  

I'll try and post up some pics later... Subbed!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

psyte said:


> How big do you plan on vegging them (keeping in mind this strain vegges very slow)?
> I don't think this strain is considered much of a yeilder, but I would think with a setup as good as yours that if you veg topped bushes to at least 18" tall before putting them to 12/12 that 4-6oz is a reasonable expectation.


I cut & pasted this off Sub's website

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3) Yield-Medium to heavy if extended veg time is given mainly due to bud density.

5) Best way to grow-Vegged to a large bush Or untopped in scrog.[/FONT]*


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

psyte said:


> Today is 2 weeks of 12/12.
> 
> 
> Some pics:
> ...


_*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to psyte again.*_"

I tired bro, lol, thanks for posting up these Pics & ESPECIALLY these H/W measurements man, this is going to be tremendously helpful in knowing how big to veg these purple beasts to fit them just right in the flower room! Thanks Again Dude!


----------



## psyte (Feb 19, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> i do not use H202. i really should get some but probably wont this round. my bucket and resivoir sits right on basement concrete floor so its keep its pretty cold. when i saw algae i covered the top of the bucket dumped the nutes and cleaned the sytem. Ran straight water for a couple days and waited for some nice white roots pop out. then dumped the water and refilled with full strength nutes. Worked fine and now the bucket has nice white hairy roots. Riddleme3 is pretty awesome and has great insight! Boiling the roots??? i guess i missed that one.lol. can i please have that link or is it in the same thread?? I also have been reading on your northern lights special, seems very interesting even though there isnt a picture of it.


Not sure if he discussed it here. They talk about it a lot on his site, riddlem3.com (I think you have to register to see the forums). I don't have a specific link, but I'll see if I can find it later.

(Mods, if it's not okay to link there, feel free to edit my post)

I can't find any decent pics of the NLS either, but a lot of growers I respect are into it so that's good enough for me. I'll be sure to post pics once I start growing it.


----------



## psyte (Feb 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Out of my 7 only 3 have purple undertones on the main veins under the leaves. Only 1 of them having solid purple under there almost to the tips! The other 2 have only half as much or less under there... The rest ZERO purple under the fans.
> 
> Do yours have any purple under the fan leaves on the veins of each finger? I'm thinking my super purple one is gonna be the shit lol
> 
> I'll try and post up some pics later... Subbed!


The two phenos I have were both fairly purple but nothing spectacular... in both it first appeared between the veins of some of the upper fans.
I'd love to see some pics. Especially the super purple one, sounds like you got the pheno everyone's after.






AzCannaMan said:


> I cut & pasted this off Sub's website
> 
> *3) Yield-Medium to heavy if extended veg time is given mainly due to bud density.
> 
> 5) Best way to grow-Vegged to a large bush Or untopped in scrog.*


I think his recommendation of bush or scrog is spot on. The canopy beneath the colas is very very dense and does not let much light through, so if there's not a lot of colas getting light you'll end up with a lot of popcorn... at least that was my experience.






AzCannaMan said:


> _*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to psyte again.*_"
> 
> I tired bro, lol, thanks for posting up these Pics & ESPECIALLY these H/W measurements man, this is going to be tremendously helpful in knowing how big to veg these purple beasts to fit them just right in the flower room! Thanks Again Dude!


No problem. I'm glad you're enjoying the journal. It is a very slow vegger, so it's pretty crazy to see it explode under 12/12. I wasn't expecting it at all on my first querkle grow, so hopefully my info on 12/12 growth will help others with limited space to plan for it.
Thanks for the rep... sending some your way too.

Btw... how's the medical scene in AZ? My wife and I plan on moving there in the next year or so.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

psyte said:


> The two phenos I have were both fairly purple but nothing spectacular... in both it first appeared between the veins of some of the upper fans.
> I'd love to see some pics. Especially the super purple one, sounds like you got the pheno everyone's after.
> 
> 
> ...


All of mine or at least most show the purple right down the center vein of each finger on a leaf if that makes any sense lol. I inadvertently found the underside of the leaf phenomena the other day when FIMing and trimming my little bushes of joy... Basically if you see the purple running down the center of the leaf on the top, look under it, is there any purple under there on those main veins? Towards the stem of the plant? On mine 4 show no purple under there, 2 are semi purp, 1 is HELLA solid purple. It's not my favorite looking plant of the bunch about mid pack. But it's got the best purpling... VERY dark purp on the top of the leaf stem. The rest of the plants are still green tho. Never been under anything but 20/4. 

AZ med scene HA total joke... Well unless I happen to be your caregiver lolololol
Maybe the dispensaries will be open by the time your here. If they are kiss your growing rights goodbye unless you & the wifey are moving to a very remote area of the state. Once dispensaries open you'll only be able to grow if you do not live within 25 miles of one! Total BS..... Unless your a caregiver and get patients that are not within the 25 mile radius then you can still grow for them. Otherwise its Shit Outta Luck....


----------



## psyte (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of purpling for veg. Neither of the two phenos I have show any trace of purple until at least half way through flower.

Dude that is total bullshit... I thought the michigan med scene was bad. I HATE dispensaries with a passion. Bunch of greedy fuckers charging street prices and taking advantage of the sick. So if you live by one the state is basically forcing you to be ripped off by legal dealers instead of being self sufficient? That is just beyond fucked up. 

Honestly I only respect the law in so far as it makes sense, so I'll probably grow out there regardless. Out here the limit is 2.5oz (I think you guys have the same) and to be honest I pay no attention to it at all because the only way to stay within limit is a quickly cycling perpetual grow and that shit is just not practical... especially with a 12 plant limit. I harvest every 2-3 months and 2.5oz does not cover that amount of time for my wife who has severe chronic pain. The hoops we have to jump through for a drug with no real side effects that you can't overdose on is just fucking stupid.

Ok that's the end of my rant about mmj.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 19, 2012)

couldn't agree with you more psyte on the mmj thing. AZ is an interesting case in the mmj realm imo. I never would have thought it would pass there, but it did.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

psyte said:


> Wow that's a lot of purpling for veg. Neither of the two phenos I have show any trace of purple until at least half way through flower.
> 
> Dude that is total bullshit... I thought the michigan med scene was bad. I HATE dispensaries with a passion. Bunch of greedy fuckers charging street prices and taking advantage of the sick. So if you live by one the state is basically forcing you to be ripped off by legal dealers instead of being self sufficient? That is just beyond fucked up.
> 
> ...


Exactly, and right now its a free for all anyone with a card can grow. So one day when a dispensary opens up a block away... The state has already thought of that though and they just wont re-approve your grow rights when you reapply annually if your within the 25 mile "no grow zone" surrounding every single dispensary. The_ ONLY_ legal way around it is to get some patients not in the zone (how the hell am I gonna meet them....) and be their caregiver. Grow in AZ is 12 plants per person & 2.5oz per person limit. I'm doing a perpetual grow too... Hoping to harvest once a month... Totally agree with your mj rant. 



silverpanic99 said:


> couldn't agree with you more psyte on the mmj thing. AZ is an interesting case in the mmj realm imo. I never would have thought it would pass there, but it did.


It didnt pass at first... The stoners finally got up the mustard to _mail in _their votes and it only passed by 1,500 votes or so out of _*millions.*_ At first they said it didnt pass but like every single last minute possibly mailed in ballot was a landslide for Yes and it barley squeaked by. I found this particularly funny because I remember filling out _my_ mail in ballot and smoking a bowl spilling ashes on it LOL!!! 


Here are the ladies, 

The most prized purple one...




Some Purple...


NO purple underneath...


----------



## psyte (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't be comfortable being a caregiver for anyone but family anyway. I like to keep my grow low key... being a caregiver for someone I don't know real well and completely trust just seems like it could be kind of sketchy.

My mom lives in AZ and voted yes... which is funny in a way cause she kicked me out of the house when I was 20 cause I wouldn't stop smoking pot. But that was a long time ago and she's a smart lady and knows the medicinal benefits are legit.

I see what you mean about the purple veins now. Mine probably fall in the "some purple" category. I'll be interested to see how that real purple one turns out in flower.


----------



## silverpanic99 (Feb 19, 2012)

the plushberry in my last cycle were purple like that.


----------



## psyte (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow this loss of data shit is fucked up. Even if it's not RIU's fault (who knows) I think it's fucked that the last backup they did was nearly a month ago. Idk if I even want to go on putting any effort into this journal knowing I can lose so much data at once. I feel like I wasted a lot of time. May be time to move on to another site.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Mar 16, 2012)

it was a hack job. i logged in right before it went offline yesty and there were just links where everyones posts were. something about the truth about drugs or some shit.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 17, 2012)

psyte said:


> Wow this loss of data shit is fucked up. Even if it's not RIU's fault (who knows) I think it's fucked that the last backup they did was nearly a month ago. Idk if I even want to go on putting any effort into this journal knowing I can lose so much data at once. I feel like I wasted a lot of time. May be time to move on to another site.


Wow! No shit.... man there is a lot of shit gone.


----------



## psyte (Mar 17, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> it was a hack job. i logged in right before it went offline yesty and there were just links where everyones posts were. something about the truth about drugs or some shit.


Yeah supposedly other vbulletin sites got hacked too. I meant that I wonder if some blame is on the sites that got hacked for not keeping security up to date as is usually the case. RIU's backup policy is clearly lax (imo) so it just wouldn't be that surprising to me if this was due to not having all the available security patches up to date.

In any event, it doesn't really matter now. What's done is done. Knowing there's always a possibility of getting hacked, I just hope they'll have a better backup policy going forward.

I'm going to keep going on with the journal since I'm really into all the discussion and comparisons with others growing querkle. Idk if I will be as detailed and put as much time into my updates, but I will still keep the pics coming for sure. Speaking of which, yesterday was 6 weeks 12/12 and I need to upload the pics when I have a chance.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 17, 2012)

View attachment 2074164View attachment 2074165View attachment 2074167View attachment 2074170View attachment 2074172View attachment 2074173View attachment 2074177View attachment 2074178


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 17, 2012)

alotaball said:


> I know you didnt ask me .. but carbon filters work VERY well if you purchase a quality one rated for your flow .. and replace it when needed... I have 2000 watts of flower exhausting out of my spare room window.. all summer we had bbq's 5 ft from my exhaust .. not one person noticed any odor... My wife does childcare in her spare time and no one has ever noticed.. Also we had a babyshower for 9 hours.. people over for football.. lol you get the point. What im saying is .. its amazing just how well it will work if set up properly .. Plus controlling your grow room temps is SOOO much easier in a insulated room compared to a shed



Wow how do u even risk another mans kid in that atmosphere? 
If u were an ontario boy we would beat ur ass till u were allergic to bud... Just sayin.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Mar 18, 2012)

i dont see the risk? is growing weed somehow harmful? its obviously in a sealed environment with all the proper ventilation etc and im sure the kids are not allowed in to see the plants or anything.


----------



## psyte (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I don't get what the problem is. How is there any danger at all from filtered grow room air?

L, I can't see the pics again. Is it just me?


----------



## psyte (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's the 6 weeks 12/12 pics (taken on 3/16).
They're doing good... had to tie up a few colas that are starting to sag a bit. Pistils are starting to yellow all over.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 18, 2012)

Yo great journal psyte! You have done some impressive things in that tent! Stay crunchy!


----------



## psyte (Mar 18, 2012)

Even in milk.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## BlazinL (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## BlazinL (Mar 18, 2012)

This plant has been pissin me off. The nug development seems far far behind for being at 7 WEEKS???? Nugs are no bigger then maybe a golfball. and i have never flowered under a 1000 watt and was hoping to at least get a couple main donkey dicks. Very fuckin loose to, to the point when i grab a bud to look i can see the stem inside the bud. smells like crappy hay until you rub your fingers and get some nice stickiy candy smell. otherwise you wouldnt be able to smell it. Also gotta say there is a shit ton more popcorn then anything. when the plant first started budding i pulled maybe the first foot of branching to get more main focus on top. this plant is definitely for the connoisseur. cant say all things are going bad though. Nugs are getting very frosty with a great purple color. No bugs no root rot, fortunatley this has actually been a farely easy grow. only thing i would change is strain. I feel like this plant could produce almost a P with a different strain, and i only see me getting 4 maybe MAYBE 5 oz of nug and double maybe triple with popcorn. Gotta say though weed at the end is better then no weed i guess.lol


----------



## psyte (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking great. I didn't realize how big it was, that thing is huge!

Well, what you're saying just confirms for me that the problem on my first grow was the strain, not the setup. You're experiencing exactly what I did under the 400w and we also clearly have different phenos, so it's gotta be the strain in general. The top nugs will look great when finished, and it definitely is a very frosty strain, but I think your estimates about the ratio of buds to popcorn will probably turn out to be correct.

The more I read and see of subcool's stuff the more I think it is basically just pot snob weed. That's fine if that's what you're into I guess, and the medical community seems to love it. I'm kind of on the fence about it though. If my wife wasn't so into this strain, I'd probably be popping some other seeds by now.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 18, 2012)

Me personally. i will never grow this strain out ever again. The bud and plant are very beautiful but all the other qualities dont add up. slow grower, internode spacing sucks, nug development/size, popcorn out the ass, Yield (which is everybodys concern). there are better purple strains out there for your wife if she is into purple or exotic looking buds. you can even get something that is green for the bud with a frosty purple hue to it.


----------



## psyte (Mar 18, 2012)

Nah it's not really the purple she's into... I wouldn't be cool with growing something just for color alone. I'm always down to find a nice looking pheno among the seeds, but people who rate bag appeal above everything else annoy the shit out of me. Plus half the time purple strains are nothing special at all. She says it's one of the best strains she's come across for pain relief and muscle spasms. Don't know why but if it works for her that's what's most important.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 18, 2012)

haha. Bag apppeal.lol. to me it all looks good in the bong.lol. talking about nice phenos, did you ever get your northern lights?


----------



## psyte (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm lagging on those. I've had them for a while. I need a bigger grow area. I might do a bunch of small plants next run and leave some room for a couple little NL's.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 20, 2012)

psyte said:


> Looking great. I didn't realize how big it was, that thing is huge!
> 
> Well, what you're saying just confirms for me that the problem on my first grow was the strain, not the setup. You're experiencing exactly what I did under the 400w and we also clearly have different phenos, so it's gotta be the strain in general. The top nugs will look great when finished, and it definitely is a very frosty strain, but I think your estimates about the ratio of buds to popcorn will probably turn out to be correct.
> 
> The more I read and see of subcool's stuff the more I think it is basically just pot snob weed. That's fine if that's what you're into I guess, and the medical community seems to love it. I'm kind of on the fence about it though. If my wife wasn't so into this strain, I'd probably be popping some other seeds by now.


I ordered vortex, pandoras box, qurazy train and jtr. 3 of 4 were heavy producers in the description. Im gonna give the females I get a shot, see how subs high yeilders do.


----------



## psyte (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I'll be real curious to see how those do. One thing I don't like about sub's info is that there are quite a few strains that list one thing on the strain guide page and then say something else when you click on it and go into the details... at least that's how it was last time I checked a few months ago. That kind of inconsistency makes me question how accurate any of it really is.


----------



## psyte (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually just checked the site and confirmed the info is conflicting on Querkle... and I believe has been changed since I ordered my seeds. I'm pretty sure it used to say med producer on the strain guide... now it says light producer there and when you go to the details it says med to heavy producer. I'd love to hear an explanation of how that makes any damn sense. Looking through other strains on there that have the same issues it makes me wonder if sub just makes this stuff up as he goes.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 21, 2012)

It seems like everything on that site is just cross bred with each other. Maybe 6 or 7 strains that are put together in different ratios. and like you said it says one thing on the front page but when you click it it tends to say other stuff.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 21, 2012)

psyte said:


> Actually just checked the site and confirmed the info is conflicting on Querkle... and I believe has been changed since I ordered my seeds. I'm pretty sure it used to say med producer on the strain guide... now it says light producer there and when you go to the details it says med to heavy producer. I'd love to hear an explanation of how that makes any damn sense. Looking through other strains on there that have the same issues it makes me wonder if sub just makes this stuff up as he goes.


I wanna say it said small peoducer, but could be a big yeilder if yegged extra long. IMO querkle would be great outdoors, but with limited space and lumens its too much elaf and popcorn as you all heave said.
I cut one down, in a 3 gallon, Ill let you guys know the yeild in a few days


----------



## psyte (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah that's kind of what is says. But to me that's like saying if you grow a small plant you'll get a small yield, but a huge plant will get you a huge yield. Well yeah obviously... but that's not what anyone means when they talk about high yielder vs low yielder and every breeder knows that. Also, I vegged for nearly 10 weeks from the time the cutting was rooted (which I would a fairly long veg for indoors) and grew a 4'x4'x3' plant, which I would also consider fairly large for indoor. If you need to go bigger than that to get a good yield then fuck it, not worth the effort.

Outside would probably be better... but considering I flower under a 400w and BlazinL uses a 1000w and we both got a shit load of popcorn, that makes me think the strain just makes a lot of popcorn regardless.

Idk... it's still easy to grow and looks nice, and my wife and everyone I've shared it with loves the stuff... so I'm not trying to totally knock the strain, it's just that most growers are not going to be happy at all with the yield and amount of popcorn.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 21, 2012)

today is very exciting! got a call asking if i could go to work earlier, which is always good!! Thank god the plant is almost done then ill be able to take off and start the rest of my summer. start makin some real money. the economy in colorado sucks and they say they are bringing back jobs, which is true but only $10-13 jobs. which most families cant live off of and not a real career. And with the little experience i have nobody will let me stick my foot in the door to get a real career going. Not just another monkey turning a wrench. I even have a Associates degree and that seems like just a piece of paper now.


----------



## psyte (Mar 21, 2012)

Shit man you should see how it is in michigan. Like a fuckin third world country here lol.
But yeah I know how it is... my associates degree might be useful as toilet paper but that's about it... $35,000 piece of toilet paper.
But seriously, good luck bro I really hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## psyte (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok my first batch of hash is done. Since the original pics were lost in the great riu data loss of '12... here's some of the pics I took from start to finish.
I started with with 69.5g of frosty trim and popcorn and yielded 17.6g of hash. My wife, who's a heavy smoker, couldn't finish a .2g piece of it lol.

Here's the trim I started with:




After being ground up in a coffee grinder:




After shaking in a jar of iso alc for 1min then filtering through 125 micron mesh:




What's left after drying it out:




Scraped off the dish:




You can see in the previous pics that it separated into different layers (dark on top, light on the bottom). I wanted one consistency, so I put it in a smaller dish with a bit of alc and mixed it into a uniform sludge. Dried this overnight and then scraped it up again leaving the finished product:


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 22, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> today is very exciting! got a call asking if i could go to work earlier, which is always good!! Thank god the plant is almost done then ill be able to take off and start the rest of my summer. start makin some real money. the economy in colorado sucks and they say they are bringing back jobs, which is true but only $10-13 jobs. which most families cant live off of and not a real career. And with the little experience i have nobody will let me stick my foot in the door to get a real career going. Not just another monkey turning a wrench. I even have a Associates degree and that seems like just a piece of paper now.


I have a bachelor's degree in philosophy.... it is just a peice of paper lol. like talib kweli said, a degree- "just a peice of paper to me" I think "more or less" is the song

I only learned because of some great profs, otherwise I half assed my way through and got a 3.2 or so gpa. School has become a joke- a profit based institution


My gf's brother's band is from colorado.... they were talking mg's of edibles. beyond me. something about mountain towns? Any input? 
I was so gone I dont remember


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 22, 2012)

psyte said:


> Ok my first batch of hash is done. Since the original pics were lost in the great riu data loss of '12... here's some of the pics I took from start to finish.
> I started with with 69.5g of frosty trim and popcorn and yielded 17.6g of hash. My wife, who's a heavy smoker, couldn't finish a .2g piece of it lol.
> 
> Here's the trim I started with:
> ...


looks like roof shingles.... uck. im sure its potent but looks goofy


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 22, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> i dont see the risk? is growing weed somehow harmful? its obviously in a sealed environment with all the proper ventilation etc and im sure the kids are not allowed in to see the plants or anything.


Its not the harmful effects of growing the actual plants! 
Its the fact that at any given time if u dont have a permit u can be raided by fuzz. Now if it were ur son and lil did u know ur babysitter was growing and he got raided wit ur kids in there how would u feel? 
I know id kill a nigga. Even tho im running a legit 28k grow i would still never consider having kids anywhere near it especially if they wernt my kids


----------



## psyte (Mar 22, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> I have a bachelor's degree in philosophy....


 Explains the Nietzsche quote. Philosophy degree is probably almost as useless as my IT degree in this economy.




rocknratm said:


> looks like roof shingles.... uck. im sure its potent but looks goofy


lol yeah it does look nasty. Usually it turns out like a black resin... I think it turned out not as resiny this time cause I grinded up the weed so fine. It's still pretty sticky and you can ball it up real easy, I just left it just how it scraped off the dish.




theTHCdoctor said:


> Its not the harmful effects of growing the actual plants!
> Its the fact that at any given time if u dont have a permit u can be raided by fuzz. Now if it were ur son and lil did u know ur babysitter was growing and he got raided wit ur kids in there how would u feel?
> I know id kill a nigga. Even tho im running a legit 28k grow i would still never consider having kids anywhere near it especially if they wernt my kids


Ok, yeah I can see where you're coming from on that. Although if you're medical it's very unlikely you're gonna get busted by the cops as long as you're legit and the feds won't bother if you're under 100 plants. But I can still see your point... Most kids' parents probably wouldn't be okay with it if they knew.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 23, 2012)

psyte said:


> Ok, yeah I can see where you're coming from on that. Although if you're medical it's very unlikely you're gonna get busted by the cops as long as you're legit and the feds won't bother if you're under 100 plants. But I can still see your point... Most kids' parents probably wouldn't be okay with it if they knew.


I think they would either want some of your meds or wouldnt want their kids within 100 yards of your house lol

28k sounds more like hundreds plants. You could easily do 100 with 10 - 12k and have retarded amounts of light on each.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 23, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah that's kind of what is says. But to me that's like saying if you grow a small plant you'll get a small yield, but a huge plant will get you a huge yield. Well yeah obviously... but that's not what anyone means when they talk about high yielder vs low yielder and every breeder knows that. Also, I vegged for nearly 10 weeks from the time the cutting was rooted (which I would a fairly long veg for indoors) and grew a 4'x4'x3' plant, which I would also consider fairly large for indoor. If you need to go bigger than that to get a good yield then fuck it, not worth the effort.
> 
> Outside would probably be better... but considering I flower under a 400w and BlazinL uses a 1000w and we both got a shit load of popcorn, that makes me think the strain just makes a lot of popcorn regardless.
> 
> Idk... it's still easy to grow and looks nice, and my wife and everyone I've shared it with loves the stuff... so I'm not trying to totally knock the strain, it's just that most growers are not going to be happy at all with the yield and amount of popcorn.


Yeah your 4x4x3 plant is an insane fucking beast! If it didnt yield then WTF? Almost makes me not even want to flower mine, i just hrvested a strain which i got 8oz of nugs & 5oz of popcorn & trim off 6 plants. Under 1,000 I might add. Im shooting for 2Ps a light, not half of 1. 1 is me considering i did shitty... 1/2 is a damn travesty. Seems like the Querkle might be a waste of time if its just a big popcorn machine lol


----------



## psyte (Mar 23, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Yeah your 4x4x3 plant is an insane fucking beast! If it didnt yield then WTF? Almost makes me not even want to flower mine, i just hrvested a strain which i got 8oz of nugs & 5oz of popcorn & trim off 6 plants. Under 1,000 I might add. Im shooting for 2Ps a light, not half of 1. 1 is me considering i did shitty... 1/2 is a damn travesty. Seems like the Querkle might be a waste of time if its just a big popcorn machine lol


Yeah that's how it's looking. Sub says a large bush or scrog is the way to go on this one... so we'll see how this harvest does compared to the last. I'm also looking forward to seeing the results of BlazinL's harvest under the 1k. I will admit that my plant is a bit large for a 400, but I've harvested other strains that were smaller than the last couple querkles but yielded twice as much (and those were my first plants and they looked like shit by harvest time!)


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually have been to michigan, Lake Saint Clair to be exact. the Gf's unlce has a boat in a marina there. We went for 4th of july 2 years ago and saw muskamoot bay, Which was a giant shit show.lol. everybody was drunk as hell and its was 10am on monday morning. Also got to visit a island that was in Canada. had a great time there. fishing was pretty good to. Saw the plant a few days ago and i think it will be ready wednesday. heads were cloudy with maybe 5 heads that were amber. Still has no smell and nugs are quite small. I pulled a branch down and the top nug has shrunk quite alot, look like a side nug. ill post pics in my next post


----------



## psyte (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice. How many days of flower? (I think you said you start counting at flower response, not switch to 12/12, right?)
If I remember, you were a week ahead of me... seems a bit early to me to be harvesting. I was actually thinking of letting mine go maybe another week longer this time. I don't remember when I saw flower response, but I'm probably going to let it go to a full 10 weeks from starting 12/12 (which will be 3 weeks from today). Seems like a long time, but I harvested my last crop at a little over 9 weeks and it was just starting to get a couple amber trichs.
But then with your's being that purple it's probably stronger on the indica side so maybe is ready a bit earlier than my pheno.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## BlazinL (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## BlazinL (Mar 23, 2012)

its at 7 weeks flowering right now. im guessing that the trichs will amber up over the next week. my friends took 8 weeks to finish, but he also decides to chop his plant depending on hair color.lol. so it might be a little longer too


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 23, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> its at 7 weeks flowering right now. im guessing that the trichs will amber up over the next week. my friends took 8 weeks to finish, but he also decides to chop his plant depending on hair color.lol. so it might be a little longer too


Blazinl I think its interesting sub says the yield is "Med to Heavy mostly due to bud density" but those buds dont look hella tight. They do look hella nice tho, how long have they been drying? Sub say it's an 8 week strain...


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 24, 2012)

blazin nice stuff, ima let me dog out and post my pics.

pyste, you might be right. I took mine down at 8 weeks exact and i think it may have been a bit early. 9-10 for our "non-purple" pheno may be better


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 24, 2012)

for reference I have 50 watts a square foot, 16 plants in a 5x5. So they are crowded as all hell. 

The pile is minus a half o, hash is from Querkle and Special Queen. Went for quality on the hash this time. If you guys could look and help me rate/compare my hash thatd be awesome.


----------



## psyte (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pics guys! Looking good and thank you so much for sharing your results. I'm looking forward to harvest weights once everything is dry.
Rock, how was your buds to popcorn ratio? Did yours seem to have a lot of popcorn too? The hash looks great btw.



BlazinL said:


> its at 7 weeks flowering right now. im guessing that the trichs will amber up over the next week. my friends took 8 weeks to finish, but he also decides to chop his plant depending on hair color.lol. so it might be a little longer too


Ok I am probably 7-10 days behind you then. Those buds look pretty nice compared to mine. I'm sure the 1k helps a lot with that. I'm probably only going to flower a couple more smaller clones when I'm done with this one. I just don't think this strain is right for my setup.
He goes by hair color? I guess if you really knew your strain real well you could do that but otherwise it seems like a weird thing to base it on.




AzCannaMan said:


> Blazinl I think its interesting sub says the yield is "Med to Heavy mostly due to bud density" but those buds dont look hella tight. They do look nice tho, how long have they been drying? Sub say it's an 8 week strain...


Honestly there's so much contradictory stuff he says about the strain. In other places (his own site) he lists it as a 60-70 day strain (~8.5-10wk)... but I don't know if in one case he is measuring from flower response and in the other from the 12/12 switch. I haven't seen where he called it med to heavy due to bud density, but my buds really weren't what I'd call dense either.


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 24, 2012)

haha. thats what i thought, he doesnt know the strain either. it was his first time flowering it out. that how he decides to pull all his stuff. i tried tellin him to get a microscope, but he didnt look to worried to me so i left it alone. that bud was still completely wet, with a new hair cut. It has been drying for 3 days and has definitely lost half of its size. that nug is also a TOP nug and look how tiny it is. even if a strain produced nugs that were cement hard i dont think that they should consider it a heavy medium yielder. It should be a low producer with rock hard nugs, thats all. and exaclty opposite, you could have giant forearm nugs that produce well but the quality sucks. so a big yielder with shitty quality. i think they really need to watch how they put there words together, because it can be confusing. i havent seen one querkle nug that is nice and tight and hard. they always have been airy, small. Querkle definitley has the frost down but everything else sucks. the plant never got a fruity smell. smells like wet hay


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 24, 2012)

BlazinL said:


> haha. thats what i thought, he doesnt know the strain either. it was his first time flowering it out. that how he decides to pull all his stuff. i tried tellin him to get a microscope, but he didnt look to worried to me so i left it alone. that bud was still completely wet, with a new hair cut. It has been drying for 3 days and has definitely lost half of its size. that nug is also a TOP nug and look how tiny it is. even if a strain produced nugs that were cement hard i dont think that they should consider it a heavy medium yielder. It should be a low producer with rock hard nugs, thats all. and exaclty opposite, you could have giant forearm nugs that produce well but the quality sucks. so a big yielder with shitty quality. i think they really need to watch how they put there words together, because it can be confusing. i havent seen one querkle nug that is nice and tight and hard. they always have been airy, small. Querkle definitley has the frost down but everything else sucks. the plant never got a fruity smell. smells like wet hay


mines super fruity smelling, but I only got about 6 somewhat dense main cola buds that were purple, the rest were popcorn reg color. 
To get a gram a watt, my general goal, 1250w/16plants=78 grams a plant. roughly 2.79 oz a plant, I should get near that with the querkle. I did get lots of popcorn. 

I think a screen is crucial with this strain, and an exactly even canopy with the ability to tuck the huge fan leaves under. And youll still get alot of popcorn. 

I agree with what you say blaze, what is needed is a balance of a commercial driven yeilding plant with the quality of a conoisuer plant. I think its often give and take.


----------



## psyte (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I think you're right about a screen. I also think this may be one strain were selective defoliation could be very helpful. IMO this plant simply has too many leaves and they get in the way. I'm going to try a bit more leaf pruning on my next couple clones and see what happens. I've been doing it with a bonzai mom and it helps with keeping the size under control.

Mine smell like plants. I know that's like kind of a stupid thing to say, but I mean like regular plants you find outside that just have that non-distinct plant smell. They don't smell like marijuana to me... even during the cure it was kinda like a fresh cut grass smell.

I planted 4 of my Northern Lights Special seeds today to get some more variety going. I also have 2 new querkle seedlings coming up that sprouted almost a week ago... I planted 3 seeds but only 2 sprouted, I finally dug up the third today to see wtf happened and it was just rotted, it didn't even try to grow. I figure if I'm gonna continue to grow some querkle anyway (for the wife) I might as well see what other phenos I can get and maybe find one I like better.


----------



## psyte (Mar 24, 2012)

Latest pics... yesterday was 7 weeks of 12/12:





And the stuff in veg right now along with newly planted NLS seeds in the cups up front:


----------



## BlazinL (Mar 26, 2012)

That is a bushy ass plant! Very Sugar coated and short too. Didnt look like it stretched very much again. Do you notice a bud growth the last week or so of flowering? I was checking out your pictures of the last querkle and it seemed like the nugs were a little bigger at this same time. But you also topped for 4 colas instead of 2 this time. Maybe thats why the colas are smaller?? With my plant as well because the nugs are REALLY tiny. I think this plant might do better left untopped in a SOG.


----------



## psyte (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah the nugs are definitely smaller at this stage than the two cola plants were. But although the buds will be a bit smaller it also seems like I'm going to get a better ratio of buds to popcorn since there's more branches sticking out above the main canopy.
It was actually topped about 3 times throughout veg and one last time about a week into 12/12. That's how I got it to be really wide but not too tall.
SOG probably would be a good idea for this strain. You could also tuck away fan leaves better in that kind of setup.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 26, 2012)

my newest plan is to throw clones into 2 gallon pots and flower. by keeping the querkle smaller, it should get less huge fan leaves and more light to bud sites (I hope).

I just setup 550 watts in the basement to try this out. 9 plants, a mix of diff ones, about 5 querkle I think, 2 in 2 gallon 3 in 3 gallon, but I kept them super small.


----------



## psyte (Mar 26, 2012)

psyte said:


> SOG probably would be a good idea for this strain. You could also tuck away fan leaves better in that kind of setup.


I was thinking scrog there, but yeah SOG is kind of what I'm planning to do on my next one... sort of. I was gonna throw two of those clones in after this big one is done, but they may be too big by then. I may end up pruning them down to smaller plants and then flowering them.
That will also leave me some room in the tent for when the northern lights are ready. I may just stick to smaller plants from here on. The big plant was fun and it's easy taking care of just one plant, but I don't think I have enough light penetration for plants that big.


----------



## psyte (Mar 31, 2012)

Yesterday was 8wk of 12/12. 
First 5 pics are with HPS lighting. The last 4 are with the light covered so I could show more of their natural color.
The colas are finally putting on a bit more weight. Nothing like I would want but at least it's something. The resin glands are starting to show a hint of clouding so I'd say it has another week or two to go. The lower buds, however, are still looking very immature and are still putting out a lot of fresh new pistils... looks like I may be harvesting the tops and then letting the lower stuff go another week or two. I could see this taking a full 12 weeks before everything is harvested. Ridiculous.
Oh and the last pic is showing the purpling that so far is only showing up on one top and a few other random leaves.


----------



## medicalgrow802 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice journal. Very nice setup and plants as well. Subbed.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 2, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yesterday was 8wk of 12/12.
> First 5 pics are with HPS lighting. The last 4 are with the light covered so I could show more of their natural color.
> The colas are finally putting on a bit more weight. Nothing like I would want but at least it's something. The resin glands are starting to show a hint of clouding so I'd say it has another week or two to go. The lower buds, however, are still looking very immature and are still putting out a lot of fresh new pistils... looks like I may be harvesting the tops and then letting the lower stuff go another week or two. I could see this taking a full 12 weeks before everything is harvested. Ridiculous.
> Oh and the last pic is showing the purpling that so far is only showing up on one top and a few other random leaves.
> ...


Looking nice & frosty Psyte! I think im gonna bloom my 6 moms ive been vegging 3 months now. From what all you guys are getting i dont know if its gonna be worth all this pheno hunting i was gonna do. Im just gonna bloom em and move on with life. Besides i have some Tahoe OG & Original Chem D from PO in LA which should be the off the hook insane...

BOMB looking plants tho once again sir!


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to say querkle actually is about the same yeild as my other strains, but I think it was because its a bully and takes more than its share of light


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 2, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> I have to say querkle actually is about the same yeild as my other strains, but I think it was because its a bully and takes more than its share of light


Same yield nug wise, or a shitload of popcorn?

IMO either way no good because if it takes up 3q ft for example & yields the same as a plant which eats up 2 sq ft.... Well you catch my drift.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2012)

total I mean. More popcorn than others but more total... and like I said it bullies the plants around it


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 3, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> total I mean. More popcorn than others but more total... and like I said it bullies the plants around it


Yea def not good. I'm sure the smoke will be kill, but im a caregiver. I simply cant have a tiny yield, my SAGE I just finished for example I got 8oz Nugs, and 5oz trim&popcorn. Prob a qp of that was popcorn. No good. Im growing under a thousand so my general goal is 1 gram per watt so i should have got like 2.2Ps. 

I know that's a lofty goal. I have high standards tho so i need something thats gonna be at least half that much, 1/4 is just rediclous. I bet these 6 seed querkle I have will yield a bit tho since i planted em the 1st of the year, they have been veggin quite a while now lol. This was not the original intention, i was going to mom out the best pheno but damn...

I guess if i get one that's super kill I can take a cut before i chop her and clone/reveg it right?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 3, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Yea def not good. I'm sure the smoke will be kill, but im a caregiver. I simply cant have a tiny yield, my SAGE I just finished for example I got 8oz Nugs, and 5oz trim&popcorn. Prob a qp of that was popcorn. No good. Im growing under a thousand so my general goal is 1 gram per watt so i should have got like 2.2Ps.
> 
> I know that's a lofty goal. I have high standards tho so i need something thats gonna be at least half that much, 1/4 is just rediclous. I bet these 6 seed querkle I have will yield a bit tho since i planted em the 1st of the year, they have been veggin quite a while now lol. This was not the original intention, i was going to mom out the best pheno but damn...
> 
> I guess if i get one that's super kill I can take a cut before i chop her and clone/reveg it right?


cloning in flower is tricky as far as I know. 

With so many different strains, even just tga strains, Im moving away from querkle as soon as I find replacements, esp. with the less purple pheno so not as much bag appeal. Still dank, but it is what it is


----------



## psyte (Apr 3, 2012)

I've cloned 2 weeks into flower no problem. The clone looks like a freaky ass mutant though... sugar on the fan leaves and rounded fan leaves that look like huge sugar leaves. It didn't get very big before I destroyed it cause I just didn't need it, but I hear these things veg a shitload more branches than normal clones. That could be a problem with this strain though.




But any longer than 2 weeks I hear it gets pretty hard to get them to root. I've never revegged but I think if you found a great pheno it would be worth doing. I've seen plants revegged from one tiny little stem left at the bottom after harvest. May be a good idea to root prune and repot to a smaller container though if you only leave a little bit of plant. Reveg also tends to make a mutant looking plant.


----------



## psyte (Apr 3, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Looking nice & frosty Psyte! I think im gonna bloom my 6 moms ive been vegging 3 months now. From what all you guys are getting i dont know if its gonna be worth all this pheno hunting i was gonna do. Im just gonna bloom em and move on with life. Besides i have some Tahoe OG & Original Chem D from PO in LA which should be the off the hook insane...
> 
> BOMB looking plants tho once again sir!


Yeah man I would go with those strains over querkle, no question.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 4, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah man I would go with those strains over querkle, no question.


That's what I was thinking too, Id like to throw out a big thank you to you Psyte & all the other guys that help make this a great thread! 

I think ill start blooming em in a couple weeks, ill post up some pics once i do. They are taller than waist height already so im hoping i dont end up with 9' beasts or anything lol


----------



## psyte (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for kind words. I really appreciate everyone's contribution to the thread too.

Looking forward to seeing your results in flower. I'm also very interested to see how you like growing the Chem. That's on my list of killer classic strains that I would love to grow someday.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 5, 2012)

psyte said:


> Thank you for kind words. I really appreciate everyone's contribution to the thread too.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your results in flower. I'm also very interested to see how you like growing the Chem. That's on my list of killer classic strains that I would love to grow someday.


first, x2 for everyones input. Very interesting to compare, thanks back to yall.

second, I also have a list of classic type strains I wanna grow... we'll just have to be patient


----------



## psyte (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm getting started on my first classic strain now... the Northern Lights. I remember back when I first started smoking everyone wanted to claim their shit was the Northern Lights.
Little ones are a week old today:





The two new querkle seedlings are about 2.5 weeks old today. Taking their sweet ass time growing... as is the querkle way.










I also am trying something kind of fun to "start over" existing clones that are getting too big (since my current querkle in flower is gonna be hogging up the tent for a few more weeks). I trimmed them down to one of the bottom nodes and tied it up to a piece of the original main stem so it grows straight up. Used the trimmings to start new clones, of course.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 5, 2012)

lol NL was on my list. That and-

God Bud (my friend had one pheno he kept that was bomb, then he hadmites and its lost forever!)
Dj Short Blueberry
White Rhino
Grand Daddy Purp
Train Wreck
Alaskan Thunderfuck (matanuska valley thunderfuck)
super silver haze
strawberry cough
durban poison
jack herer
white widdow
ak47
Subs other gear
the list goes on 


But, what I have already started is:
sssdh (con genetics free)
Nepali (green and black, free SS seeds) 
Vortex, Pandoras box, Qrazy Train, 1JTR (subcool obv.)
Pot pimp Blueberry kush (seeds popped but look kinda iffy, sad)

and I have a bunch in 1 gallons that were kinda 12/12 from seed, I gave em a week or so from pop to veg- I will only run them once no clones-

CC- buddah tahoe
Reserva Privada- og #18
Dinafem- cheese
and 4 random fem seeds from a mix pack.


----------



## psyte (Apr 6, 2012)

You are an ambitious grower for sure. I can only handle a couple strains at once.


----------



## psyte (Apr 6, 2012)

Today is 9 weeks 12/12. One of the top branches closest to the light is showing a hint of amber. The resin glands on the rest of the top branches are still mostly clear with some clouding. The stuff below that is still totally clear and the buds still have some fresh pistils. I'll probably be harvesting the tops next weekend if I'm lucky then letting the rest go for another week or two.





Some pics with hps covered:


----------



## grobofotwanky (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful plants chief. I cut my querkle a week ago @ 9 weeks. Just now hitting the jars. Let me forewarn you, the resulting hash is borderline lethal. lol. toke with caution.


----------



## psyte (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you.
Yep my second batch of Iso hash from the first harvest should be ready tomorrow. Turned out better than the first batch so it should be some great stuff.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Apr 6, 2012)

Never tried iso. I've just always had my doubts about total evaporation of the alcohol. How does it taste? I'm a dry sieve kinda dude.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 6, 2012)

grobofotwanky said:


> Never tried iso. I've just always had my doubts about total evaporation of the alcohol. How does it taste? I'm a dry sieve kinda dude.


Dry sieve? 

I like BHO products myself as far as hash goes. In fact ive been taking almost 100% dabs only for weeks now.... We all have our preference i think


----------



## psyte (Apr 7, 2012)

grobofotwanky said:


> Never tried iso. I've just always had my doubts about total evaporation of the alcohol. How does it taste? I'm a dry sieve kinda dude.


Yeah I understand the concern. I don't think I can really compare the taste to regular hash. I've only had non-extract based hash a few times and that was many years ago. Since I've been into medical, it's only been extract based stuff. It's kind of harsh but not really that bad. But the point of this stuff is definitely not taste, it's potency.

I use a large 13"x9" casserole dish to dry it in and only make about 1/2oz (from about 3oz trim) at a time. This forms a really thin layer of hash so the alc evaporates easily. Sometimes when it's done I'll throw it in the oven at about 100-120F for an hour or so just to make sure.

It's hard to get from what I hear, but food grade hexane might be a better solvent if you're concerned about residual stuff. If you have a good place to make bho, that's the way to go though. You use real high quality butane and there's ways to purge it too... Az can definitely help you out with making bho.




AzCannaMan said:


> Dry sieve?
> 
> I like BHO products myself as far as hash goes. In fact ive been taking almost 100% dabs only for weeks now.... We all have our preference i think


 Lol, dude you're workin on building up one hell of a tolerance... I bet a blunt wouldn't even get you high at this point!


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 7, 2012)

Ive just read through most of this thread. congratulations man it looks like you're learning a lot. and getting some real nice herb.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 7, 2012)

psyte said:


> Lol, dude you're workin on building up one hell of a tolerance... I bet a blunt wouldn't even get you high at this point!


Fo sho, its more like smoking herbs now. I smoke herb in the morning before work & im functional, then bho after work to relax. Mainly only because i got 1/2 oz of it and its going real slow.

And yes, warning - taking this many dabs will smash your now low tolerance (which you _think_ is high) lol.

Im about to test the blunt theory out tho, business trip coming up & cant take all my dabbing shit with so ima bring some blunts i think & go to a park or somethin.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Fo sho, its more like smoking herbs now. I smoke herb in the morning before work & im functional, then bho after work to relax. Mainly only because i got 1/2 oz of it and its going real slow.
> 
> And yes, warning - taking this many dabs will smash your now low tolerance (which you _think_ is high) lol.
> 
> Im about to test the blunt theory out tho, business trip coming up & cant take all my dabbing shit with so ima bring some blunts i think & go to a park or somethin.


be safe and have a good trip


----------



## psyte (Apr 7, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> Ive just read through most of this thread. congratulations man it looks like you're learning a lot. and getting some real nice herb.


Thank you, I appreciate the comments!




AzCannaMan said:


> Fo sho, its more like smoking herbs now. I smoke herb in the morning before work & im functional, then bho after work to relax. Mainly only because i got 1/2 oz of it and its going real slow.
> 
> And yes, warning - taking this many dabs will smash your now low tolerance (which you _think_ is high) lol.
> 
> Im about to test the blunt theory out tho, business trip coming up & cant take all my dabbing shit with so ima bring some blunts i think & go to a park or somethin.


You could always top bowls with bho or make some honey buds and mix em into the joint/blunt. We don't have any of the dabbing utensils so my wife just does stuff like that with the iso hash (which can be pretty gooey like the bho depending on how it's made).


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 7, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> be safe and have a good trip


Thanks Man!



psyte said:


> You could always top bowls with bho or make some honey buds and mix em into the joint/blunt. We don't have any of the dabbing utensils so my wife just does stuff like that with the iso hash (which can be pretty gooey like the bho depending on how it's made).


Honey buds is a good idea, then 1 blunt would prob be enough to last the whole time lol. I was just gonna bring a couple Gs tops so maybe half as much honey buds would be plenty. Honey buds taste really nice too... How does the iso taste?


----------



## psyte (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife says it tastes nasty lol. Kinda like the taste of a diesel strain but way stronger.
I think the black color is due to the chlorophyll and other pigments also getting extracted from the plant so that probably gives it the bad taste.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 10, 2012)

psyte said:


> My wife says it tastes nasty lol. Kinda like the taste of a diesel strain but way stronger.
> I think the black color is due to the chlorophyll and other pigments also getting extracted from the plant so that probably gives it the bad taste.


I do normal hash extract via bags.... have a 7 bag kit. as time passes I smelel the viles and they smell sweet... I smoked some out of a bubble meth style pipe (never smoked meth or crack, its just what I call the pipe.) and it does taste sweet.

Thats what I was saying about the color. seems off. Just my intuition, as odd as that seems to say- intuition of extracts with no objective valution


----------



## psyte (Apr 11, 2012)

Most solvent based extracts are black/dark green. It's all plant material anyhow, just melted into the resin.
When I had medical in california and got extracts from the clubs if it wasn't bho, it was black.
The last batch was an odd one though. It was the first time I ground up the weed to powder and I think way too much plant material got into it. This batch I have now is a thick resin. I'll post pics once I have a chance to scrape it off the dish.


----------



## psyte (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's the newest batch of iso hash. If you thought the last stuff looked like shit, this stuff literally does lol.
Much more potent this time and has consistency very similar to BHO. Insanely sticky and impossible to put anywhere without it getting all over the place.
I got 16.7g of hash from 80.2g of very dry trim and popcorn (for comparison, the last less potent batch was 17.6g of hash from 69.5g of trim/popcorn)






I made this with a new low maintenance method that I'll probably keep using cause it was so easy.
I call it Lazy Man's Blender Hash:



The last pic is the blended weed/iso mix after filtering through a 125 micron poly mesh bag. Put a fan on it and let it evaporate for a couple days. Then scraped the remaining resin off the dish.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2012)

I just did a bag extract, got so little out of it I wanna cry. didnt weigh what I used, and there was no popcorn just trim and fan leaves. But I probably only got 1.5 grams.

lights are off and I put it in there. Ill try for pics tomorrow. So little I feel like I screwed up somehow.


----------



## psyte (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh man that sucks. I've never bothered with fans. I wonder if they kind of get in the way. Like if some of the resin from the trim kind of gets stuck on the fans cause they're so much material with so little resin. If that makes sense... I've never tried to just speculation.


My wife and I discussed expanding the operation. I'm going to be moving up to two 400w HPS in an open area and then using the 4'x4' tent for veg. I should be able to do the full upgrade including all supplies for about $500 if I buy everything online. Not too bad. I was tempted to go bigger than dual 400s, but I'm worried about drawing any more power than that in a single room of this shitty old house and it's horribly outdated electrical system.

My list of supplies:

Lumatek 400w ballast: $120
Plantmax bulb x2 (one for backup): $40
19"x22" aircool hood: $110
440cfm 6" in-line fan: $90
6" 470cfm carbon filter: $82
6" ducting (25 ft): $15
Panda Film 10x10: $16
Misc items to make reflector panels: ~$25

There is a great new hydro shop in town that will probably be cheaper on a few of the items though.
This should be fun. I'm excited!


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2012)

Id say get more expensive hoods, wht brand you think? Im a sunligh supply guy myself, I think the blazer is the new one and its been highly regarded at my shop.


----------



## psyte (Apr 11, 2012)

Last time I got a generic hood on ebay. It seems to work fine for my setup.
I'm a bit tight for cash these days and I have a hard time spending a lot of money on grow stuff. There just seems to be so much hype between the people selling these products and the people who buy something expensive and just really want to believe that it's awesome cause they spent so much money on it (a great example is nutes... I look at the prices on some of these bottles at the grow shop compared to nutes that people use to grow every other kind of plant in the world and I just laugh).
Do the more expensive hoods really make that much difference from what you've seen? I mean I'm definitely open to looking in to it if it's one of those things that actually does make a noticeable difference.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2012)

well its the difference between 95% reflective and 85% or maybe even less, depending how cheap. It may not be worth it for your purposes. 

Craigslist always has stuff too, if you dont mind meeting a stranger. Got my 1000w hps/mh ballast and hood for $100.


----------



## psyte (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmmm... well looking at the Blazer, it's only about $40 more than the hood I got last time. Also last time a big consideration was that the hood had to fit into my tent and something like the Blazer would have been too big. Now that I won't have that restriction I think I may consider other options. Thanks for the info.


----------



## psyte (Apr 14, 2012)

Gonna be harvesting most of the plant tomorrow. Bud growth has pretty much stopped, no new pistils in a couple weeks, and resin heads are about half clear half cloudy with just a few amber. Probably going to leave the smaller lower buds that still have fresh pistils for another week or two. Yesterday was 10 weeks of 12/12.

I can hear the crickets chirping on this thread. What's going on with everyone else's querkle these days?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 14, 2012)

Im running my special queen as my main. its a skunk strain, just stinks. I have some querkle at 2 weeks or so. ill think about letting em go ten weeks.

I really want to make some simpson oil! would you say your method is the same idea?


----------



## psyte (Apr 14, 2012)

It's similar. I think the only differences are that simpson oil uses naptha as the solvent and it's heated in a crock pot to evaporate the solvent. The heating is very important if you're making an extract that you eat because without heating/decarbing you won't get high at all.


----------



## psyte (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh and I think it's typically made with buds, not trim. I don't see why you couldn't do a version of it with trim though.

Also, it will wreck your tolerance. I think people who use it to treat cancer use something like the equivalent of 1lb of marijuana per month and they don't get high at all after they've developed a tolerance over the course of the first month or so. So if you're not using it medicinally I'd use it pretty sparingly.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

psyte said:


> Gonna be harvesting most of the plant tomorrow. Bud growth has pretty much stopped, no new pistils in a couple weeks, and resin heads are about half clear half cloudy with just a few amber. Probably going to leave the smaller lower buds that still have fresh pistils for another week or two. Yesterday was 10 weeks of 12/12.
> 
> I can hear the crickets chirping on this thread. What's going on with everyone else's querkle these days?


Lol i havent been on RIU much since the big crash. The spidermites that fucked my perpetual grow up, cost me all my hashberry, and have delayed things by months have made it into my veg/mom room. Im just saying fuck it and blooming out my 6 querkle moms that have been growing since 1/1/12.... This should be interesting, if they stretch any more than double ill be screwed and i have a 9'9" ceiling in my bloom room! Also there is almost no room between them now as it is. Luckily they are still veggin; so im pretty open on options for the little devils... I started by hitting them with Mighty Wash, then the next day Neem/soap, then the next day when they were nice & thirty a root drench with 20ml/gal of Azamax (systemic) for the ladies to drink. 

The Azamax is OMRI listed & Neem derrived, it's safe to use as a root drench till the day of harvest. It make the adults feel full for the rest of their lives once they bite your precious ladies; therefore killing them of starvation. It also stop them from molting & getting bigger, thus being able to mate. And it stops the females from being able to lay eggs. It's not a contact killer, but it can be used in bloom up till harvest w/out any effect on flavor or quality of your herbs. It can also be foliar sprayed to help speed things up, which was done today. 

I caught them real early this time so im hoping this works. I plan to veg another week then flip to 12/12 & spray along with the root drench 1x a week with alternating Neem & the Azamax spray 2 times a week till first pistils appear, by then the borg should be gone. Then ill keep doing the azamax root drench 1x a week till im like 3 weeks or so from harvest to keep them away. I also have some SNS217 which is a contact killer & also natural - also it smothers the eggs. So in a few days ill look around carefully & any infested leafs will get a healthy dousing of SNS217 to kill them & their eggs hopefully. Anything badly infested has been lobbed off & I also trimmed off the bottom 4 - 6 branches which looked like little popcorn machines. 

I am very much hoping this works perfectly and keeps them off my precious elite cali cuts. If I stay on it I see no reason why it wont


----------



## raiderman (Apr 15, 2012)

chirp chirp,lol....i've done querkle a couple times.killer strain,the reason i dont do tga stuff anymore is because i got 3 girls out of 10 beans.looks good,ns lookin plants.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> Im running my special queen as my main. its a skunk strain, just stinks. I have some querkle at 2 weeks or so. ill think about letting em go ten weeks.
> 
> I really want to make some simpson oil! would you say your method is the same idea?


He says you can use 99% Iso to make it too but it results in a darker oil. Wouldnt it be crazy if it work like he claims! If i get cancer ill be doing it instead of chemo, fuck some chemo. The THC lets the cancer cells actually die & thats been scientifically proven in many studies. Problem is for big pharma people like you & I can grow it so they cant make billions & billions off sick people.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 15, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> He says you can use 99% Iso to make it too but it results in a darker oil. Wouldnt it be crazy if it work like he claims! If i get cancer ill be doing it instead of chemo, fuck some chemo. The THC lets the cancer cells actually die & thats been scientifically proven in many studies. Problem is for big pharma people like you & I can grow it so they cant make billions & billions off sick people.


true, and if you do take chemo, you wont be hungry at all without weed. Great for cancer and aids in that way, the synthetic medicine kills appetite and depresses patients.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> true, and if you do take chemo, you wont be hungry at all without weed. Great for cancer and aids in that way, the synthetic medicine kills appetite and depresses patients.


According to Mr.Simpson the synthetic (chemo) kills more people than it saves. Once again the big pharma cant squeeze you like a ripe orange before you die if you grow your own medicine & get well.


----------



## psyte (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah chemo's "success" rate for any serious cancer is horrible (and even that's only if you consider being left deathly ill with a high likelihood of the cancer returning as a success). I'd be eating simpson oil and doing Qigong all day instead.

Man that's shitty about those mites and really sucks you lost your hashberry. Hope you're able to get a handle on them.

I harvested more than half my plant today. The plant has less super fluffy popcorn, but not really any large nugs and nothing I would even think of calling a cola. Idk... I think in the end it will be better than the two double cola plants I did last run, but not much. The lower stuff that I left probably will be another 2 weeks before harvest, for a total of 12 weeks of 12/12. Considering the yield that's completely unacceptable. I'll post more details and pics when I have some time, hopefully within the next couple days.

I had a minor tragedy while harvesting too... I dropped a fan and managed to hit all 3 of my two week old Northern Lights seedlings and one of my month old Querkle seedlings. It was a mess and some of them look pretty fucked up but they'll probably pull through. My wife came running to the room when it happened cause she said I was yelling like I hurt myself or something lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 16, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah chemo's "success" rate for any serious cancer is horrible (and even that's only if you consider being left deathly ill with a high likelihood of the cancer returning as a success). I'd be eating simpson oil and doing Qigong all day instead.
> 
> Man that's shitty about those mites and really sucks you lost your hashberry. Hope you're able to get a handle on them.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on the yield Psyte, the mites are a bummer but such is life. No biggie, ill kill em and move on with things.

Bummer it' taking 10 to 12 weeks to finish these man! That is quite a long time especially considering how long they vegged. It's like a damn outdoor strain lol!


----------



## psyte (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I think this strain would be much more suited to outdoor growth.


----------



## psyte (Apr 16, 2012)

My next grow is going to be putting smaller single cola 18" plants to flower. I'm going to defoliate and remove small branches up to 2 weeks of 12/12. If that doesn't work out then I'm giving up on this strain completely.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

I wanna throw this out there, I think Fox Farm should be abandoned. I give up. 

been testing runoff, and its always low. Bad batch maybe but im done. Cal and Mag are locked out first at 6 or so. So I raised the soil ph, ran some high ph water through, and all the mag locked in the soil burnt my querkle's!!! 

If I put 6.5-7 in it shouldnt ever drop to 6. I found other threads on other forums about this, im switching. But the damage is done. 

sorry to rant. im just disapointed I have 6 weeks of looking at sad plants til there done


----------



## psyte (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with FFOF! Multiple bags have yielded the same result.
I've found that if I consistently water with 8.0ph then it buffers it down to 7.0 immediately and then I'm assuming continues to buffer it down through the 6-7 range. It's backasswards but it's worked for me and kept me from lockouts.
I bought a bag of FF Happy Frog. If that has the same problem then I'm done with FF for good.
I'm about to repot from 1/2 gal bags to 3 gal containers. I'm going to use what's left of my FFOF for two of them and FFHF for the other two and do a comparison grow.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

I just returned a bag of ffof and got 2 bags roots organic.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive been wondering WTF is going on, I just assumed it was because i havent been PHing my water on plain water feedings. Oddly enough when I did PH it it didnt really help the issue. Sounds more like the damn FFOF is just a POS as far as dirt goes than user error. 

Stupid FFOF


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Ive been wondering WTF is going on, I just assumed it was because i havent been PHing my water on plain water feedings. Oddly enough when I did PH it it didnt really help the issue. Sounds more like the damn FFOF is just a POS as far as dirt goes than user error.
> 
> Stupid FFOF


tell everyone you know, this needs to get out. x2 FFFOF fuck fox farm ocean forest! Im looking at sick ladies


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 16, 2012)

BTW Im having the issue mixing 50/50 OF & HF. So i doubt if HF will fix the problem. OF is hotter too btw...


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

I read its cheap additives, som esort of bark from a tree, something about acidic and lowering ph.

cant stop beating myself up tho. why didnt I see it before! I thought I needed more calmag, then it becomes available at 7, and it burns em... AH!

Pyste ditch the FF, return it if you can


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 16, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> tell everyone you know, this needs to get out. x2 FFFOF fuck fox farm ocean forest! Im looking at sick ladies


Dont know if this will help you, but the Azamax root drench I did for the 2 spotted mites actually made the querkles super perky & happy looking! 20/ml a gal root drench, kinda pricy but id practically give my left nut to see these mites gone forever at this point.

The unexpected side effect was the girls LOVED IT!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 16, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> I read its cheap additives, som esort of bark from a tree, something about acidic and lowering ph.


So should i be watering with High PH water or low? (because of sheer laziness I have been using unadjusted 8.0 ish water & it certainly is NOT helping) The Azamax was PHed to 5.5 the watered and it made all the difference.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Dont know if this will help you, but the Azamax root drench I did for the 2 spotted mites actually made the querkles super perky & happy looking! 20/ml a gal root drench, kinda pricy but id practically give my left nut to see these mites gone forever at this point.
> 
> The unexpected side effect was the girls LOVED IT!


It literally happened overnight, mag burn when I fixed the ph by running ph8 water through it. the next day, the green leaves were dark with lines of light from the released mag.
live and learn right?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

for me FF makes it too low. I thought one querkle that showed the mag signs meant it was sensitive to mag, but it must have been I unlocked the mag in that one nd caused it. I killed that one now the other 2 look the same


----------



## psyte (Apr 16, 2012)

I keep my pH high throughout the grow. That seems to keep the mag available so it doesn't burn if you use high pH water to correct it later.
Something that also works well for me is: when in doubt, flush first. Get all the nutes you can out of there before changing anything.

I just repotted two of my 4 clones in FFHF and the other two in FFOF (unfortunately I still have a lot left and money is tight so since I've found a way to make it work for me I can't be too wasteful). The Happy Frog is no improvement over OF as far as the pH issue. I ran 8.0 tap through both soils and the runoff pH was 6.5!

I'm probably going to go old school next time with some sunshine #4


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 17, 2012)

I switching to Canna Coco Coir & Coco Nutes


----------



## psyte (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok here are some pics from the initial harvest done on 4/15. I still have something like half the plant left and will continue to flower it for another 2 weeks, hoping to get the immature lower buds to ripen up a bit more.

First the before pics. This is the plant at 72 days of 12/12:





Some pics of a branch before trimming and a couple branches/nugs after trimming. You can see how small and far apart the nugs are. Keep in mind these are a couple of the best top branches. To say it's disappointing would be a bit of an understatement.





Here's the two groups of branches after trimming and hanging. There is 431g wet. Due to amount of stem I'll consider myself lucky if there's 3oz dry (20% of wet weight). I'll consider myself even luckier to get another 2-3 oz dry from the remainder of the plant.





And this is what's left of the plant after initial harvest. The flash kind of messed it up, but you can see how immature and light colored some of the remaining buds are (lack of chlorophyll from receiving too little light due to leafy dense canopy):





Two days after harvest (today). I trimmed the buds from the stems. Letting them sit out for 4hrs then jarring to check RH. Due to small size they are already getting dry on the outside. They could probably go another day max, but I'm always a bit overcautious since it's easier to dry them out more than to increase the moisture if I wait too long. For reference, that's a 10" tray they're in.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice man. Nice. Never am I disappointed when catching up on this thread. I'm eager to see your dry weight. Gotta go spread some rep around so I can hit you again.


----------



## psyte (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you.

The weed gods have bestowed upon me some cuts of Violator Kush and Sour OG today, so now I've got a couple more strains to try... assuming they root. The Violator should be fine but the cuts of Sour are tiny and only have like 2-3 nodes so they may be a challenge.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 17, 2012)

psyte said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The weed gods have bestowed upon me some cuts of Violator Kush and Sour OG today, so now I've got a couple more strains to try... assuming they root. The Violator should be fine but the cuts of Sour are tiny and only have like 2-3 nodes so they may be a challenge.


Good luck with the new cuts! 

The Querkle harvest is looking good dude! The pick of what you harvested make this strain look almost worth the PITA low yield... Almost.... I wish you the best on that one! Primo looking erb none the less!! 

I like your idea of letting the lower stuff go longer, it'll be interesting to see what goes down there... Did you do a flush at all? I assume no, they dont look hella dead lol, highly controversial topic anyways. Dosent really seem neccacary to me if you look at it from a Botanical pov in general. 

Anywho im rambling, NICE PURP BRO!


----------



## psyte (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't flush, but I cut the nutes in half for the last two weeks. I personally think flushing is a bad idea. I agree the taste is better flushed, but it's too stressful on the plant in it's last couple weeks. I'm just not enough of a pot snob to stress my plants over taste. My thoughts are flush + long cure = better taste, No flush + short cure = better potency. So I'm going the middle way this grow and cut back nutes and will cure a medium amount of time (4 weeks).

After the initial harvest I fed it full strength 20-20-20 to hopefully green it up a bit and give it a little boost. Next watering I'm going back to half strength flower nutes for the remainder of the grow (watering by hand instead of drip now cause I don't want to bother figuring it out all over again when there's only 2 weeks left anyhow).


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 17, 2012)

psyte said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The weed gods have bestowed upon me some cuts of Violator Kush and Sour OG today, so now I've got a couple more strains to try... assuming they root. The Violator should be fine but the cuts of Sour are tiny and only have like 2-3 nodes so they may be a challenge.


my friend takes TINY clones, so small im always shocked. dothe usual, heatmat, dome and as high humidity as possible, spray em 2 times a day, keepwater in the tray, and theyll be fine


----------



## psyte (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got em in my homemade 5gal aero clone bucket. I'm too lazy for all the dome and spraying maintenance. The only one I think will be trouble is the 2 node one since there's only a bit of stem and no nodes below the neoprene.


----------



## psyte (Apr 20, 2012)

Well what's left of the plant is definitely greening up and has put on a bit more bulk... but unfortunately this little experiment has to be cut short cause I've got some major hermie action getting underway. Looks like the stress of partial harvest and extended flowering was too much for the poor girl... well, shemale now. Gonna have to chop the rest of it this weekend.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 20, 2012)

mine hermied at the end too, from stress. just a few signs of it. 

ordered AOS and Jilly bean, and got the qush!!!


----------



## psyte (Apr 20, 2012)

Ooooh the Jilly Bean is nice! I forgot about that one. Probably my favorite strain (in terms of high) in the last year or two.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 21, 2012)

I had some Jilly Bean from The Nile in Santa Monica and it was outstanding! Great flavor, nice happy, up high. 

The smell & flavor were unlike any other pot ive ever smelled in my life.


----------



## psyte (Apr 21, 2012)

Supposedly it's a high yielder that grows nice and short too. If that's true it sounds like a great one to grow indoors.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 21, 2012)

all the tga gear I ordered I went by yeild and flowering time. the difference between 8 and 12 weeks is alot... youd get 3 cycles 8 week in the time of 2 12 week!


----------



## Tmac4302 (Apr 21, 2012)

psyte said:


> Ok my first batch of hash is done. Since the original pics were lost in the great riu data loss of '12... here's some of the pics I took from start to finish.
> I started with with 69.5g of frosty trim and popcorn and yielded 17.6g of hash. My wife, who's a heavy smoker, couldn't finish a .2g piece of it lol.
> 
> Here's the trim I started with:
> ...


Next time, don't grind up your material. The trichomes dissolve in the 91% iso within a minute or 2. The more surface area and the longer the plant matter is exposed to isopropyl alcohol, the more black your hash will be. I suggest slightly breaking up your starting material, swirling it around in iso for 1 minute, then straining it through a coffee filter into a pyrex pan. Do that 3 times and boil off the alcohol with an electric griddle at ~200 F. Make sure it's ventilated with a fan so vapors don't build up. When 95% of iso is evaporated, take an extended paper clip and "whip" the hash while its still on the heated griddle. This is called heat purging and whipping will aerate the hash to make sure the alcohol is completely out. It should turn out to be an amber, gold color. Mine turns out blonde every time and I only use iso. The goal with hash is to extract the most amount of cannabinoids with the least amount of plant matter. The more blonde = The more pure. The more brown/black = The more plant matter. YAY for chemistry degree's! lol


----------



## psyte (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree with the process. I did it exactly the same but without the heat the first time and it was still black though. Not sure why. Maybe I broke it up too much. I also dry it out completely first and use trim... are you using buds?
Also, I make the hash for my wife and she prefers the ground version because it's not a sticky goopy mess... we don't have all the dabbing utensils, just regular pipes and bongs. She'd rather smoke twice as much than deal with getting it all over the place. One alternative I found to that was to flatten out the hash and freeze it. Then you can break off chunks without it getting stuck all over your fingers. Anyhow, I'm kinda tired of dealing with the alcohol and I hate the smell and breathing the fumes (I have to use a respirator and do it in a small shed out back cause we have a baby in the house and I am NOT risking her health for anything). 
Next time I'm going to try doing the "gumby" version of ice hash. I'm not an extract connoisseur or anything... just trying to make use of my trim.


----------



## psyte (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok finally finished harvesting and trimming the rest of the plant. Takes fucking forever to trim so many small buds.
From the rest of the plant I got 666g wet (seriously... exactly 666g).
Along with the first harvest, that's a total of 1097g wet. It's hard to estimate the dry weight since it's so much stem and small buds, but I'm going to guess final weigh will be somewhere around 6-8oz.


----------



## psyte (Apr 23, 2012)

Putting the next plants to flower. This may be my last run of Querkle depending on how these turn out. This time I'm flowering 4 smaller single cola plants (currently about 14-17" tall). I'm going to be trimming them around 2 weeks of 12/12 so there is only foliage/bud sites on the top 12-18" of plant (depending on how much they stretch). Since this strain's dense foliage always causes nothing but popcorn to grow below the tops of the plants I'm hoping this method increases bud development in that area instead of the plant wasting resources on popcorn and leaves.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 24, 2012)

Im done with querkle I think, only prob is I have 5 clones of it.... hate to kill em.and 2 mothers.


----------



## psyte (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I wish I had started some other strains earlier. The only reason I'm doing another querkle grow is my other strains are still in the seedling or cutting stage and won't be ready to flower for another month or so. But I'll have my second light set up in a week so once those are ready I'll start flowering some new stuff.

Once I have a bit of cash I'm going to grab some jillybean seeds too. Ever since you mentioned those and I saw the yield and flowering time I really want to grow it.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 24, 2012)

ace of spades is high yeild and 8 weeks flowering. another good choice


----------



## ace720 (Apr 24, 2012)

hey hey i got some querkle going.... well soon i willView attachment 2137486its still small as ou can see. well you you guys like what you got going on, is it worth it? the other cup is a THC BOMB i love that damn thing its a REALLY STRONG smoke and smells good to like fruits


----------



## ace720 (Apr 24, 2012)

im sub to so im here to stay


----------



## psyte (Apr 24, 2012)

Very cool. Please feel free to share pics and info on this thread as you go.

As far as querkle being worth it... well... let's just say most people on here growing it don't seem to be too thrilled by it. The problem is it's a very slow vegger, a light producer, and tends to grow a lot of popcorn. On the up side, it has great bag appeal, smell, taste, and high. But not enough to make up for the poor yield imo. More of a connoisseur smoke you could say. Grow one and see if you like it, but I wouldn't fill my garden with it (although I have been for a while now lol) until you see if it's gonna work for you.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 24, 2012)

psyte said:


> Very cool. Please feel free to share pics and info on this thread as you go.
> 
> As far as querkle being worth it... well... let's just say most people on here growing it don't seem to be too thrilled by it. The problem is it's a very slow vegger, a light producer, and tends to grow a lot of popcorn. On the up side, it has great bag appeal, smell, taste, and high. But not enough to make up for the poor yield imo. More of a connoisseur smoke you could say. Grow one and see if you like it, but I wouldn't fill my garden with it (although I have been for a while now lol) until you see if it's gonna work for you.


Thanks for the honest feedback - Im gonna try it and see what happens. The seed I got is from a pick-n-mix and its a reg seed so it might not even be a female. If it happens to be male do you think it would be good to mix with a thc bomb to get some seeds? idk - Im still pretty new to this so Im just going along with it.


----------



## psyte (Apr 24, 2012)

I would personally give it a shot just for the experience. Males are easy to flower, just make sure to keep it separate once the flowers start developing. I flowered one of my querkle males and collected a shit ton of pollen... but I guess I didn't store it right cause it didn't work when I used it. Probably best to use it right away if you can. It would be nice to have a bunch of free seeds. You can just pollinate a couple lower buds and get quite a few seeds and still keep the rest of the harvest seedless.


----------



## psyte (Apr 24, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> ace of spades is high yeild and 8 weeks flowering. another good choice


Well I haven't been able to get it off my mind so I finally broke down and ordered a 5 pack of Jillybean.
He does have quite a few strains I want to try, but considering some Jillybean I had last year was the best stuff I've smoked in a long time... I had to go with that one. One of the only strains that doesn't make me tired or anxious, just a nice upbeat but chill high. Hell I might even start smoking again once I harvest some.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Apr 27, 2012)

psyte said:


> I agree with the process. I did it exactly the same but without the heat the first time and it was still black though. Not sure why. Maybe I broke it up too much. I also dry it out completely first and use trim... are you using buds?
> Also, I make the hash for my wife and she prefers the ground version because it's not a sticky goopy mess... we don't have all the dabbing utensils, just regular pipes and bongs. She'd rather smoke twice as much than deal with getting it all over the place. One alternative I found to that was to flatten out the hash and freeze it. Then you can break off chunks without it getting stuck all over your fingers. Anyhow, I'm kinda tired of dealing with the alcohol and I hate the smell and breathing the fumes (I have to use a respirator and do it in a small shed out back cause we have a baby in the house and I am NOT risking her health for anything).
> Next time I'm going to try doing the "gumby" version of ice hash. I'm not an extract connoisseur or anything... just trying to make use of my trim.


Most likely you're applying too much heat to boil it off. It's only ever a sticky mess when the alcohol mixture gets over 250-300F. It decarboxylates the cannabinoids and turns the hash into a sticky mess. Much like why resin is sticky and takes forever to get it off of you. If you go out and buy an electric griddle for like 20 bucks at wally world, you can accurately turn it to 200 - 250 F and boil it off from there. The glass acts as a buffer, so when you have it at like 250 F, the alcohol mixture is actually at like 200F. This preserves the terpenes and flavinoids as well which vaporize at high 200's anyways. I use this method with trim all the time and it comes out golden-blonde and tastes like a potent version of the plant. Check out my signature. I have examples of what my hash set up and what my finish product looks like. It's not sticky and actually very stable. I don't have dabbing utensils either and all I use is a bong. If you use trim, don't break it up too much and do 2 or 3 quick agitations of iso for 1 min each. Filter and combine both washes into a pyrex dish. Then, as the last of the alcohol is boiling off, take an extended paper clip and whip it by spreading it as much across the pan as possible. You should see it turn from a glossy, clear golden color, to a thick blonde budder consistency. You shouldn't need a respirator if you have a fan directly blowing on the alcohol away from yourself, however it doesn't hurt to have one. I used to have that problem of it turning to a sticky mess till I figured out quick washes of alcohol, little to no breaking up of plant material, low heat, and whipping. 

The dry ice method works pretty well from what I see. I just hate managing all that keif though. If it's in a grinder, awesome. All over my table and floor, fuck. lol Plus, pressing is always a bitch. Best of luck either method man. Stay stoney!


----------



## psyte (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't heat it to dry it out, I let it sit with a fan on it to dry. The only time I'll use a little heat is when it's almost completely dry and then I'll put it in the oven for a hour or two at around 150F, whipping it every 15min or so. At that point the consistency is very sticky and gooey both before and after the heating. I took a look at your pics and I can't imagine mine turning out like that... it's completely different. I've done 3 times so far, what you saw was what I would consider my least successful try cause I shouldn't have ground it up so fine, as you said. The first time I used buds that weren't broken up much and a very quick wash of only 1 minute of shaking in a jar. I also used a coffee filter to strain it and let it air dry w/ a fan. It was a sticky black mess. I can't imagine heating it the way you do would matter in the color change cause that's just speeding up the evaporation process. But that's the only thing that's really different, so maybe somehow that is the factor. If that is what's making the difference I suppose it doesn't matter anyway since I don't have anywhere safe to do that. The strange thing is that when mine is finished drying, there is a golden colored goo around the walls of the dish that is just like your hash, but the stuff at the bottom is always black.

I don't like the dry ice method either for the same reasons you listed. I meant ice hash where you mix the trim in a bucket of ice water and the cold breaks off the resin heads which sink to the bottom.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc


----------



## psyte (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, I wanted to ask also... do you dry your trim/buds completely crispy dry before making the hash, or are do they still have some moisture? I could see that making a difference since dry plant material would break off more easily when shaking. Maybe that's also part of my problem.


----------



## psyte (Apr 28, 2012)

My two new querkle seedlings are almost 6 weeks old and started showing small preflowers a few days ago. I can finally say with certainty that one is male and one is female. For the record that's 3 females, 3 males, and 1 dud out of 7 seeds.

The male is getting destroyed as I have no desire to breed querkle with anything. The female will be repotted today and put to flower in a couple weeks untopped (don't want to waste too much space on it), it should be about 18" tall at that point. We'll see if this pheno is any better than the one I have.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 28, 2012)

Man I must have gotten very luck with mine. I went for all 10 at 1 time and got 7 females, 2 males & 1 dud that didn't germ.

I gave the smallest girl away and killed the boys. They were all sprouted on 1/1/12, and I just flipped the 6 girls 1 week ago! They were 38-40" when I put them into bloom. Hopefully at least a few come out bomb. Also hopefully they don't double or more now that i flipped them... or I may be into the lights & I have a HUGE ceiling.


----------



## psyte (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn! Those are huge! Gonna be some beasts there. What kind of lighting are you using for flowering... you probably said before but I can't remember.


----------



## psyte (Apr 28, 2012)

Latest harvest has almost reached optimal cure level. It's probably somewhere around 65% RH (at 70F). I just mixed both harvests together so I need to verify the RH and probably burp a bit more before taking weights.



For reference, those are 1gal jars... but the buds are pretty fluffy so it probably looks like more than it is.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 29, 2012)

psyte said:


> Damn! Those are huge! Gonna be some beasts there. What kind of lighting are you using for flowering... you probably said before but I can't remember.


I sure hope they are going to produce, these are some beasts! I was gonna pheno them all out & only keep the best one but after all the turmoil you guys are having with the yield and whatnot i just said fuck it and bloomed all the beasts lol! 

2 Air Cooled Blockbuster Hoods, with 1,000 Watt Dual Arc's (600HPS & 400MH in each bulb). I have them running on dimable digital ballasts too. Since i moved them into the bloom room because I found the damn Mites again I put them to 400w each & ran them on 18/6 for a week while i eradicated the little devils... Then i switched them to 12/12 and 600w each for the first week, the other day i switched them to 1,000. It's just a little knob on my ballast i turn to dim it, no changing of the bulb. Just put a 1,000w bulb in there and away you go. It has 4 settings 400w, 600w, 1000w, and TURBO! No Shit, im scared to use it with my dual arc bulbs though lol. So I just run them on 1,000. It makes my electricity bill plenty high enough


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 29, 2012)

psyte said:


> Latest harvest has almost reached optimal cure level. It's probably somewhere around 65% RH (at 70F). I just mixed both harvests together so I need to verify the RH and probably burp a bit more before taking weights.
> 
> View attachment 2144406View attachment 2144407View attachment 2144405
> 
> For reference, those are 1gal jars... but the buds are pretty fluffy so it probably looks like more than it is.


Damn that looks BOMB!  

I hope some of mine comes out that good!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 29, 2012)

Some pics of the Querkle Beasts in flower room for my Querkle growing buddies! Took these tonight, about 8 days flowering. (12/12) 

The biggest one is 46" tall now. No that doesn't include the pot lol.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 30, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Some pics of the Querkle Beasts in flower room for my Querkle growing buddies! Took these tonight, about 8 days flowering. (12/12)
> 
> The biggest one is 46" tall now. No that doesn't include the pot lol.
> 
> View attachment 2146888View attachment 2146889View attachment 2146890View attachment 2146891View attachment 2146892


wow those are impressive


----------



## psyte (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow man, that sounds like a nice setup and those are some great looking plants. I think you're gonna do really good with that. I'm pretty sure a big part of my problem this last run was flowering a single plant that was just too big for a 400w light (especially with a strain that has such dense foliage). Since you got the 1000s I'm pretty sure you're gonna be seeing larger denser buds than what I got.


Btw, looking through subs gear I think the strain we all should have been growing instead of Querkle is Qrazy Train. It's pretty much got all the good traits of querkle but is a high yielder instead of light yielder. I may try that one out after a run of Jillybean.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 30, 2012)

ace720 said:


> wow those are impressive


Thanks Ace! 



psyte said:


> Wow man, that sounds like a nice setup and those are some great looking plants. I think you're gonna do really good with that. I'm pretty sure a big part of my problem this last run was flowering a single plant that was just too big for a 400w light (especially with a strain that has such dense foliage). Since you got the 1000s I'm pretty sure you're gonna be seeing larger denser buds than what I got.
> 
> Btw, looking through subs gear I think the strain we all should have been growing instead of Querkle is Qrazy Train. It's pretty much got all the good traits of querkle but is a high yielder instead of light yielder. I may try that one out after a run of Jillybean.


Thanks Psyte! I sure hope I get some good size buds man, it's funny you mention the Qrazy Train; i almost bought that one when the attitude was out of Querkle. I wasitd for the Querkle though lol. Shit I just checked Sub's website; i DEF would have gone with it had i have seen this first. Sub lists Querkle as a light producer & 60-70 Days harvest time. Qrazy train is only 50-55 Day and a heavy producer! DOH!!!!!

http://tgagenetics.com/strain.php

Perhaps Sub would be kind enough to hop in here & let us know what of his gear is on the higher yielding end of the spectrum???

The Subcool one I Really want is the Pink Pheno of a Plush berry, i didnt get it because it was a light yielder though. Shit guess I should have gotten it anyway since the Querkle is too...


----------



## psyte (Apr 30, 2012)

Haha, yeah I know how you feel. I think he's updated a lot of the info on the site since I bought the Querkle seeds. Now it seems a bit easier to compare each strain. I'm definitely staying away from the low yielders after growing querkle. I'm looking forward to seeing the yield on jillybean so I can get a comparison of tga low vs high yielders.


----------



## sine143 (Apr 30, 2012)

AOS is a good choice if you're looking for a bcs cross. JTR dad instead of space dude probably helps yeilds.


----------



## psyte (Apr 30, 2012)

Well it was a lot of work but I've finally finished setting up the new dual 400w setup. Veg area is now in the 4x4 tent in another room. Unfortunately it doesn't look too impressive with only four little plants just put to flower last week, lol. But I will have enough coming up in veg in the next month to fill the flower room and finally get a rotating crop set up so I can harvest on a monthly basis.


----------



## psyte (Apr 30, 2012)

sine143 said:


> AOS is a good choice if you're looking for a bcs cross. JTR dad instead of space dude probably helps yeilds.


Yeah that one looks nice too. Isn't jtr a space dude cross too? Hopefully sub never loses the sq genetics or almost his entire lineup would be gone lol.


----------



## sine143 (Apr 30, 2012)

yes it is, but with a Jacks cleaner as the Mom. Sub stated in a recent episode of The weed nerd that his male selection for the Jacks Cleaner cross did not follow the criteria he uses today, meaning he used a large towering dominant male Jack herer plant as the father in Jacks cleaner, which did little to harm the potency of mother, Cleaner, but instead resulted in a very large, chunky stemmed Jacks Cleaner sativa plant. Space dude was selected for recessive genes (resin production, smell, taste), so AFAIK he doesnt pass on big yeilds, but may do little to hinder them.


----------



## psyte (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmmm that's pretty interesting. It does make a lot of sense... sub seems very in to breeding for things like smell and taste so I can see why he's so into that sq then. 

High yield is obviously not the only factor, but then I've been pretty disappointed so far with querkle yeild so it's just on my mind lately... but everything of tga's I've ever smoked I've really liked so I am looking forward to growing some of their other gear. I'm especially looking forward to getting my jillybean seeds... not only my favorite strain of theirs but it also listed as a high yielder... seems like I can't go wrong with that.


----------



## sine143 (Apr 30, 2012)

no problem man! If you ever find yourself bored while blazing on the computer, I'd definitely watching subcools youtube show called the weed nerd. Lots of info in there, and most of it can still be absorbed while medicated.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice psyte, very very nice! I know how much work it is to set up stuff like that!


----------



## rocknratm (May 1, 2012)

querkle is listed as 60-70 days, light yielder. I dont think ill run any of the clones, esp cuz I took cuts of jtr and vortex...
I


----------



## psyte (May 1, 2012)

Ok here's what it's all about...
Second harvest is about as dry as I like so it's finally time to take the weight.
I got 197g total, just a hair over 7oz. It's better than I expected for the strain... especially since my first querkle harvest under the same setup was only 5oz, so this was a definite improvement in that regard. But I definitely think I can do better with a better producer.
The buds aren't very big... the pic shown with the lighter is an example of one of the largest buds. Most are less than half that size.




I smoked some last night. I really don't smoke very often right now but after all the work I put into this I might as well at least try it. I had a small bowl topped with a bit of scissor hash and got two nice size bong rips out of it. I don't really notice much in regards to flavor, but I have a terrible sense of smell and taste and so I don't typically take much notice of things like that. The buds themselves smell good but not grapey or anything along those lines that I notice. Anyhow, I got baked out of my mind and felt tingly all over. I ate absurd amounts of snacks and played video games until like 2am. I probably only got that fucked up since I'm such a lightweight right now, lol... but whatever I had a good time!

My wife, who smokes multiple times daily and has high tolerance, said it's very good and gets her as high as any other top shelf strains at the local dispensary where she volunteers sometimes and gets all kinds of free samples.


----------



## ace720 (May 1, 2012)

sounds really good


----------



## psyte (May 5, 2012)

Got my 5 pack of Jilly today. Freebees are Dinafem Diesel and EVA Seeds Monster. Don't know anything about either, but at least they're not autos this time.


----------



## rocknratm (May 6, 2012)

psyte said:


> Got my 5 pack of Jilly today. Freebees are Dinafem Diesel and EVA Seeds Monster. Don't know anything about either, but at least they're not autos this time.
> 
> View attachment 2155322


im gonna bike around and put my auto freebies somewhere outside... probably wont even go back to the spot at all


----------



## ace720 (May 6, 2012)

Om f'in GOOODDD!!!!!! This plant veg slow


----------



## rocknratm (May 6, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Om f'in GOOODDD!!!!!! This plant veg slow


once it roots it will go faster. It roots slo imo, but then takes off, but stays pretty short


----------



## ace720 (May 6, 2012)

I hope so. I got it in a cut for two weeks now and still don't see roots. I started it the same time as my THC bomb and the bomb is almost 3 times the size, FOR REAL lol


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 6, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> once it roots it will go faster. It roots slo imo, but then takes off, but stays pretty short


Mine are over 4' now, but i guess for a 5+ month old plant that's not that huge lol

Yes they go slow. Try some Canna Rhizotonic - makes them shits EXPLODE! Did for me at least


----------



## ace720 (May 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Mine are over 4' now, but i guess for a 5+ month old plant that's not that huge lol
> 
> Yes they go slow. Try some Canna Rhizotonic - makes them shits EXPLODE! Did for me at least


5 months WOW thats a long time


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 6, 2012)

Well they were not exactly meant to ever be flowered. But after all the guys on here saying it dosen't yield that great i decided i'd focus on my other strains and just bloom out the Querkle's.


----------



## ace720 (May 6, 2012)

yeah i think thats what im gonna do.i was supose to flower it at the end of the month with my other plants but i think im gonna skip this round and wait a couple months for the next go


----------



## psyte (May 9, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I hope so. I got it in a cut for two weeks now and still don't see roots. I started it the same time as my THC bomb and the bomb is almost 3 times the size, FOR REAL lol


They take me a while to root also. I checked through my journals and they're typically like 16-18 days until they're ready for soil. Other strains in the same setup are typically under two weeks. They do veg very slow too. But they put on a lot of growth quickly in the first few weeks of 12/12 though.


----------



## psyte (May 9, 2012)

The three Jillys planted on sunday (5/6) all sprouted this morning:


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 10, 2012)

psyte said:


> The three Jillys planted on sunday (5/6) all sprouted this morning:
> 
> View attachment 2160886


MMMMmmmmmmmm Jillybean 

Great strain! May have to be on the future grow list! Congrads on the hopefully girls. You just plant straight into dirt and water right?


----------



## psyte (May 10, 2012)

Yep straight to soil.

I used a mix of 6 part FFHF, 1 part Perlite, 1 part Growstone. I water that thoroughly and then put the seed on top and cover with about 1/2" of plain FFHF (the mix has some big chunks of stuff in it so I cover with just soil so there's nothing big for the seedling to have to deal with). Then I spray it with more water until that top layer is saturated. Then I just leave it under the flouros and give the top layer a light spray morning and night until the seed sprouts.

Also, this time I used some H2O2 because out of the last 10 seeds I've planted, two did not germ so I want to make the environment a bit more sterile. So before planting the seeds, I soaked them in a shotglass with 1ml H2O2 (3%) to 10ml water for 1 hour. Then when watering the soil I used water with 5ml/gal H2O2.


----------



## psyte (May 10, 2012)

I also just found some powdery mildew this morning. It came from the damn dispensary clones. I noticed a bit on them in the first couple days I had them but I used some vinegar and didn't notice it coming back. Well today I found a couple small spots of it on those clones so I looked through everything in veg very closely and found at least one affected leaf on every plant. There's barely any right now so hopefully I can get a handle on it. I removed all affected leaves and got them out of the house. I'm planning on spraying all the plants in veg thoroughly with neem every few days for the next couple weeks and spraying the tent with some iso alcohol when the plants are out getting sprayed. I'm probably going to also spray neem on the plants in flower. I don't see any sign on them but they are only 2 weeks in so they're still safe to spray so I think I should do it while I still can just to be safe.
I would appreciate any advice if anyone else has battled this crap.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 10, 2012)

Shitty, at least its not 2 spotted mite like i got though. Try Serenade or PM Wash. I've heard once it' in the plant it's permanent & all you can do is hold it back not truly eliminate it.


----------



## psyte (May 10, 2012)

Dude I hope that's not the case... that would totally fuck a perpetual grow. Mites are awful too. Hopefully we can both get a handle on this shit. Makes growing much more of a pain then it needs to be.


----------



## rocknratm (May 10, 2012)

I dont think neem treats powdery mildew... could be wrong.


----------



## psyte (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I hadn't heard that either... I found it listed in the Marijuana Garden Saver handbook in the treatments of powdery mildew. It's also one of the only diseases referred to by name on the bottle... which also claims to get rid of it within a couple treatments, we'll see. It's the only thing I have on hand so everything got sprayed very thoroughly today. I'll probably do another followup treatment in 3 days. After that I probably can't keep using it in flower but will in veg every week or so for a while.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 10, 2012)

psyte said:


> Dude I hope that's not the case... that would totally fuck a perpetual grow. Mites are awful too. Hopefully we can both get a handle on this shit. Makes growing much more of a pain then it needs to be.


I'm 99.9% sure it is unfortunately. 

The mites fucked my perpetual grow right in the ass. Lost first crop to be infected, then had to chop the others early. Cleaned the room and waited over a month and a half (due to fear and discouragement) and they came back anyway but into my veg room this time onto my querkle moms...

All in all I lost at least 6 months which I have a 3 light setup so i can harvest once a month. Have yet to pull that off though, im hoping I finally have em licked and back on track! 

On your PM make sure you have lots of circulation blowing around the middle of the plants constantly exchanging air in there. Otherwise humidity builds up in the canopy; thus causing PM... Or you got it with the clones because it stays in the plants. Happened to a buddy of mine on his whole crop of Purple Erkle clones from cali. All covered in PM after he had them for a while...

When you chop rinse the buds in a weak H2O2 and water solution (3%) which will make them safer to smoke, just hang and get as much water off a you can as quickly as possible after dunking and rinsing them. We vilontly flung them while holding them if that makes any sense to get the majority of the water off. THC isnt water soluible so it's all good...


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 10, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah I hadn't heard that either... I found it listed in the Marijuana Garden Saver handbook in the treatments of powdery mildew. It's also one of the only diseases referred to by name on the bottle... which also claims to get rid of it within a couple treatments, we'll see. It's the only thing I have on hand so everything got sprayed very thoroughly today. I'll probably do another followup treatment in 3 days. After that I probably can't keep using it in flower but will in veg every week or so for a while.


I believe you can use serenade and PM wash in bloom. Obviously its not optimal to spray anything but it isnt optimal to be covered in PM either. Spores will spread it from plant to plant so be careful there too, when these are done clean everything like your trying to eliminate spores... because that's what you will be trying to eliminate....


----------



## psyte (May 11, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely from the dispensary clones. The first time I got clones (from a different dispensary) I got mites. Unless its some killer rare strain I'm not fucking with clones from other people any more.

I found out a couple days ago that the guy I got em from just had to chop some of his plants recently because of powdery mildew... but he hardly pays any attention to his plants and it had been growing all over one that was up against a wall. He also does not use a dehumidifier and the humidity has been up around 80% lately. He claims he didn't know at the time he gave me the cuttings. Probably true actually after hearing how poorly he monitors his garden. 

Since I've had the clones for almost a month now, I think my environment is luckily not too suitable to the pm otherwise I think it should have spread much further than a light spot or two on each plant (each spot about 1/2 the size of a dime). I will take your advice and makes sure to have as many fans as possible keeping the air circulating in the canopy. It should be easier this time since I'm growing small plants instead of one huge one like last time... that would have made this even more of a nightmare. I did end up finding a couple spots on 1 of the 4 plants in flower. I was really hoping it hadn't made it on to any of those, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ace720 (May 11, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah it's definitely from the dispensary clones. The first time I got clones (from a different dispensary) I got mites. Unless its some killer rare strain I'm not fucking with clones from other people any more.
> 
> I found out a couple days ago that the guy I got em from just had to chop some of his plants recently because of powdery mildew... but he hardly pays any attention to his plants and it had been growing all over one that was up against a wall. He also does not use a dehumidifier and the humidity has been up around 80% lately. He claims he didn't know at the time he gave me the cuttings. Probably true actually after hearing how poorly he monitors his garden.
> 
> Since I've had the clones for almost a month now, I think my environment is luckily not too suitable to the pm otherwise I think it should have spread much further than a light spot or two on each plant (each spot about 1/2 the size of a dime). I will take your advice and makes sure to have as many fans as possible keeping the air circulating in the canopy. It should be easier this time since I'm growing small plants instead of one huge one like last time... that would have made this even more of a nightmare. I did end up finding a couple spots on 1 of the 4 plants in flower. I was really hoping it hadn't made it on to any of those, so we'll see how it goes.


Sounds horrible. I hope you the best


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 11, 2012)

psyte said:


> Yeah it's definitely from the dispensary clones. The first time I got clones (from a different dispensary) I got mites. Unless its some killer rare strain I'm not fucking with clones from other people any more.
> 
> I found out a couple days ago that the guy I got em from just had to chop some of his plants recently because of powdery mildew... but he hardly pays any attention to his plants and it had been growing all over one that was up against a wall. He also does not use a dehumidifier and the humidity has been up around 80% lately. He claims he didn't know at the time he gave me the cuttings. Probably true actually after hearing how poorly he monitors his garden.
> 
> Since I've had the clones for almost a month now, I think my environment is luckily not too suitable to the pm otherwise I think it should have spread much further than a light spot or two on each plant (each spot about 1/2 the size of a dime). I will take your advice and makes sure to have as many fans as possible keeping the air circulating in the canopy. It should be easier this time since I'm growing small plants instead of one huge one like last time... that would have made this even more of a nightmare. I did end up finding a couple spots on 1 of the 4 plants in flower. I was really hoping it hadn't made it on to any of those, so we'll see how it goes.


PM likes lack of circulation, swings in humidity levels of >10% at at time, and high humidity (>50% is considered high) - especially at night. Do you know what happens to your humidity at night? Typically they skyrocket unless you have something keeping it reasonable. 

Sounds like you dont have it too bad, best of luck in keeping it at bay. May the ganja force be with you!


----------



## psyte (May 16, 2012)

Next run of Querkle was at 3 weeks 12/12 yesterday. I've been pruning these quite a bit to see if it helps with the popcorn situation. The neem spray a week ago fried the pistils a bit but luckily lots of new fresh ones are growing.




Put a new querkle plant (from seed) to 12/12 yesterday also. Hoping it is a good pheno, if I'm lucky better than the current one. Don't think it's the super purp one though cause no purp during veg. Giving this one a good pruning too... you can see those big fat fan leaves only on the top few nodes cause I've pruned the rest of the large fans from the main stem. The first run from seed, those ended up forming an impenetrable canopy that all but completely blocked light below the main colas. We'll see if this helps.




My Jilly's sprouted a week ago today and are doing good:




Powdery Mildew situation seems to be going well for now... no sign of it since I sprayed everything with neem about a week ago. Been keeping the temps up in the low 80's, supposedly it doesn't do well at higher temp, and doing my damnedest to keep the RH below 50%, but even that requires running the dehumidifier and exhaust 24/7... can't seem to get it much below about 45% at best. I'm also going to pick up some greencure at the hydro shop tomorrow in case it comes back. That stuff sounds real good... can be used until harvest, totally organic, and supposedly doesn't mess with taste or smell.


----------



## psyte (May 20, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> I just returned a bag of ffof and got 2 bags roots organic.


Hey did you end up doing any pH testing with the Roots? I just bought a bag of Roots Organic Original cause they were out of Happy Frog. After repotting a couple clones this morning, I tested the runoff pH.... 5.0!!! And this was using 8.0pH tap. The FFOF drops it as low as 6.0 so this stuff is dropping my pH even more drastically! I'll have to test it again throughout the grow to see if I keep getting the same results. 
I already add 1tbsp/gal lime to the soil mix, but maybe more would help buffer it up a bit. But I'm not gonna worry about that unless I start having problems... so far these soils somehow just seem to work for me despite seeming to have way too low pH.


----------



## jointed (May 20, 2012)

Whats up guy's. I've been following along for quite some time content to say nothing but, tonight my typing finger is feeling ambitous. I've seen some beautiful plants on this thread thanks for sharing. Unfortunately my camera is packed away God only knows where, so I can't reciprocate. Psyte I also found the PH low with a probe tester. I know their not known for accuracy but, my ph was always down close to 5.0 and my water is about 8.5 so go figure. The plants didn't seem to mind a bit. they didn't like too much Jacks Classic though, let me know real quick that I over did it. Dang it. Anyway I now know what you guys mean about Querkle and the small buds tight but small. And frosty as all get out. What a pain in the ASS to trim. I was literally stuck to every damn thing. Good smoke though. Definately needs some cure time to mello it out a little. 
PS. Psyte I forgot to mention I was also growing in Roots, TOO many hits on the pipe me thinks........See ya's later


----------



## psyte (May 21, 2012)

Jointed, thanks for posting bro and thanks for kind comments.
Yeah that's funny about the pH situation... it seems like it should cause problems but doesn't. I think it has to do something with using straight tap that has a high pH.
I use Jack's also... I'm curious what do you typically feed them? Depending on how quickly I need stuff to grow, I feed between a half to a full tsp of 20-20-20 in veg. In flower I feed a full tsp 20-20-20 until the stretch ends then switch to a tsp of 10-30-20 (feeding every watering). I was using 30-10-10 in veg for a while but they seemed to get way too dark green.
That's so true about trimming the querkle, what a fucking pain! I had one pheno I got rid of cause it was actually too frosty and resiny... I know that sounds weird to get rid of something like that, but it wasn't any more potent than the other pheno plus it's buds were fluffier... just wasn't worth the hassle of scraping off the scissors like every two minutes during trim. The huge chunk of scissor hash was the only up side!
Hope you come across the camera... I'd definitely love to see some pics.


----------



## rocknratm (May 21, 2012)

no I havent tested it. Just going by pure results, if I add plain water they should be healthy through 3-4 weeks imo no nutes. In FFoF I could see the calcium problems start quick, 2nd-3rd week. I think ammended FF may do fine (dolamite lime).

Roots organic is really hot, if I had any delicate feeding strains I would hve to mix it with something inert.

Heres some pics of my next round.... no querkle, or maybe I put one last one in there... I forget. So far so healthy tho. One vortex is 5ft tall. 

The ones almost ready are in FF about a week to go


----------



## Pickett420247365 (May 21, 2012)

TGA needs to make Fem. seeds


----------



## rocknratm (May 21, 2012)

Pickett420247365 said:


> TGA needs to make Fem. seeds


uh, no. justno


----------



## psyte (May 21, 2012)

Lookin good man. Those buds look real dense too.
Sucks about Roots being that hot, I'd rather have a weaker soil and have more control over how much they get fed. Hopefully I don't burn my plants.




Pickett420247365 said:


> TGA needs to make Fem. seeds


Yeah I'm starting to get tired of sexing plants. If I had room it would be nice to chuck some pollen but working with med limits and having to wait a month and a half just to see if you have females is fucking annoying and a waste of time.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 25, 2012)

How goes the grow Psyte?


----------



## psyte (May 29, 2012)

It's going well. A lot going on lately so haven't had time to post.

Here's some pics of the 4 querkle clones furthest along in flower right now at 5 weeks 12/12 today:




The smaller plants are working out a lot better in my setup. The buds are already getting about the size they were in the end on that one big plant I grew last time. The buds look a lot better overall than last time. Much less popcorn too, so the extensive pruning seems to have helped with that issue.

I also have a new querkle pheno at 2 weeks 12/12 today, a Northern Lights at about a week and a half, and a Sour OG being put to flower tomorrow. I'll post pics of those once the flower response gets a little further along. I'm not too fond of the Northern Lights... very lanky and long internode spacing. The Sour OG has turned out to be a very fast vegger, so that's pretty interesting and it may find a place in the garden after all. Unfortunately, it is fairly lanky with large internode spacing. Violator Kush is going to be ready for flower soon. It's a fairly slow vegger but is very bushy and wide with tight internodes.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 9, 2012)

been awhile guys whats the word?


----------



## psyte (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been posting anything. This latest grow is going really great and will be ready for harvest any day now.
Unfortunately I'm going through some really fucked up shit in my life right now and I just don't have time to post here anymore.
But it's been fun and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who joined in along the way. Feel free to keep posting querkle stuff here if you guys want to.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry bro. Ill try to send good vibes ur way.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys, Just thought id throw in a pic of harvest day, one of the Querkel. This pic was taken with the flash on


----------



## ace720 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey where's the pic at? I can't see it


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 26, 2012)

Really? How about now? 

It was huge before i tried pasting it directly in instead of uploading an image.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 27, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Really? How about now? View attachment 2270466
> 
> It was huge before i tried pasting it directly in instead of uploading an image.


Yeah I see now. Looks pretty nice to


----------



## ace720 (Jul 27, 2012)

How long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 27, 2012)

ace720 said:


> How long did it take from start to finish?


From light flip to chop chop was like 9 weeks


----------

